# Primal Scream



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm starting a new journal (yes, ANOTHER one), because the old one is....ancient, and things have changed.

I can't promise it won't turn into a whinge-fest, or even go massively off topic at strange tangents and actually end up having fvck all about training in it at all.

I'm happy to hear opinions, but be warned - I don't 'do' diets, I'm not going to do gear (certainly not for the forseeable) and I will argue with you. I am a grumpy bastard....

How did I get here? Hmmm. Condensed version. I used to train regularly, took too much advice, ended up confusing myself and messing my body and mind up a fair bit. Lack of confidence and everyone telling me I ws dieting/training/doing everything wrong took it out of me a bit. I vowed never to let anyone bully me or make me feel bad about myself ever again.

I'm not particularly fit, I'm pretty chubby, and my history of failed dieting may have branded me something of a flake, as I could never stick to a diet for more than a couple of weeks. Whatever. Maybe I just don't mind being fat as much as I think....

I ended up injuring myself a couple of years back - nothing major - all down to muscle imbalances, inflexibility etc, but it took me out of 'proper' training for over a year. After that, I found I'd lost all my confidence, and still have many things to work through (fear of squats, fear of deadlifts, fear of anything going 'twang'  )

After many months of reading, and experimentation, I think I've found something that works for me, diet wise. I'm not going to say I'll stay on plan 100%, circumstances always mean copromises have to be made for some things, but this journal is just to put down my thoughts and progress. I'll add posts regarding diet and exercise afterwards, otherwise I'll get confused.

This is going to be interesting for me, but also difficult, as I have some problems around food - if I diet I start to get a bit obsssed with counting macros or calories or whatever - no way am I EVER doing that again.

What has prompted this? Well, apart from wanting to be healthier and feel better, I was getting weak. I can cope with being a bit of a porker, I cannot deal with being weak. Fat and strong is good enough, for now. As the name suggests, the basic premise of the journal will be my attempts to adopt a more primal lifestyle.

Progress pics. There will be pics, when there is progress. Never fear, I have the gruesome 'before' pics on my hard drive, but to those who say 'post up your before pics, they will give you motivation' - no, they won't. Trust me, been there, done that, ate the cake :lol:

Stats - I'm short, probably about 4-5 stone overweight if you believe the BMI rubbish, I'd go more with 2-3. I have no aspiration to be very lean, I won't be competing, and if I do, powerlifting is more my thing - assuming I get my strength and confidence back!

Don't expect a lot of gym stuff, initially - I'm about to be deployed elsewhere for the Olympics, and I will barely have time to eat and sleep, let alone train. The first 6 weeks of this journal will be tedious, but also a kind of mini experiment...

So, let the fun begin, and I'll start with Food...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh strength trainer :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I've done diets - low fat, high protein, Atkins, standard BB chicken, rice and greens, porridge and protein shake. It all felt Ugh.

I've read a bit, researched a lot, and done a little experimentation. Generally with different foods, sometimes with a glucose monitor. My aims are these;

To eat primally. That's not to say I won't eat rubbish once in a while, but I will attempt to eat clean foods. The main aim here is to keep my blood sugar stable. I'm not diabetic, but if I eat too many carbs, I get horrible carb crashes, and low energy.

My diet will consist mainly of meat and fish, eggs, fruit, veg, nuts, dairy and limited supplements.

Some paleo/primal types put dairy as a no-no. For me, personally, I see no problem with it. I'm of Northern European descent, I have no apparent problems digesting lactose, and I am a cheese fiend  My biggest problem is kicking sugar.

I avoid wheat and grains, as they give me the biggest blood sugar spike and the worst subsequent drop. If I eat starchy carbs, it tends to be potatoes (white, I don't like sweet potatoes much), a little rice, and other root veg.

Unfortunately for me, I love sweet things. I'm hoping, in time to kick the sugar cravings permanently.I believe my lard is purely down to my love of cake and sweeties.

I experimented briefly with Intermittent Fasting, and while I find it useful in certain situations, it's not something I would do regularly or religiously. For it to be truly effective, I would have to be fat-adapted, and I'm not.

My first food-related goals in this journal are to try to keep on track when working away with only food outlets in an airport available, and after that, to become fat adapted.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I don't *do* cardio. If you want a journal where I list the 45 mins I did on a crosstrainer, or how tedious early morning treadmill is, go elsewhere. Regimented exercise is not what I'm about, and neither is wasting hours in a gym. I've done the cardio thing, and you know what? It just makes me hungry. Stuff that.....

At the moment, I take my exercise where I can, so for some weeks, it's not going to be a regular feature in here at all, but generally, I do some exercise most days.

I get to the gym to lift 2-3 times a week on a good week, I do other strength training for a couple of hours a week, mainly to build upper body strength and flexibility, and sometimes I do a couple of hours of roller skating, time permitting. Cardio is limited to a bit of HIIT, or power walking or cycling to work (and the skating, of course)

My immediate goals are to maintain strength and improve flexibility. Once this current job is over, I'll be getting to it more regularly. My goals then are to get back to my strength training - My last PBs were 2 years ago, and I need to get back to it before I lose my nerve completely. Once, I had aspirations to be a powerlifter - it's still possible, but will take some hard work on my part :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice intro to the journal Beklet, and good detailing of your goals and approach. Will keep checking in to see how things go.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> oh strength trainer :thumbup1:


Oh yes, indeed - I can cope with many setbacks in life - lifting pnk dumbbells is not one of them :lol:



Dtlv74 said:


> Nice intro to the journal Beklet, and good detailing of your goals and approach. Will keep checking in to see how things go.


Ah, hopefully it will go well - I'm older and wiser and gobbier.....shame my motivation returns when there's p1ss all I can do about it! :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cardio wtf is that :lol:

if your training is high intensity you dont need cardio to burn fat or to help keep the heart healthy .

are you following any routine or intend on following one ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm a free-form kind of person.....Basically, I follow a push/pull/legs type of thing. Each workout, I try to get in the big stuff - deads, squats and some form of bench, as well as various assistance exercises - in all honesty, these are often dictated by available equipment when I get there - I'm not going to hang around for ages waiting for people to finish if I can do something else 

I am limited by my size. I'm actually too short to use any of the calf machines and the proper leg press, so I have to do my raises on the hack squat machine, I'm also too short for the t-bar row and some of the other back stuff (I have incredibly stumpy arms - they are quite a disadvantae for a lot of things I need to do, including bench pressing - short levers are all well and good but if the bar is too high in the first place)..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Another day in paradise......

My calf has been playing up these last few days - one of my injuries was a torn calf (misdiagnosed by a physio and chiro as a slipped disc - WTF??), and so it had a habit of cramping up randomly, usually at night, and waking me up. The original tear happened when my already tight and inflamed back muscles spasmed and caused it to cramp so hard it tore...I've been rehabilitatiing it and abusing it with a foam roller, and it has been fine of late, possibly due to me getting somewhat obsessive about stretching 

For the last few days, it has been threatening to cramp up, but in a slightly diffrent place (high up, just under the knee) - think some stretching is in order this evening, I can only imagine it's due o 3 days spent sitting on trains and not being able to walk around....

Hopefully I'll get time for the gym too - I'm sure I'm on pull day today, I can try out my new sticky grip stuff


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

****.

On Weds, I was told 'if you don't have your shifts by now, they don't want you for the next two weeks'

'Excellent', thinks I, 'I can finish my work, get to the gym, sort the allotment, fix my car, do 'stuff''

No.

Just as I was about to leave work, I get an email. I start Sunday. At least it's not a 5am shift :lol:

I don't even have time for comedy red hair, that would wind them up!!!

Tomorrow I am weeding, pulling onions and welding my car. That's a form of exercise, right?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For a laugh.......this pic was taken in March - ignore the expression on my face - I'm aware it looks like I've just shat myself - it's intense concentration :lol:

I am actually better at that move now, I promise - sometimes I can get both hands off!!



Computer is on a massive go slow tonight, so won't post a youtube vid cos it's like pulling teeth!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL Well Bek no one says you cant have a journal the will not include Diets, cardio , time in a gym advice without arguing and a grumpy cnut lol....

Best start to a journal ever lol.. but then you go and pull it out the bag by posting a pic of you swirling around a pole lol...

For that reason Im in..

Fcukin love the up front honest no b0ll0x straight to the point kind of gal...

Good luck in whatever it is your going to or not going to do lol X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

didnt notice this bek, ur opening posts seem erm... a tad angry lol, good luck, u seem like u got ur head screwed on. What was your previous lifts like and how do they compare to current ones? one other question....... u dont actually wear them vibrams do u ? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and have some reps for best intor i have ever read X


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And this is the next move I'm trying to master (obv that's not me - I can almost do it but get The Fear of taking the leg off...  )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Have you done the airwalk move yet ? It looks brilliant .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> LOL Well Bek no one says you cant have a journal the will not include Diets, cardio , time in a gym advice without arguing and a grumpy cnut lol....
> 
> I go to the gym, but current work commitments mean it will be somewhat...sporadic
> 
> ...


As you are no doubt aware...people get bombarded with advice, and people have been known to get sniffy when it's not taken. I've taken so much advice over the years that hasn't worked, I've also seen others (newer and less bolshy) getting confused by the mixed messages they are given. I've spent a lot of time trying to sort out where I went wrong, why my head is messed up and what I actually WANT.

I don't care about being sub 10% bodyfat. I have no desire to step up on stage in a string bikini and a vat of fake tan. I'm not graceful enough for Figure, nor big enough for BB, and I don;t think my head would cope with the dieting. Sure, I'm *too* big for my own personal tastes but that's not my priority right now - getting strong again and remaining injury free is my immediate goal (or immediately after the Olympics when I'm working a normal boring 5 day week :thumbup1: )



Fatstuff said:


> didnt notice this bek, ur opening posts seem erm... a tad angry lol, good luck, u seem like u got ur head screwed on. What was your previous lifts like and how do they compare to current ones? one other question....... u dont actually wear them vibrams do u ? lol


I can be quite....'prickly' lol - it's me going on the defensive, in case I get all the 'what are your macros/how many calories do you eat/you should eat.....'stuff.

I don't count calories, if I count macros it's carbs (at the moment, I am living on airport and railway station food - and pork scratchings :lol: - sod counting that - the scratchings are probably the healthiest thing I eat atm!!!)

Previous lifts?

Bench 67.5kg (I is weak, innit? I have difficulties with bench, tbh, and I'm nervous of going over 55kg without a spotter - the PB was done with a real powerlifter shouting at me - I didn't dare NOT press the damn bar back up :lol: )

Squats - 105kg almost parallel, 90kg atg. I have the fear of these too - managed 70kg parallel last month. Once. Before I got scared.

Deads - 120kg. These are what made my back go - didn't warm up enough and [email protected] my back on 90kg, now, 80kg makes me want to do a poo :crying:

My confidence is slowly coming back though - at least I can actually get into a squat rack now. I am still a cowardly fvck though :scared:

As for the Vibrams - oh hell yes! I even wear them to work - they are awesome for pottering around the alotment, and when I get this overtime paid, I will def be buying another pair (or two) :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> Have you done the airwalk move yet ? It looks brilliant .


Doesn't it! Nah, even the instructors can't do that one! Have to be very light and strong for that.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

subbed - looking forward to good things.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> subbed - looking forward to good things.


You will be sorely disappointed!!!

I note the weather is, once again, sh1te. And today's job is welding a huge plate onto my car. Oh joy. And having a barbecue. That's not likely either......eek. I also have to buy things, things I'd rather not buy. Like work trousers. And waterproofs.

If, however there is to be no garage joy, I will actually get to the gym. Every cloud.......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym? Nope.

Car fixing? Sort of - the big plate is tack welded on, the top plate fits. 2 hours of fire watching is tedious, cos we didn't bring the barbecue, as we thought it was going to rain all day 

Diet? Pretty good, totally on plan, apart from the swig of sugar free ginger ale :lol: I managed to eat cheese and tomatoes for breakfast, spicy chicken thighs and barbecue chicken wings for lunch, belly pork and local made Italian sausages with coleslaw for dinner, and just had one of those little Graze punnets of dried fruit. Yummy. :tongue:

Oh, and 3 mugs of tea.

I might have an apple too....

Up earlyish tomorrow to catch a train at around 11, so my exercise for the day will consist of 2x1.5 mile bike ride. Get home about 2am Monday. Nice.

I did buy myself some smart new combat trousers and a waterproof jacket though.

Cos I'm a girl, I had to mention shopping... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the non training is looking like its not going on


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I did say there'd be no training......maybe Thursday, I have the day off then....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet, that was an intro and a half...I could relate to quite a lot of it and you've actually made me do some reflecting on myself....and now I'm deeply depressed!! :laugh: ya know? the sort that only half a chocolate cake can fix...lololol.... you actually know where you're heading whereas I?...have no clue, feckless as they come I'm afraid...I do the cardio, the weights, the running, the rock climbing, the boxing, anything I can have a go at I will....lol....and durrrrrrrrrp on myself...

Will be reading and helping if I can but mebbe you don't need it....will still be here just in case tho...quietly watching and pinching anything I can to have a go at....x

Take good care of yourself missis...  see you around...whoop....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Breaking news - there's a good chance I'll get to the gym today. Admittedly it's only the hotel gym. It may yet be pants.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You mean a journal with training in jeez few and far between


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah, the difference is, I never promised it would be a training journal: lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol yours is the best non training journal haha


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

go for it - a hotel with a gym is a bonus - just make sure you don't undo the good work at dinner time lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah the gym sucked. Too busy, too small and is actually a greenhouse. Managed a remarkably brief few sets of upper body stuff unti I got bored waiting for everything. My shoulders had an impressive rice krispie moment on the lat pulldown. That is all. Looking foward to day off on thurs, gonna get to the gym when it's quiet.....so, stil no training of note.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Two nights in a greenhouse, sorry, hotel, and I managed to do a bit of thinking (aka 'oh god, I got my head stuck up my ar5e again' ). Things I have learned;

- I look rank in uniform. It's not just that I look butch, but I just look...awful.

- Hotels have lots of mirrors, including full length mirrors. My self esteem appears to be disappearing faster than David Cameron's integrity

- I do not have lats, I have back fat. Bra straps are a cruel thing and just highlight the fact.

- Living on airport food for the next month is going to seriously mess me up - the next couple of days are damage limitation - all this missing meals then eating carbs is not a good thing.

- Next time I get a hotel with windows I can open by myself.

I woke up this morning feeling so sick and headachey, I had to miss breakfast. That's not really normal for me, it was not pleasant and I'll not be repeating it. I don't mind missing breakfast if I have an early shift, as I can rarely bear to eat before 9am anyway, but today I tried to eat at 9ish and it was not good. I barely got the paracetamol down.

So, still no training. I have 2 days off now, and plan to go to the allotment if it's not raining, go to the gym whether it's raining or not (FINALLY!!!! :clap: ), and eat mainly bacon. I also have a 40th to go to, that of my ex, which will be good, but I'm at work 5am the next day, so could be interesting....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh training .... oh you said raining


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> oh training .... oh you said raining


I do threaten such things - I usually carry out my threats too.....and as I've a day off, I don't have to go at 7pm when it's heaving, I can have the gym to myself and train whatever I like 

And it means I won't get stared at by bicep boys.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The bicep boys only stare you out coz you warm up with their max :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I do threaten such things - I usually carry out my threats too.....and as I've a day off, I don't have to go at 7pm when it's heaving, I can have the gym to myself and train whatever I like
> 
> And it means I won't get stared at by bicep boys.


Bicep boys are great most of the time, they leave all the good equipment alone lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> The bicep boys only stare you out coz you warm up with their max :lol:


It's funny cos it's true :lol:

No, really, it's happened.....a while ago now, but still.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well.

I went to the gym. Not only did I walk through the door, I actually wandered around and picked stuff up. Heavyish stuff. No ground breaking lifts, but I'm almost off the pnk dumbbells. How exciting.

It went a bit like this;

Few dynamic stretches, including shoulder dislocations

Dumbbell clean and press to warm up (8kg)

Push press. Now, I've only ever done this as part of a circuit class before, so had no idea of the weights to lift, which is why they are light. I was trying to get the measure of the weight. The last set was heavy but not excessively so, I could lift heavier, I think, but the movement itself took some getting used to. Balance is not my strong point 

15kg bar x 8

Bar only (20kg) x5

22.5kg x 5

25kg x 5

27.5kg 2x5

Next time might go for 30....

Someone was on the dip station so did some dumbbell chest press (I like these). Weight per hand

14kg x10

18kg x10

20kg 2x8

Nowhere near my best but not bad. I think I can about get 22kg up without a spotter, but next time will have to enlist help 

Dips. As I said, can't really do bodyweight dips so used assisted machine. Not quite full range of motion due to lack of shoulder flexibility, but it will get there. Weight listed is assistance.

33kg x8

19kg x6

12kg x5

BW x 3

BW x 3 and a half  Grr I used to be able to do 8 or 9 at least.......

Bit of ab work - side bends with 16kg kettlebell superset with ab rollouts with a wheel 3x10. Ab work is mainly conditioning to help with Polenastics, as good abs are required to get you inverted!

That's pretty much it. Not sure if I will get time tomorrow, as driving to hotel earlyish, as I have an early start Sat morning. If so, tomorrow will be legs...

Have just been shopping and bought proper food, as 3 days of coffee shop and McDonalds hasn't left me feeling my best. Thankfully, I've not got fatter as even with the crap, I've not eaten nearly enough, but I like feeling awake and alert....

(We'll not count the near date Green & Blacks I got for 99p :lol: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:clap: well done looks a good session .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> :clap: well done looks a good session .


I might add, the reason I struggle with overhead lifts is that the bar is much much taller than me. It may be worth mentioning that at 4' 11", a loaded 7' bar is not easy to control :lol:

I do feel a little chufed, however, as I was getting stared at in the gym, not for being a weirdo butch Vibram wearing freak who shouts at bicep boys for stealing my warm up dumbbells before I've finished (it's happened), but this was by the proper big blokes...I'm such an attention whore lol!! :lol:

Of course it may just be that they've never seen me befoe as I normally go later in the day, but I don't want to burst my little bubble of smug :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Like the workout Bek's, no messing about, nice and simple and good exercise choice - big thumbs up! :thumb:

Cleans into presses, either with db's or a bar are awesome IMO.... especially interesting with the db's though getting the stabilizing muscles to behave... lots of wobbling till they do! :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> Like the workout Bek's, no messing about, nice and simple and good exercise choice - big thumbs up! :thumb:
> 
> Cleans into presses, either with db's or a bar are awesome IMO.... especially interesting with the db's though getting the stabilizing muscles to behave... lots of wobbling till they do! :lol:


Forgot to mention they were single ones too....they are greatfor warming up, much more fun than the dreadmill 

I used to do clean and press with a bar, but once I pulled the bar up high, as you do, and my boobs got in the way. It was somewhat painful :crying:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Forgot to mention they were single ones too....they are greatfor warming up, much more fun than the dreadmill
> 
> I used to do clean and press with a bar, but once I pulled the bar up high, as you do, and my boobs got in the way. It was somewhat painful :crying:


LOL, that's one way to mess it up that fortunately I don't have to worry about! Got a good mental image in my head now though...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> LOL, that's one way to mess it up that fortunately I don't have to worry about! Got a good mental image in my head now though...


I have learned a couple of decent sports bras, especially ones that flatten everything, can be quite helpful in that regard :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Didn't get to gym today, had to go buy pressies for my ex, he's 40 tomorrow, and utterly traumatised by it! Got him some posh choc, beer and smellies. Sounds dull, but he has no space for 'stuff' so has to be consumables.....

Back at Heathrow, I'm going to look like Ronald McDonald before I'm done! No idea how I'm going to be able to eat at 4am.....

Should be home by 2 tomorrow, so can nip to gym on way home. Mmmm leg day.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what is your job ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Didn't get to gym today, had to go buy pressies for my ex, he's 40 tomorrow, and utterly traumatised by it! Got him some posh choc, beer and smellies. Sounds dull, but he has no space for 'stuff' so has to be consumables.....

Back at Heathrow, I'm going to look like Ronald McDonald before I'm done! No idea how I'm going to be able to eat at 4am.....

Should be home by 2 tomorrow, so can nip to gym on way home. Mmmm leg day.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Beklet........just popping in on a Friday, have a great weekend...unless you're working of course in which case you prolly want to smash my head in for that comment! lol...have one ANYWAY! just to spite them..hahahah...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just seen this! Subbed  xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Beklet........just popping in on a Friday, have a great weekend...unless you're working of course in which case you prolly want to smash my head in for that comment! lol...have one ANYWAY! just to spite them..hahahah...


Working today...on bus now, but party tonight so I'll be a zombie t work tomorrow!

Bacon and eggs had, now for 7 hours of airport fun......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oooeeerrrrr...party...noice! enjoy it, and errrmmm......ouch in advance for tomorrow morning when you get up..hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, I really want to go to the gym,and I really want to go to the allotment. Sadly, what I want to do more is sleep - I am shattered! The shift itself was fine, but a 2 hour drive on a congested M25 and a bloody 50mph M1 has left me somewhat tired! Still waiting to find out on times for this eve, but dounbt I'll have time to do much :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No time!!!!

Argh. Last night - went to ex's 40th - met up with loads of people I'd not seen for ages, including some of his family, who were all very pleased to see me (they did like me a lot lol) The cakes were amazing - one was a coffin,the other purple with black sugar paste bats and ivy leaves..all made by his stepmother.

Couldn't stay long as was knackered. Only just up, have about 2 hours to do stuff today, so may nip to the allotment to check if anythig needs picking - I'm thinking peas and raspberries, may also feed the tomatoes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

feed the tomatoes :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And on Allotment Watch.....

Not a lot to report - Bob did the strimmiing last week and it's looking much better - this lot may only make sense to @Greshie and @ewen, we shall see....

Onions sown in spring are bolting - not good - nipped the ends off, but looks like the garlic is nearly ready - foliage starting to brown. Winter onions and shallots have died back and are ready to pull up, will do that next Thurs. Tomatoes are slow but showing fruit now, I see a baby courgette, so by next week it will be a marrow  , Oca is progressing well, of the 3 sweetcorn plants that came up, one is a monster and looking VERY healthy..of the 3 pea plants that survived, they're cropping well - not quite the 8' I was promised but they're impressive, nonetheless. Raspberries are either overripe or not ripe enough, so could only pick one grrrrr, carrots doing well, despite the weed's best efforts.....the sheet plastic is still in place and the glyphosate I put on the worst of the weeds hasdone it's job but will need another application soon as more weeds are cming up. There are ENORMOUS weeds in the beds, will deal next week when Bob drops off the other shed. Ladybird count: one solitary 7 spot. 

Tomatoes in back bedroom have been fed as they're looking sickly. Too big and tangled to attempt to plant out, might move them to the sitting room, as the window is full length

Am going to brave the gym across from the hotel tomorrow - start at 3pm, so will have plenty of time to go - just stings that it's £10 a session (though I can claim that back as an extra expense).....I don't know how good it is, but it's also home to a boxing club, so you'd hope there was some decent equipment...still not brave enough to go training at 'proper' gyms atm - the nearest would be Panthers, but I'm hoping towards the end of this stint, I'll have a little confidence back that I can go play with the big boys.. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you got any pictures of your lot ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> you got any pictures of your lot ?


Not recent, or none where you can see much...there are a few on FB, some old, some scary :lol:

But at least the weeds are less than knee high atm.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Was going to go to Panthers, but the thought of half an hour each way on a bus in hot weather put me off......instead I went to the gym near the hotel. Actually, it was ok. 'Interesting' session went like;

Did bit of warmup and some stretches.

Squats - warm up with bar

40kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

60kg x 5

45 min pilates class- not done one for ages, had to cut squats short to make it 

Deads 50kg 2x5

60kg 2x5

70kg x5 - no amazing weights yet but broke the psychological plate barrier so happy, given I'm a walking zombie :lol:

20 lengths of pool then steam room.

I did attempt the assisted chin machine but it was a strange movement and grips in wrong place so left it.

Feel better and just have time.for a.cuppa and a shower.before work....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

20 lengths of a pool.....oh myeeeeeee......I can do that but it takes me about 4 hours cos I can't actually swim very well, and then there is the awful walk of shame from the pool to the changing rooms....belurrrrrgggghhh...and then the humiliation of having to take a shower in a mixed shower place...ffs!!!! hate it...well, I hasten to add you keep your cossie on but all the me gawp and I really hate it...sometimes I just go home all sopping wet and have a shower there so I don't have to do it...and yes I am five years old before you ask..:laugh: :laugh:

Hey Beklet...I have 3 tomato plants in a big pot and the flowers have dropped off but the little seed things are showing and I understand they are the actual tomatoes...i'm gonna post a picture if they actually come out!! I'm quite excited about it...lol...

I dunno how you manage the energy to work out when you work such poop shifts, and the drive...good going mississ... :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah twenty lengths of the pool... that's great cardio but wouldn't work for me... my attempts at swimming involve lots of frantic arm and leg thrashing, water going everywhere, and only a bare trace of forward movement (am not joking!).

Love the allotment updates  - just moved into a new place with my sister and we have a decent sized garden which I'm plant up an area of with some fruit and veg... not been able to do this in the last two places I've lived so can't wait


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It was a tiny pool! The pool near me at home is good s it's. 100 feet long....used to go there once a week and do 30 lengths.....I am very very slow tho, when I went all the time was working up to 50 in an hour. Hungry and suspect no time to eat till at least 5pm..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dear twangy knee...fvck off.

Going home this eve for a couple of days.....still too much to bloody do...will be in work tomorow, so can't enjoy the weather, but the evening will be spent getting a haircut and drinking wine..before that though, another alleged busiest day at Heathrow....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...twangy knee...ouch...I have an achey one, my right...lol...it goes with my achey lower back, my RC injury and my latest one..eekie neck and trap syndrome...:laugh:

Hey, I dunno what you do, but if you ever find yourself at Gatwick..lemme know..i'll zoom down and we can do that "jaws" thing where we compare injuries whilst imbibing some sort of fuzzy head drink at the bar...hehehehe.....ahem..cough...not that I do that of course...well, actually i do, but as I could get drunk sniffing a sherry bottle top at 300 yards it would be an interesting meet dontchya think?..hahahaha...

Take care, sorry you have to work there in this weather..it's hot in my office too...toodles...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol....I'm doing p1sspoor control....been soooooo busy all week. Not. I knowa couple f people who work at Gatwick...don't get there much tho......knee jist hirt walking down hotel stairs but seems ok now.....still won't get home till 9pm tho.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My phone really can't spell lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> My phone really can't spell lol


oh thats right blame it on the phone ....p1sspoor control :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> oh thats right blame it on the phone ....p1sspoor control :lol:


the touchscreen doesn't like the end letters, so I end up missing out loads of 'a's and 'l's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So when are you likely to get to some kind of routine again ?

It's hard working away in crappy digs messes things up .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> So when are you likely to get to some kind of routine again ?
> 
> It's hard working away in crappy digs messes things up .


It's not the digs - there is a decent gym nearby, it's the shifts! 2 days off now, so will get to gym on one of the days....(I say 2 days off but I jhave to go to my home station tomorrow for a new laptop etc, so I'll be there for the whole day)

I don't want to stay in a hotel for the whole time, so come home. If I had stayed in the hotel tomight I could've gone to the gym but hotels do my head in!

Routine? After the Olympics. 4-5 weeks. I may have a week away from the airport, not sure yet, but that's still not a routine..lol 2 weeks down; 5 to go


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Must. Not. Start. Steroid arguments... :lol:

Though today had an interesting conversation with some coppers about how much less crime there would be if we legalised drugs and prostitution......much to the horror of some VERY po-faced staff


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Must. Not. Start. Steroid arguments... :lol:
> 
> Though today had an interesting conversation with some coppers about how much less crime there would be if we legalised drugs and prostitution......much to the horror of some VERY po-faced staff


I've 'shocked and horrified' people with that argument before, but I think there's overwhelming logic to the concept of legalisation in all areas... people are gonna do drugs of all kinds whether legal or not, may as well legalise and introduce quality control, more accurate public information, better help for misuser's, and the riasing of taxation from them rather than all money going to criminal activity as it does now.

Anyway i won't rant, lol, just saying I agree with you


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

That was pretty much what we said......there would still be criminal gangs doing their thing, but it would be far less than now...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning! Wine...choccie......*FOOD PORN ALERT EVERYONE*.....  hahahaha....I'm not such a choccie lover at all, can leave it right alone but if you woggled a bag of kettle crisps at me I'd ram raid you in a second for them...hahahaha....cough...no I wouldn't...

YES. I. WOULD!!!

hahaha...take care missis...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Marrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrning! Wine...choccie......*FOOD PORN ALERT EVERYONE*.....  hahahaha....I'm not such a choccie lover at all, can leave it right alone but if you woggled a bag of kettle crisps at me I'd ram raid you in a second for them...hahahaha....cough...no I wouldn't...
> 
> YES. I. WOULD!!!
> 
> hahaha...take care missis...


Seabrooks Prawn Cocktail for me - a 6 pack doesn't last long in my house!!! :lol:

I spoke too soon. After this week, they're using a different hotel, so would have to pay astronomical rates for the other gym (you only get a discount with certain hotels)..Grrr. Not sure if this hotel has a gym - I would expect not, so Panthers it is 

I now have a lovely new work laptop, and an extra 4 hours' overtime yay go me!

Now time to go home, via the shop for wine and get all my work clothes washed.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

could you claim for the gym on expenses as you are working away from home?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> could you claim for the gym on expenses as you are working away from home?


Yes, I can - only up to a fiver a night though - as the one near the hotel is a tenner a go, can only go every other day...... 

As it happens, my shifts mean I get 9 nights away in a row...not so good but at least I know where I'll be.....and then I have 4 days off in a row! I'd say I'd spend it in the gym, but I'm camping overnight at a car show....

However, it looks like I can get to my gym tomorrow, then again on Monday....and also possibly hotel gym sat morning.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh, and WTF with the bitey things? Up until last year I got bitten very very rarely.....I wake up this morning with 3 huge bites on my leg :sad: They're not itchy unless I accidentally scratch them, but I look like I have chickenpox ffs :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Oh, and WTF with the bitey things? Up until last year I got bitten very very rarely.....I wake up this morning with 3 huge bites on my leg :sad: They're not itchy unless I accidentally scratch them, but I look like I have chickenpox ffs :cursing:


those little bastards are everywhere .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg!!

errr? oop? too much too early perchance?...hee hee...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Plan for today....

Eat.

Go to gym. Upper body today.

Do laundry

Go to allotment. Strim, put new shed in corner (can't assemble it yet, need a base), dig up onions, now it's not waterlogged (with help from Bob). Apply more weedkiller. Harvest peas.

Sounds like a good day 

My hair got cut - I no longer have split ends, and it looks curly again, and not triangle shaped  The choccy wine was good too, and no hangover today (red wine usually gives me a headache). Also educated my friend on the joys and realities of bodybuilding, and she's now desperae to join a gym  (shame she lives out in the sticks tho)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggg!!
> 
> errr? oop? too much too early perchance?...hee hee...


Hahahaha!! No. You just beat me to it!! :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> what is your job ?


Sorry, only just saw this! I'm a civil servant...my day job involves dealing with importers and exporters (inland Customs), but for the duration of the Olympics, I'm in Immigration, doing passport control - I'm all for doing the popular jobs!!!! 

Bit peed off actually..

*WARNING - Politics Ahead*

The govt have realised cutting loads of UKBA jobs was not a clever move, so they've just advertised 400 Immigration Officer and 400 Customs jobs, nationally. (I don't work for UKBA, just to clarify). I was up for a Customs job, as I've always quite fancied it, but all the Customs jobs are advertised at the lower grade, which imo is unfair. Although IOs do have to interview people, they have to refer all decisions to managers. Customs staff have to arrest and caution and interview etc etc and go to court. As much as I would like the job, it's not worth that much of a pay cut. I could try to apply as an IO, then try to work my way to the Customs side, but in all honesty, I'm probably better off staying where I am - there are promotions coming up 

*end of politics*

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any training updates yet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> Any training updates yet


Yayyyysssss.....  (said in a Little Britain weirdo with a pipe stylee)

Pretty similar to last week, really.

Stretches and stuff, plus couple of warm up sets. Last week, I said dumbbell clean and press, did I not? Well, I'm stupid. They are one armed dumbbell snatches. Duh. 8kg.

Push press

Bar x5

25kg 2x5

27.5kg 2x5 So, I chickened out of the 30kg - mainly I was worried about my balance - the squat rack (yes, I was doing the press in a squat rack - what of it? There were only bicep boys in today anyway) is in front of the window, so had I toppled backwards, I'd have put myself and the bar through a plate glass window 

Dumbbell bench press

16kg x8

20kg x 8

22kg x 8 :bounce: OK, not amazing, and I did ask for help getting them up, but I'm off the pink dumbbells AT LAST!!!

(Just to clarify. In the gym, the dumbbells are diferent colours. Up to 20kg are red - near enough to pink, I think you'll agree - up to 30kg are grey, up to 40kg are blue, and over that are black)

Assisted dip machine

26kg x5

19kg x 5

BW 3x3 - a marginal improvement on last week...

As I failed to do chins last week, I stayed on the assisted pulup machine - all pullups are wide grip

26kg x 5

19kg x 5

12kg x 4

3 bodyweight negatives

All done.... 

Just had a small altercation with a dickhead of a driver.....

They're making the road that leads into my street one way. They put the signs up weeks ago, but they've been covered since then. When I get back from the gym, I find they've painted the road (something I only notice when I pull into the road,) but the signs are still covered over.To me, that means it's not yet one way. Dildo brain, however, is turning right onto the main road and has taken up the whole road, so I can't pull in. Fvckhead. And then he had the cheek to tell me it was a one way street...not yet it's not. I don't see a 'No entry' or 'no right turn' sign, so fvck you..... :cursing:

Also happy to note a can of Lilt has far less carbs/sugar than most of the 'healthier' soft drinks....hurrah! All hail saccharin!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha good session and nice road rage


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aaaand...Training Part 2...

You weren't expecting that, were you? :lol:

Actually it consisted of carrying huge shed panels from the wagon to the allotment but my shoulders were screaming....

I also harvested onions and shallots, dug up a garlic bulb or two (they're still a bit small), weeded a bit, weedkilled the onion patch after harvesting, as I'm not going to be home for 2 weeks, picked loads of peas, and half a dozen raspberries (which I ate straightaway) and a solitary courgette. That's still one more courgette than I got last year, and they're flowering well....

Also have loads of tomatoes now, they just need to ripen!!

Am actually shattered - chilled night in front of the telly, I think, though that's assuming Bob gets home. He took the wagon to the allotment, and now it won't start....I reckon it's out of fuel...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gardening is good cardio, definitely counts as a training session... wiped out today from doing some stuff outside here too.

Most of my injuries have actually come from gardening now I think about it... tore an intercostal moving paving slabs, and also once fecked my lower back so bad I could't train for three months when falling over doing weeding and twisting awkwardly in trying to stay on my feet :lol: ... and am far safer with a heavy bar over my head than with tools and mud in the garden!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the smell of fresh garlic and onion .

fresh spring onions mmmm

leave bob there


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My kitchen stinks of onion lol...and it was a burnt out coil....started first time when I got there....just needed a womans touch. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> My kitchen stinks of onion lol...and it was a burnt out coil....started first time when I got there....just needed a womans touch. :lol:


you mean you hit it with a hammer


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...Happy Friday missis.... :bounce: ...unless you're working of course then it's boo, bo....x, and fckety fck all the way to the bar right? (sorry for swear there)...:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Beklet...Happy Friday missis.... :bounce: ...unless you're working of course then it's boo, bo....x, and fckety fck all the way to the bar right? (sorry for swear there)...:laugh:


Lol, oh I'm working...get to leave here about midday...working tomorrow too, so no camping at the car show for me this weekend (Was going to the Hot Rod Supernationals, but I can't, so Bob's going alone)..in fact I'll barely make it to the main show on Sunday...

It's going to be a car weekend - show during Sunday, diagnosing the horrible whine in the evening, then fixing it on Monday. Erk.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm initial thoughts are that it's a midshaft bearing. Joy.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

do you have a rod?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> do you have a rod?


Sadly not.....my daily is a Ford Cortina, but it's having reconstructive surgery atm, so I'm Mundaneo Woman 

Bob has a Commer Q4 he takes there - also not a rod, but cool nonetheless. My mates all have rods and classics of various types...I dream of winning the lottery so I can afford a Mk1 Escort again :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

interesting stuff


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No news of note - no gym etc. I'm about to have a couple of days off then I have a 10 day stretch in a hotel.....a diffrent hotel, I suspect it has no gym, and if you're on an early shift, it gives you a 'take out ' breakfast, consisting of an apple, banana, scone and orange juice. Because that'll work 

There's also no early bus to the terminal, so I can't go to the canteen and get a fry up :cursing:

Hmmm. Off to investigate further...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no gym 

pfft


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> no gym
> 
> pfft


Apparently there is a gym 'off site' with no further details.....I have however seen an offer for the gym I was at before, where if you pay in advance on t'internet, it's £7.50, so I can go twice in 3 days....and it doesn't matter if you're at a hotel or not..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Apparently there is a gym 'off site' with no further details.....I have however seen an offer for the gym I was at before, where if you pay in advance on t'internet, it's £7.50, so I can go twice in 3 days....and it doesn't matter if you're at a hotel or not..


yeah i did see the pass when i looked i did think thats what you already got so didnt think of saying anything .

so what your saying now is you have 0 excuses 

cant you buy a mini fridge/freezer to store pre cooked meals in while your away ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No lol there's m&s across the road and in the airport.....also Pret does an amazing Thai curry soup....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You really don't have any excuses haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...hope this weeks goes okay for you, good news on the gym...I have news myself...

I HAVE A SPOT ON MY CHIN!!! ffs!!

Soooooo...I'll just leave that earth shattering, globally wounding thought with you...oh! and I've squeezed into some jeans that are far too tight for me and my stomach is hanging over really badly....all I can say is thank god for long tops right?...pft....:laugh:...

Take care missis....would talk training, but frankly, this weekend for the first time in ageerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrs...i didn't do any....am I feeling guilty? yes....but if I were honest? hell yes..:laugh: I stronly suspect I will be 3 stone heavier by this tea-time:blink:

Toodles Beklet....thai chicken soup hey?...yum!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Urghhhhh.....5am start, got back, fell asleep and now feel crap....have a question tho.....my internet being crap, anyone know of a decent gym near colnbrook? Council gyms look ok, but difficult to navigate on phone...option of pool would be nice....

Sooooo thirsty, damn sealed rooms!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Langley Leisure Centre

Parlaunt Road

Langley, Slough SL3 8BD

0845 146 1781

Lazygym

10A Parlaunt Road

Slough, Berkshire SL3 8BB

01753 585454

Activ8 Gym

64 Mill Street

Slough, West Berkshire SL2 5DH

01753 553 200

Fitness Express

Cippenham Lane

Slough, Berkshire SL1 2YE

01753 607 344

Montem Leisure Centre

Montem Lane

Slough, Berkshire SL1

01753 894001

sloughleisure.co.uk?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ta.....did see website but no mention of day passes....could take a wander to langley, its only a mile or so.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Ta.....did see website but no mention of day passes....could take a wander to langley, its only a mile or so.....


first 2 are closet to your location and the others not much further give em a bell although the leisure gyms are cheap in general .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well...at least I feel better today! Yesterday was a write off.....

Got back from work at 11.30am, ate some food then passed out till 2pm. Felt totally rubbish, then couldn't tear myself away from the Olympics on telly :lol:

Went out for a walk about 5ish but felst drained all day. This is why I try not to eat starchy carbs...

Feel much better today, have tried buying the gym passes but the website crashes when I try to pay - not amused! I have it in my mind nowI want to go to the Springhealth one cos I suspect the council run gym won't have much in the way of free weights (I have experience of this... )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday ws a non gym day..felt ok but went into town instead...I did get some cardio done though..all 193 steps at covent garden station, it was a killer!

I also got a reply from the council gym, offering me 6 weeks membership for £49...will check it out later...

Angry today. Not loving the hotel. Here f days and no wardrobe, no bath and no fridge. They provide a bag of sugar for early breakfast, and as I found out today, a vile main breakfast. Choice of hot food is beans, scrambled egg and sausage. Scrambed egg is liquid egg and very salty, beans are sugary and I won't eat cheap sausages cos they make me gip. Must investigate options asap, won't be doing that again! I feel rotten now, and I felt so good yesterday, managing near 100% primal.....ugh.....

looks ike Whitby is on, as a new cottge has come up....hurrah!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...that hotel sounds fooooking 'orrible!!! good grief....more like prison than a hotel....and 49 squiddles for 6 weeks...not so bad, if they have some decent weights in and all that.....hope today is better for you...

on my very important spot news.....it's massive and ready to pop and I wish it would...I feel like I have another head on my shoulders....siggghhhhhh....lol

Take care missis....whitby...I love it..used to go there a lot as a child....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have a spot that keeps growing back every day...

Still no training.

Today, thought it was time to look after my mental health, instead of physical.....so I drove to basingstoke to visit some friends, have a takeaway, and actually have company....the hotel room was slowly sending me mad.....

Feel better.for seeing them, but it's hideously apparent there's something not right with my head. For the last few weeks, I've had a low level rage simmering, mainly to do.with work. Over the last week it's developed into a cold fury. Not good. It makes me cruel, and I will deliberately say things to crush. Not for.nothing did someone once say I had a touch of the.serial killer about me 

it stems from frustration at the fact I seem to spend my time fighting against the very people who should be supporting me ie my own department......and management. Others would say it's a touch of the mardies because I'm not getting my own way. It's probably both....treat me like a child........

seriously though, think it's time for the ice. I'm fed up of being nice. If management are told they're no longer allowed to be friendly, and are just there to kick our butts and make.us.tick boxes, fine. I can be glacial if needs be.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

morning mate hope your feeling less fcuked off today .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I have a spot that keeps growing back every day...
> 
> Still no training.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the stress is indeed getting to you a bit... is the price for having to deal with muppets at work everyday. So important to be able to disentangle from it all psychologically and not invest any of your sense of self in the bull$hit... hope it gets better, but usually what happens is the resolution comes from you rising above it rather than anyone else changing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> cardio wtf is that :lol:
> 
> if your training is high intensity you dont need cardio to burn fat or to help keep the heart healthy .
> 
> are you following any routine or intend on following one ?


This cardio is also a great mystery to me what is it ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today was busy. No news on the work front, as it's Saturday...

Breaking news...I'm going to the gym tomorrow! I'm working till 11am, so get some time, as gym is open till 6. Shift starts at 5 so going to bed in half an hour


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Another lovely morning in slough......on bus to work....hopefully I'll be awake at end of shift, hve my gym bag with me......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym innit.....

Warm up, bit of cardio and dynamic stretches. Couple of sets on leg press but it proper dug into my shoulders and was nly 100kg. 

Squats, warmup with bar

40kgx5

50kg 2x5

60kg x5

65kg x5 was disappointed by how difficult this seemed. I hope it was down to the fact I'd not eaten since 4.30 am......that and shift work, crappy diet etc. There's a chance I'll be back to normal from Friday, workwise....will miss the airport though will be nice to get my life back!

Oh yeah, I was at the gym......

Deadlifts

50kg x5

60kg 2x5

70kg x3

75kg x3

Proper fading by this point!

Went to pool, did 22 lengths, was going for 30 but it got too busy.....went to steam room and was disconcerted to see a small boy peering in, flattened against the glass with danglies on show....erk, not what I needed to see, creepy little sod, even my Death Glare didn't work!

Still angry and stressed today, someone else annoyed me, tomorrow I will try to be nice....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will add, I did some cardio...walked 2.5 miles bck to hotel, with.fym bg containing uniform, wet hotel towel and leather jacket.....proper tired now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

that wasnt a little boy that was me :sneaky2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...flippin' eck!! you did deads and then swam fifty three hundered and twentery lengths in the pool and then walked home......oh lawwwdy! I need to go and lie down...lol...hope today is a good one for ya missis....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Beklet...flippin' eck!! you did deads and then swam fifty three hundered and twentery lengths in the pool and then walked home......oh lawwwdy! I need to go and lie down...lol...hope today is a good one for ya missis....


It wasn't that much, can do more when I put my mind to it, but motivation lacking recently, what with lack of routine.

Tonight will be last night in hotel. Two more shifts then back home. Not sure if I'll be back - that's in the hands of my manager - but it's been fun, if not exactly conducive to my health!!!

Still have to go into the office on Friday, and am away this weekend, but will try to start planning when I can. Was looking forward to a long weekend, but it's not to be :sad:

Get a week off after the bank holiday, with any luck though.

Now, off to go sniff perfumes...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you have a poke round my fb


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> Did you have a poke round my fb


Not yet - only have internet on my phone - no fb on works PCs.....and it's slow and rubbish on my phone so will save that for when I get home


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Working till 11pm today. Things that are keeping me going are;

1 - Pret have beef and ale soup on upstairs, and my dinner break is in a couple of hours.....

2 - The enormous cappuccino I drank before my shift

3 - I'm going home tomorrow - bag all packed apart from clean shirt...

4 - Going to treat myself to some perfume, but don't know what to get. Usual choice is Issey Miyake 'A Scent' (the green one), as it's green and not sickly, but want something different. I'm not into all the commercial stuff as it smells like toilet cleaner and/or baby powder though I liked one called 'untitled' though it was £70 a bottle :scared: , I'm looking at a little less than that!!!!! Failing that I might go all girl and treat myself to some Mac makeup....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*I'm going home today!!!!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



And I bought some perfume. It's quite nice, and not my usual thing at all, I really wasn't expecting to buy that type lol but it's fab....

Now, back to work, only 5 hours to go........ :w00t:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still no training....

However, plans are afoot. I have a nice shiny journal (a paper one) to record stuff in, I'm doing 2 experiments, and I'll be recording everything I do for 90 days. It'll be starting on Monday, no doubt.....

Meanwhile, I'm about to strip the dye out of my hair. This could all go horribly wrong.......I can't hack the brown hair ANY MORE!!!!!!! Now I no longer have to wear a uniform, I'm going to dye it pink. No reason other than the website I want to get red from is down for a week, and my mate gave me 4 or 5 tubs of varying pink shades, so I may as well.... 

And I look toss with brown hair.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Wot I did this weekend....

Yesterday I went into town, got myself a shiny new phone (as the charger on my old one was knackered and a new phone was cheaper....and it's pretty and does cool stuff, and the camera has a flash etc etc). Found out a mat of mine has gone all goddy at me and is going to get baptised, as a catholic 'because they're very tolerant' WTF?

We set off to camp at the car show, after all our mates bottled out, in fact there were only 3 tents there.....however we went for a nice meal at the local pub, walked back through the woods and found a restored summer house and a cottage, then wandered back to camp and I drove the wagon all over the fields and managed not to hit any trees 

Was a nice quiet night, in the middle of nowhere, slept pretty well then had a massive breakfast in the cafe, met up with some mates and looked at he cars and stalls.....it was generally, a very nice day.

Waitrose opened a couple of days ago, so will go there tomorrow after the gym to have a nose around......

My n=1 experiments and journals start this week. We decided on Weds, as I've yet to go shopping and buy food..this will give me time to fill the fridge and freezer with the right stuff....

Experiment one will be the fat loss/carb manipulation. 30 days at 100g carbs a day (no grains, very limited potatoes). Evaluate after 30 days, if no fat loss, reduce further.

Experiment two will be fitness related, and will be recording heart rates after sprints, then recovery time. After 30 days, I expect to see a reduction in recovery time, and faster or longer sprints. Both experiments ongoing for 90 days.

This will mean digging out my heart rate monitor, finding a tape measure and the fat calipers, and downloading the food tracking app.....eek!

Hopefully will get to the farm shop on Mon or Tues too, to get some proper meat!

Also back to Polenastics this week, will start easy with an hour on Tues... :lol:

Oh and the hair? The stripper worked on the bottom half, so my hair is pinky at the ends and darker on top. Will give it a couple of weeks before I dare touch it again....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Upcoming experiments sound good and look organised and sensibly approached... always the kind of thing that catches my geeky interest; will be cool to see how it all goes


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good weekend. Pink hair hey? coooool......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend. Pink hair hey? coooool......


Pics on FB show me with all sorts of silly coloured hair...the red is the best though (there are probably some on my profile here of me with it)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

red is best 

just had a nosey


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> red is best
> 
> just had a nosey


The red is amazing, but the bleaching required to get that colour is not good for my hair.....it'll take a couple more bottles of stripper to get anywhere near! I should just give it a few months till it's completely grey :lol:

Went to the gym, it was rammed! Clearly the Olympics have motivated some, so my workout is in a bizarre order for that reason....

Warmup stretches and dumbbell snatches 8kg

Dumbbell push press (weights per hand)

10kg x8

12kg x8

14kg x6 - this was getting remarkably difficult, even though the weights aren't that heavy, but then I had to clean them I suppose, and the barbell is normally already up there....

Noted the squat rack was now free so did another set with a 30kg barbell, but just couldn't get the balance right....

Dumbbell flat bench

16kg x10

20kg x8

22kg x8

Tricep pressdown

17.5kg x10

21kg x 10

24.5kg x 10

Ab work side bends with 16kg kettlebell and ab roll outs, 3 sets of 10

Wandered to the new Waitrose and spent too much money, but I promised I'd buy myself some quality food when I got back from hotel hell....

Got some berries, salad and veg, some nice cheese, and some free range chicken thighs (reduced), some streaky bacon, unhomogenised milk, fatty minced steak and a few other bits....already have eggs and butter at home...bought Bob some treats as well, like mature raw milk Brie.... 

As I said, it all starts Weds, though I will be stopping the crap food tomorrow....I also have some baseline tests to do, which I will also do on Weds - I can't recall them all off the top of my head, but it's stuff like press ups, chins, squats and plank to failure....will be interesting to see the difference at the end....I can probably do one chin atm 

Still debating what I need to record on here, or how much anyone really wants to read...have set up the food tracker app to the correct protein/fat/carb ratios based on a 2000kcal diet (I know, I know but they have told me they can't take the calories out of the equation...)

I'm yet to decide on a weights routine, even at this late hour! I can definitely get to the gym twice a week, and more than likely 3-4 times if I actually pull my finger out...bearing in mind I still have Polenastics and roller derby as well....

Suggestions for weights now I'm back into a semi regular routine would be good, though I need some flexibility given the state of the gym this evening....though maybe with all the wannabe weightlifters, the chalk ban will be lifted! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh bit of routineness kinda thingie 

how about an upper lower split just 2 days heavy compounds and higher rep isolations ? then if you feel like 3 days you could do it on an A-b-a-b-a-b type rotation .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fair point.....can't find my fat calipers .....grrr.

So deads, squats and other assistance for lower, some kind of press, pulleys and a row for top plus assistance.....sounds ok to me..

And cos I'm lazy....how many metres in a mile?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You got it .

And I've no idea lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet..sounds like you're forming a fabeerlous plan missis...I feel quite excited for you...I know, how sad I am right?...but I like to see what people are doing......i like the sound of your plans....

Have a good day..xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah thanks.....1689 metres in a mile i believe... still cant find my fst calipers....grrrr....

Mmm cup of tea and a bag of macadamia nuts....off to health food shop later for some bits, mainly omega 3s and probably some fat calipers.......


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

1600m?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My mistake, it's 1609 metres....

Today, I went to the health food shop. Normally, the staff know their sh1t. There's the lady you suspect is a hippy but knows EVERYTHING there is to know about food, and the sports chap upstairs..today it looks like the owner has left his kids in charge.

I wander upstairs, closely followed by Suspicious Teenager, and I ask him if he has any fat calipers....he looks at me blankly so I ask again. He points at the cabinet full of supplements. I give up and walk off...have ordered some now, so I guarantee I will find mine just after they arrive. 

Last crap meal today and I had a sandwich. I felt proper rubbish and I still feel tired now.

Went to the allotment. Pea plants are done, got a few tomatoes and a large courgette. The Shetland Black potatoes are tiny and mostly eaten, from the plant I pulled up, the garlic is also ready so sometime this weekend will be harvest time.....

Re the gym. Looked at the journal yesterday. It's asking for an average of 3 day's weight and bodyfat percentages. Obviously can't do the bodyfat, but weighed myself at the gym yesterday and will do so again tomorrow. Pole tonight.

The baseline fitness stuff (to track progress) looks pretty straightforward.

Press ups to failure - target 20 full. I can probably manage this, just about.

Bodyweight squats, to failure - target 50. Not sure I can manage that many in one hit anymore, but reckon on at least 30...

Pull ups - target 7 - yeah, right. I can barely do 1!!! (these targets are aspirations for the end of the 90days though lol)

Plank - 2 mins - can prob stretch to 90 secs atm...

Timed 400m and 1 mile run. Hah. No real target for these but that 1 miler will prob take me about 12 mins :lol:

Will be doing these at the gym tomorrow night.

The rough plan for my weights is going to be an upper/lower split.

A - Upper - oh press, some kind of row, dips plus assistance

B - Lower - Squats, SLDL plus assistance

C - Upper - Bench, pull ups, abs plus assistance

D - Lower - deads plus assistance, sprints.

Yes, that's really rough. Assistance will be determined by what I feel like on the day and how busy the gym is 

Stretches every day, pole at least once a week. Bear in mind pole is also strength and conditioning work....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like fun :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> looks like fun :lol:


You should do a pole class...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> You should do a pole class...


i would like to do yoga/pilates for flexabilty and core strength , i went to a `club` one night and seen a guy on the pole it scared me i really dont fancy it :lol:

not sure if you seen this but its got some great moves in ..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

She is amazing - she did a workshop at the studio but I'm not remotely advanced enough to benefit from it!!!!

Bob does pole, he's probably the only straight man there though! He's better than me as he has decent upper body strength but some of the men who do it are pretty good...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its just not a man thing :lol:

in public anyway .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well..I was toss at pole. No strength at all, even struggled doing simple stuff I do as a warm up...oops. Hopefully a bt of muscle memory will be back by next week, I had fun, but hated being so weak!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well here it is, day 1. Bob is off on a course so I'll probably go to they gym after work. Found out the other night my muscles are still very tight so Agent Orange will be making a reappearance

Slightly annoyed that my kitchen is a sh1t tip, and that it hasn't been properly cleaned while I've been away so will have to spent time sorting that - if I'm going to do actual cooking, I want a clean kitchen!!!

Not sure what to have for breakfast. I'm not overly hungry tbh, may just take extra into work and eat it when I gt there...

Hopefully, today is the worst I'm going to look.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...whooop whooop!!! and we're off....huzzzaaaaaahhhh....I once had a go at pole dancing and I got up the pole alright but then just sorta slid down it slowly descending upon my head with my legs somewhat spreadeagled at a very unladylike manner unable to right myself...oh yeah! my street cred was HOTHOTHOT that day I can tell ya!..hahahaha.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Beklet...whooop whooop!!! and we're off....huzzzaaaaaahhhh....I once had a go at pole dancing and I got up the pole alright but then just sorta slid down it slowly descending upon my head with my legs somewhat spreadeagled at a very unladylike manner unable to right myself...oh yeah! my street cred was HOTHOTHOT that day I can tell ya!..hahahaha.....


I look dreadful on the pole - no grace at all - I do it for strength, and because it's cool to be able to hold onto a pole by one leg, upside down (not that I can hold on at all atm! :crying: )

Just done a packed lunch.....salad with feta, olives and seeds, some strawberries and raspberries, salami and cream cheese, and I have a bag of macadamia nuts at work.....and tea, of course 

Should have done some boiled eggs. Will get on that tonight....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

should have done some eggs myself...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Place your bets please......

Shortly I will be off to the gym to see how many of each thing I can do.....so what do you think? How many of the following do you think I'll be able to do, in one set, to failure? Bear in mind I'm fat, unfit and inflexible.....and a girl. For free I can tell you that one unassisted pullup will be a challenge :lol:

Bodyweight squats

Full pressups

Wide grip pullups

Plank

400m run


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Apart don pull ups I think you will complete around.d 2/3 of required reps .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> Apart don pull ups I think you will complete around.d 2/3 of required reps .


And the 400m 'run' (shuffle) ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lets not talk about that 

you`ll smash it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pffft. Well...

As predicted, the pullup was ...er......a pullup. Just. And 3 negatives....to make me feel better....except it didn't. One pullup is gash, and I misread the target, it's 5. Not that I'm anywhere near that either :lol:

Rest wasn't so bad...

Pressups - 23

Squats - 62

Plank - 1:37

So, as predicted, my core and upper back need work. This is also what needs to be strong for pole. Guess where my priorities will lie then?

400m run - 2:35 :laugh:

Oh dear....... :blush:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha the main thing is you survived


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well done Beklet.....I'm proud of you...well done indeed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> well done Beklet.....I'm proud of you...well done indeed.


Aw, really? I'm not very good at this endurance lark lol!

I need to eat something but now I've cleaned the kitchen I cba to cook! Maybe an omelette.

Bob has broken my meat cleaver while chopping frozen meat. Not amused. :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday's food - pretty much on target, lacking in protein but well down on carbs so not too bad. Doing better on protein today, but in an absolutely FOUL mood with work. Not my manager, but the ones above her. All to do with a job in our office we were told about lunchtime yesterday....except now we have a day to get the form done, endorsed by our manager etc etc...and we need about 3 days to get it all done in normal circumstances. I'm not happy, no one in the office is happy, and an email has now gone to the boss's boss's boss's boss 

Not sure what will be doing this PM - either pulling up spuds at the allotment or back to the gym


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like you need to open a can of whupass on a manager's manager...

if it's any concellation I've been there so can commiserate..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, today was a pile of shyte.....

Work p1ssed me off immeasurably, Mr was in a major mard and the spuds from the allotment were pitifully small (the two rows we dug up, anyway)

Was in such a vile mood I went to the gym. Did nothing groundbreaking, no exceptional weights, but I feel better for it....

Warm up, stretches, shoulder dislocations, snatch with weighted bar.

Dumbbell bench press

16kg x10

20kg x10

22kg x10

Assisted wide grip pullups

26kg x5

19kg x5

12kg x3 and a bit 

3 negatives - will aim for 5 next time, but wrists still iffy from polenastics....

Straight arm pressdown

19kg 3x10

One arm dumbbell lateral raise, hanging onto cable station...

6kg x10

8kg x10

10kg x8 Ouch. Not done these for some time!!!

Ab rollouts x10

Side bends with 16kg kettlebell 8 each side

V sit twisty thing with 4kg medicine ball x16 (wanted a heavier one - I used to be able to do this with a 10kg ball FFS, next time I'll start on the dumbbells..)

Whole circuit done 3 times

Home now, and it occurs to me I've not eaten since about midday. The bonus. of course, is it means I have my blood sugar under control, or the stress has blunted my appetite. Hmm....either way I'm not fussed tbh..I'm not going to force food in if I'm not hungry..though I have just eaten a rather large chunk of blue brie :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

despite being fcuked off that looks a solid sesh well done


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> despite being fcuked off that looks a solid sesh well done


Believe me.....when those dumbbells were going up, I envisioned the boss's boss's head between them :lol:

Still bit stiff and sore from yesterday but next week I WILL do the 24s....I've done them before...ages ago. What's quite cool is that being a girly wimp, I need help getting one of them passed to me, so now I'm forced to talk to people and be sociable...and they're nice to me back, even got asked if I needed a spot earlier - that's not happened for a while 

(most of the blokes at the gym are OK, tbh, but it's fun to get sneered at by disco muscle boys then lift more than them. No, I shouldn't be so smug but it's funny - even though I weigh half as much as them again )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha you smug fcuker 

looking very positive i like that .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet..I am SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO with you on the "let's smash the boss's head in with the iron" thing...my work week has been fooooooking tragic....but the weekend is here so pants to that right? Great to look at your workouts, I love reading what everyones doing...and on the garden front, my lovely tomato plants have now got black stuff on the stems and the leaves are all gioing limp and brown...I've been looking after it so carefully I'm really cross..tweeeeny little greeen tomatoes are all prolly gonna die without being eaten by me! fook:no:....durrrrr..

Have a good weekend...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Beklet..I am SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO with you on the "let's smash the boss's head in with the iron" thing...my work week has been fooooooking tragic....but the weekend is here so pants to that right? Great to look at your workouts, I love reading what everyones doing...and on the garden front, my lovely tomato plants have now got black stuff on the stems and the leaves are all gioing limp and brown...I've been looking after it so carefully I'm really cross..tweeeeny little greeen tomatoes are all prolly gonna die without being eaten by me! fook:no:....durrrrr..
> 
> Have a good weekend...x


Eek = not blight is it? Or blossom end rot? If it starts to get too bad, take the tomatoes off and let them ripen on the windowsill....

Hungry today, but too lazy to cook breakfast, howver I have a bag of macadamia nuts and some fruit, so it will do. Have decided I will put that job application in today, so expect more rantings from me later.....

Not sure about gym tonight, will have to see, think we're out tonight anyway...

Tomorrow I am going to watch my roller derby team in a local bout - they're playing Oxford. Not been to a team bout for ages, as I've always been too skint, or it's been miles away, but for £7 and a 3 mile drive, I can do that - it might also kick my butt a bit into going back...(I've only been back a week, but was leaving it till after most of the bouts as they're all super advanced and I'll just hold them back)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hm. Well today I got an email that has me on the coronary/murder risk list.

Words cannot express quite how livid I am.

I've had to come home to calm down. I actually want to cry. Properly. And stamp my feet, throw things around and yell '*IT'S NOT FAAAIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!*


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

wtf?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hm. Well today I got an email that has me on the coronary/murder risk list.
> 
> Words cannot express quite how livid I am.
> 
> I've had to come home to calm down. I actually want to cry. Properly. And stamp my feet, throw things around and yell '*IT'S NOT FAAAIIIIRRRRRR!!!!!*


Deep breath, count to ten, relax and let go... and if that doesn't work then go round their house and stick a dog poo through their letterbox! :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Posting this here for future reference..is pretty much how it is...

Your performance drops

You're indecisive out of fear of criticism. You feel out of control. You realize your productivity has declined. you seem to be making more and more mistakes. For the first time in your life, you don't feel competent at your job


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So far this weekend...went to watch a roller derby bout yesterday - 4 local teams - Milton Keynes Concrete Cows v Hertfordshire Hells Belles and Oxford Roller Derby v Bedfordshire Roller Girls. BRG lost quite spectacularly :sad:

Looking forward to getting on my skates and actually learning to do this sh1t...

Was amused to find the compere was my old manager from Lush, who now skates for the Vendetta Vixens (Northants)

Also received my copy of The Meat Fix, which is an amazing read, review here

http://www.fathead-movie.com/index.php/2012/08/09/book-review-the-meat-fix/

It's made me crave lamb chops, and a roast chicken. :drool:

I think my food bill is about to go up somewhat.... :lol:

Food still going well, coming in at under 75g carbs most days (yesterday I even managed that while including a cheeky bottle of Crabbies - go me!!  )

No gym today, as we're off to a 'family sten do' at a maze in deepest Northamptonshire....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a maze ing


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Har har har.... 

Should have been a-maize-ing but due to the rubbish weather, the corn hadn't grown high enough so they had to grow sunflowers instead....

The day was nice, and chilled out. I managed to avoid the temptations of scones, home made cheesecake etc, and just eat meat, veg and fruit....

Off to work in a minute, I can already feel my heart rate rising, as there will be higher level managers there today, and I'm really not in the mood for a fight.....this is the man who REALLY doesn't like me.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet, your work sound foooking 'orrible! poor you....sounds like you'd be better off out of it totally, but I know that's easier said than done. I was out of my own job 3 months ago so I know how stressful it can be. Take care missis..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah i love my job...change of management style tho and it's not going down well....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Another small reason to be annoyed at work today. Pfft. I'm beginning to feel singled out.

Meanwhile...gym tonight. I don't feel 100% today, can't actually remember what I'm supposed to be doing.....

Today I bought a dress pattern, which is good, and 7 metres of fabric, which isn't. Well, it is, but it's not cheap....

Oops. This was brought home yesterday when I realised there were no nice summer dresses in the shops, and they wouldn't fit me anyway. I have bought some lairy pink and turquoise Hawaiian fabric, to hopefully make a dress for one of the weddings, and some scary pink bird of paradise stuff just because.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah deads and sprints. Deep joy.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I lied.....went to taekwondo with Bob i think I'm dead......hill sprint's, squats burpees and loads of pad work...I'm fecked .....dead s tomorrow after work ....if my hips are back in place by then. Food all good...still on track carb wise.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hill sprint's, squats burpees and loads of pad work ... lol fcuk that 

your pretty fit arent you .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bit stiff this morning, but otherwise OK...well, apart from being so tired I can barely see the screen... 

Let's see what the joys of work have to bring me today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are things no better then ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> hill sprint's, squats burpees and loads of pad work ... lol fcuk that
> 
> your pretty fit arent you .


No, no I'm not 

There's a grass bank behind the sports hall. We had to run up it and back 5 times, then sidestep up it and back then something else.......my lungs just aren't big enough for that...I was so out of breath!!! I lied about squats, cos my brain didn't work, it was press ups lol!! Then burpees...which I was better at than I remembered.....it was prtty brutal..and Bb tells me that was an 'easy' session (apart from the bank)



ewen said:


> are things no better then ?


Er..no


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha :lol:

well hope work picks up i know too well what its like working for knobs .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning missis....killed your boss yet? cement his feet and lob him in the sea....that should do it!....lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> i know too well what its like working for knobs .


don't we all?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning missis....killed your boss yet? cement his feet and lob him in the sea....that should do it!....lol


LEGS!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> LEGS!!!!!!!


hee heee....I know...I'm having one or two brave moments this week...they don't come often...gotta say though, the back view ain't so good..hahahaha..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh so jealous..my legs are vile..they've always been vile ...no shape and fat knees :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will do a slightly fuller post now....

Bob decided I should take up Taekwondo - it's improved his flexibility and strength no end, and his cv fitness, so yesterday, I said I'd go and watch. No such luck - the instructor decided I may as well join in......

First up, running up the bank and back 5 times. Harder than you think. Then side stepping up and down the bank 5 times. Then kicking your heels up while running up and down the bank. 5 times. My lungs appear to be too small for my body, I was a red, sweaty, wheezing wreck. I was cursing Bob a lot. 

Next - one person tenses their abs, while the other punches then twice in the stomach, then does a press up, repeat 15 times. 2 sets.

Then - same sort of thing but uppercuts to stomach, then a situp, 2 sets of 15. (between sets you are the punchee)

Followed by 2 sets of 15 burpees 

Load of pad work - side kicks, kicks and punches, kicks, punches and kicks, and a delightful set where you punch 2/4/6/8/12/14/16/18/20 times....and 30 pad kicks on each leg....

Then stretches, and all done. My flexibility is shyte, my hips are so tight it's not funny..and I had to take my specs off cos they were sweating off!!! :lol:

To this afternoon.....my hips and glutes are pretty stiff, as are my shoulders, so the prospect of deads was...interesting 

Dynamic stretches, followed by;

Deadlifts

50kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x3

80kg x3 - this wasn't actually horrendously heavy but I felt something go a bit twangy in my glute so decided to quit while I was ahead.... 

Back extensions

BW x10

15kg plate 2x10 (I was going for 25kg but couldn't be bothered to go to the other end of the gym to find a plate... :whistling: )

Lying hamstring curls

25kg x10

32kg 2x10 - surprisingly hard..my hamstrings need some work!!!

Sprints - ahahaha...I'm not fast lol. 5 20 second sprints at 11.5kph (I have VERY short legs :lol: ) which pretty much finished me off....

Stretches.

All done.

I was actually very happy with that session - there was no pressure, the 80kg went up pretty easily, and I did hum and haw about the 90kg but decided against it in the end....there's always next week..don't want to overdo it - I have more TKD tomorrow, and pole on Thursday....I quite like this being active lark...funny, considering I was the least sporty kid in school and ALWAYS got picked last....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mental but good sesh


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crikey Beklet!!! that session, fooookin' lol!! who do you think you are me?..hahahahaha....gerrin Beklet...gerrin...great...


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Have you done the airwalk move yet ? It looks brilliant .


Just checked out the airwalk move, man I like that, looks well smart, take some solid core strength that one.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Crikey Beklet!!! that session, fooookin' lol!! who do you think you are me?..hahahahaha....gerrin Beklet...gerrin...great...


That was two sessions lol..I can't take credit for all that in one go!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well.....just been to second Taekwondo session....I am a little battered and bruised. First hour spent sparring, something I have never done before, and I got kicked and punched in the head a few times, Bob winded me with a good punch to the stomach, and I may have a clack eye tomorrow - I did get him a good one back though 

Terrible headache, due to exertion - it's damn good cardio *spits*, just gonna settle down with a cuppa now...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:confused1: cardio :blink:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> :confused1: cardio :blink:


I know, it's not good - Bob told me about all the time spent doing press ups, ab work and squats etc, and all I get is cardio :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I know, it's not good - Bob told me about all the time spent doing press ups, ab work and squats etc, and all I get is cardio :lol:


give him a karate chop to throat that`ll teach him :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> give him a karate chop to throat that`ll teach him :lol:


Ah I got him a good punch in the face, and a couple to the kidneys :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if that was me id pin you down and fart on you :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Bekerrrrrrlet..  sounds like a really knackering session and I for one WOULD LOVE IT!!!! hahahaha....have a great day and hope that headache has gone....x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> if that was me id pin you down and fart on you :lol:


Wouldn't work - I'm fart champion - I've been known to make grown men cry and gag


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Bekerrrrrrlet..  sounds like a really knackering session and I for one WOULD LOVE IT!!!! hahahaha....have a great day and hope that headache has gone....x


Headache has nearly gone.....urgh lol. Feeling a bit stiff today, especially around the ankles. Tonight is pole - should be interesting......especially as I still have no grip in my left hand from deads


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you should suggest a tkd session for your bosses - then go to town on them....

have a good day


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Wouldn't work - I'm fart champion - I've been known to make grown men cry and gag


I can make myself burp at will! hee heee...I don't do it often though cos I feel a bit rude..I know, I know, I'm a bit repressed! hahaha...can't help it.....and farting just makes larrrrf and larrrrrrfff...really does, sets me off like anything, and the more I try not to laugh the worse i get...doh!...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> I can make myself burp at will! hee heee...I don't do it often though cos I feel a bit rude..I know, I know, I'm a bit repressed! hahaha...can't help it.....and farting just makes larrrrf and larrrrrrfff...really does, sets me off like anything, and the more I try not to laugh the worse i get...doh!...


flubs you are such a classy bird


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> [Redacted] you are such a classy bird


gosh...thank you...  I hasten to add I don't make myself fart...It just makes me laugh when I hear it happen...lol...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to pole last night, just for an hour - I was MUCH better than the week before apart from one thing - sweaty hands!!! Grip didn't help, liquid chalk didn't help, even the super sticky stuff didn't help - most frustrating!!!!! 

The low level headache I've had since Weds afternoon is still there and still annoying. Not really painful, but enough to proper disturb my sleep last night - I'm shattered!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so you couldnt hold onto a slippery pole , i know the feeling :crying:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Couldn't reply to ur visitor message either because I'm not allowed or I'm a dumbass and haven't figured it out lol

But to answer your question, I use this stuff called Tite Grip, it's an anti perspirent you just rub it on your hands before u go to class and it lasts a couple of hours, but make sure ur clean ur pole lots because it repells water and u don't want a wet pole!

I got it from eBay for about £7 plus postage I think, it's totally worth it and lasts for ages too


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

:thumb :that is one impressive avatar them Vanilla


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> :thumb :that is one impressive avatar them Vanilla


I managed to do that.......once


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Have u tried using a spinning pole yet? Looks awesome but it's so bloody hard. The one I have at home can spin but the last time I tried it I really buggered my wrist  tried doing drop splits the other day and I just couldn't get my grip right so instead of sliding down gracefully into the splits I get sticking and it looked terrible lol!

Glad to hear your getting on well with pole again but I want to see more pictures :rockon: I don't have anyone else to share these things with lol!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> I managed to do that.......once


If i tried I think it would be a monumental faceplant...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Have u tried using a spinning pole yet? Looks awesome but it's so bloody hard. The one I have at home can spin but the last time I tried it I really buggered my wrist  tried doing drop splits the other day and I just couldn't get my grip right so instead of sliding down gracefully into the splits I get sticking and it looked terrible lol!
> 
> Glad to hear your getting on well with pole again but I want to see more pictures :rockon: I don't have anyone else to share these things with lol!


I did use one - it made me feel a bit sick lol!!!

I can't do splits at all!! I looked up the Tite Grip - will have to get some on payday!

As for pics - I may get some up when I'm back to strength and have something worth taking pics of - they won't be as good as yours, cos a fat lass doesn't look elegant on a pole :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I did use one - it made me feel a bit sick lol!!!
> 
> I can't do splits at all!! I looked up the Tite Grip - will have to get some on payday!
> 
> As for pics - I may get some up when I'm back to strength and have something worth taking pics of - they won't be as good as yours, cos a fat lass doesn't look elegant on a pole :lol:


Not true!! And anyway your hardly fat!

I can't do the splits either but I stretch until I'm basically crying haha I WILL get there! Keep up the good work! Look forward to seeing pics! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just been to the farm shop....Bob got some fancy sausages, and we also got some lamb steaks, minced lamb, local streaky bacon and chicken. I'm shortly going to make a massive Thai red curry... 

We also found out they can get raw milk in to order, from the dairy, and that the dairy is only 5 or 6 miles down the road, so we can get it direct from them. This made Bob very happy (I don't actually like milk that much, though it may also be that I don't like homogenised milk, cos I love all other dairy food)

Still feeling a bit headachey - had bog all kip last night, so not going out tonight....tomorrow I'm tidying the sewing room and hoping to make a dress for the wedding on Thursday


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet...this pole thing, you're making me laff talking about your experiences on it, I had one go and well, it wasn't good...I'll leave it to you..heee heeee.....have a great weekend missis......

i forgot to ask...do you think the headache is that you may be de hydrated? or do you get migraines? I rarely get headaches ever, (lucky me)...but the last time I had one I did feel better after I drank a lot of water and had a good sleep....

I know, I know...doh! feel free to slap me..hahaha..that's all I can think of....oh yeah! I'd make a truly poop doctor that's for sure....hee hee...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I seem to get headaches in certain circumstances;

- When I'm due on (3 days of groggy blah, bit like now)

- When the weather is muggy and oppressive (which it is atm)

- When I'm stressed (oh...wait)

So, two out of 3 - hydration makes no difference tbh, I rarely drink much anyway....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Stuff that's disconcerting me today;

I appear to need another foot of fabric to make this dress. I now have to spend the afternoon with creative pattern layouts.....(and also shorten the skirt an inch or so)..joy.

I made einkorn bread without a recipe. It's a bit flat, but really tasty - it still doesn't have the best effect on me though - feel a bit queasy now lol!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet, just having a Sunday swoosh...get that dress sorted? hope your Sunday is good...I'm just having coffee at daft o clock on a Sunday...as one does...toodles..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday...spent the morning making cappuccino cakes for my mate's birthday (which was last week lol) I did eat one - naughty, yes, but I can't give my friends cakes that taste bad..... 

I then tried to fix the monumental cock up on the dress, and did a bit more on it...currently at the stage of sewing in pockets. Lovely.... :lol:

I also gav myself a shoulder workout, basically I was face down in the footwell of my car, blindly holding up a welding spoon to some dark recesses of my inner wing, while may mate shouted 'Towards you a bit, flatten it, yep, that's perfect, hold it there' then buggered off for 2 mins to sort her welding mask out :lol: My right shoulder is a little sore today...

Then we had a barbeque while firewatching...

Today, will be much the same, apart from the cakes. If the welding is rained off, I'll go to the gym....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Did I get to the gym today? Did I bollocks......

I failed to find a yellow belt, or shoes, I did however strip the fvck out of my hair and dye it pink. I'm about to hem the dress then go and get what's left of my hair cut...I'm so rock n roll.

Last night was also a fail so more welding to be done tomorrow, followed by Taekwondo then me panicking cos Bob has lost the invitation and I have no idea what time the wedding is....ho hum....


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Check the new avi, just for you :tongue: lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*jealous*


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol you can do it  I tried doing that move that you did on urban first page, don't even know how you got into that!! I looked like a mess haha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Lol you can do it  I tried doing that move that you did on urban first page, don't even know how you got into that!! I looked like a mess haha


The Genie? SOmetimes I can take both hands off lol but not lately....


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea that a pretty advanced move, I haven't seen it before bur i can imagine the core strength you need for that, I've only seen the variation where you top knee is pushing against the pole while your bottom one is hooked, couldn't do that either lol!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Yea that a pretty advanced move, I haven't seen it before bur i can imagine the core strength you need for that, I've only seen the variation where you top knee is pushing against the pole while your bottom one is hooked, couldn't do that either lol!


Nah, I've never tried either - problem is, to stop your legs slipping off for the Genie, you have to have your head down towards the floor - which is why I'm doing it from the floor instead of halfway up the pole :lol:

Luckily for me, despite my sweaty hands and sh1t grip, I have really sticky (read:chubby) legs....not so good though as I can't do spins in shorts cos my legs stick!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)




----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you tried putting talc on them? Might stop them sticking a bit, I put it inside my thighs if I'm too grippy when I'm trying to slide down and it helps, but you have to keep putting it on. I was at my class last night and my thighs kept sticking when was trying round snake out of inverts and inside my legs are actually raw  its so sore lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nope - I just wear tracky bottoms lol - don't want to lose the grip for climbing.....


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yes I forgot about that lol!!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

this is a real eye opener - well impressed by both of you. do either of you ever do any bodyweight moves like flags, planches? etc?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> this is a real eye opener - well impressed by both of you. do either of you ever do any bodyweight moves like flags, planches? etc?


Nope - would love to but too weak - can barely do a pullup - would love to do a flag in pole tho


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Becklet - thought I would pop in a say hello as we've met a couple of times (Kate1976's friend), how is everything going?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Your women in that vid is in great shape!! Her core strength and control are fantastic.... b!tch... :innocent:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

like spider(wo)man


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tinkerbella said:


> Hi Becklet - thought I would pop in a say hello as we've met a couple of times (Kate1976's friend), how is everything going?


Hello!!! I'm good, all back from injury and doing too much - last time I saw you, you had lost loads of weight, and were a proper salad junkie  I haven't, and I'm not... :lol:

Just back from session no. 3 of Taekwondo.....I sparred Bob, he winded me again but I got him some good kicks....then a couple of black belt kids (erk) then some patterns and circuits. Burpees are evil, pressups were ok, high knee running is pants...and I totally shamed myself during the stretches by farting really loudly :blush:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> I totally shamed myself during the stretches by farting really loudly :blush:


absolute class lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet, just swooshing thru quick, time is a bit short at the mo...have a great day.....greeen at the gills watching the pole girls...sigh...lol...however, I can wrap myself round a single malt pretty well if that's any good...hahahaha...


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Beklet said:


> Hello!!! I'm good, all back from injury and doing too much - last time I saw you, you had lost loads of weight, and were a proper salad junkie  I haven't, and I'm not... :lol:


LMAO I am still a salad junkie and still just about keeping the weight off (well I had a little influx but its going again). Sorry to hear about your back but glad its improving - look after it as back injuries can be a s0d for reoccurring!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And talking of recurring injuries..... :cursing:

But first, the wedding - it was great, food was fab (pate, roast lamb, choc orange torte then a hog roast later), and I didn't look a complete dick in my bright pink and turquoise ensemble. Well, I didn't think so, anyway..... 

Clearly, wearing 2 inch heels for an afternoon didn't work to well as I woke up in the middle of the night, yelling in agony, after my left calf had the mother of all cramps - poor Bob woke up wondering what the hell was going on, and all I can do is roll around on the bed moaning about the pain.... :lol:

This morning, my calf is VERY sore...it doesn't seem to have torn, or if it has, not fully - I can still go on tiptoe but it feels very weak and tight.....I'm going to foam roller the sh1t out of it and the rest of my legs shortly (I thought my hip flexors had loosened off FFS) ...it will hurt and I will probably cry.

The plan for today is gym and allotment. I have tomatoes to pick.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i get the mother of all calf cramps too scare the [email protected] out of Lisa ... spend the next couple of days walking around gingerly - if it was both legs I look like quite funny hobbling about...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> i get the mother of all calf cramps too scare the [email protected] out of Lisa ... spend the next couple of days walking around gingerly - if it was both legs I look like quite funny hobbling about...


What causes them though? Mine have been ever since I did my back (anterior pelvic tilt) and had been lessening as I was getting more flexible and balanced. Argh.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i think for me it's usually dehydration / tightening up after sport - usually can feel it coming on if i'm sitting downstairs and start to slowly stretch and guzzle loads of water, but if it wakes me up !!! last one last week i was scared to move as my whole body felt like it was cramping up , so slowly rolling over and strecthing out a hand to grab some water then lying as still as i could - got a great nights sleep..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Something that occurred to me yesterday, while I was driving (I do all my best thinking when I'm zoned out at 70mph  )

I am forever whining that I'm a fatty. When I was a skinny (ish) 8 stone with a piddling 22" waist, I was 31% bodyfat. All my life, while measuring it, it's been 33-35% (except once, I got down to 29% for a couple of weeks)....I'm 4 stone heavier now, so I've put on plenty of fat, but must have muscle too, right? Just odd that I have the same percentage but I feel flabbier.

I know our bodies have their set points, and I've always been a touch on the stocky side, but does this mean I'm destined to a life of chub?


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

define 'chub' - I guess there is a point where all bodies settle.. what you need to strive for is to be healthy, happy and if possible able to do all the activities you want without any issues.

To a certain extent forget the numbers as they can always be interpreted in a negative way... the usual bmi calc doesn't take into account body comp, which is why most athletes are obese or worse...

go with the mirror or friends that won't blow smoke up your ass who you can trust...

just my 2p .. (only a male so know nothing....)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> define 'chub' - I guess there is a point where all bodies settle.. what you need to strive for is to be healthy, happy and if possible able to do all the activities you want without any issues.
> 
> To a certain extent forget the numbers as they can always be interpreted in a negative way... the usual bmi calc doesn't take into account body comp, which is why most athletes are obese or worse...
> 
> ...


Chub meaning excess bodyfat - I ignore BMI, mainly because it's bollocks and because it tells me I'm morbidly obese 

I do look fat in pictures, and I've always had big legs, but I look OK in my own mirror lol 

See, this is me in skinny mode (23, 8 stone, eating disorder, around 30% bodyfat)



Then there's me in 2009, at around 11 stone, looking decidedly fat



I don't have anything more recent, I don't think, unless it's on the Linux partition I've just absolutely fvcked up 

I'm 12 stone ish now, so you can imagine I look delightful....

Bleh, off to the gym.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The set point theory is arguable, but what each person does have is a skeletal somatotype... a person can vary throughout their life in respect of which somato-phenotype they express... they can express ectomorphic traits (skinny teenager), mesomorphic traits (fit, active and healthy young adult), endomorphic traits (no longer exercising and overeating older adult) etc, but the underlying type that defines their ultimate leaning is dependent upon skeletal structure and a few other genetic criteria.

If you have a compact frame, rounded features and a fairly wide set of hips and rib cage then chances are you do have a skeletal somatotype that reflects endomorphism, and what goes with this is a tendency to add bodyfat more easily than to keep it off, but it in no way defines the way you have to be... you just have to work at it smartly.

From those pics, at both weights, I'd say you actually aren't as endomorphic structurally as you might think you are... I think your issues with bodyfat are simply that as a relatively short lass you don't have much organ or skeletal mass, so only need a relatively small amount of food to maintain metabolism and a lean bodyweight... probably far less food than actually fills you up and satiates you.

I know a couple of gals around your height who have the same issue keeping bodyfat low... they both actually have very nice proportions too (as you do  ), and eat pretty cleanly, but the amount of food that they need to maintain lean weight only just doesn't satisfy them, and avoiding overeating is a real struggle for them (and what counts as overeating for them would be starvation for me!).

The solution I think in that situation is to eat a more satisfying amount (burt obviously controlled and within reason) but exercise like a freakin demon. Exercise has to be intense because of the double whammy that not only does a relatively small amount of food become excessive for them, because their skeletal frames are small they don't weigh a lot, so bodyweight cardio exercise doesn't burn that many calories... when a twenty stone guy walks a mile he will burn pretty much twice as many kcals from movement as a ten stone girl walking the same distance, so if they both have the same amount of fat to lose he will do so much quicker from the same kind of exercise.

This is where weights are a really good choice for you I think Beks, because they are not only an equaliser that way, but they are also much better at ramping up metabolic rate.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> The set point theory is arguable, but what each person does have is a skeletal somatotype... a person can vary throughout their life in respect of which somato-phenotype they express... they can express ectomorphic traits (skinny teenager), mesomorphic traits (fit, active and healthy young adult), endomorphic traits (no longer exercising and overeating older adult) etc, but the underlying type that defines their ultimate leaning is dependent upon skeletal structure and a few other genetic criteria.
> 
> If you have a compact frame, rounded features and a fairly wide set of hips and rib cage then chances are you do have a skeletal somatotype that reflects endomorphism, and what goes with this is a tendency to add bodyfat more easily than to keep it off, but it in no way defines the way you have to be... you just have to work at it smartly.
> 
> ...


Yep. This is why I hate cardio - it just makes me hungry 

I've just taken up Taekwondo with Bob - there's a lot of cardio, but also circuit training, pressups and the like, and I'm hoping that will help - if only cos it's so brutal I daren't eat beforehand!! :lol: So between weights, TKD, roller derby and Polenastics, I should be pretty fit soon..... 

And tomorrow I'm off to Go Ape to mess about in trees.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

circuit training is good, i was doing it till my ankle went south - lost a bit and was getting a lot fitter. D makes some good points about somatotypes i'm an endomorph and have to train hard and eat very clean to drop weight ..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Calf a bit less sore this morning - now off for a 2 hour drive to Go Ape - we're taking a friend of mine for his 40th and he's bricking it...I'll be fine, until I get to that last Tarzan swing... :scared:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't do heights at all, so you wouldn't catch me up there. have a good time


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Beklet, hope you had a good day......I'm 5'2" and also have been told I'm morbidly obese by both the weighing machine at boots, the gym and the nurse when I went for a check up last year, lol....trying my best not to be but that damm food keeps finding it's way into my mouth no matter what...sigh...willpower fail...however, I have given up fruit for a bit to see if that makes a difference, and trying to weight my stuff out now instead of guessing...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> Hey Beklet, hope you had a good day......I'm 5'2" and also have been told I'm morbidly obese by both the weighing machine at boots, the gym and the nurse when I went for a check up last year, lol....trying my best not to be but that damm food keeps finding it's way into my mouth no matter what...sigh...willpower fail...however, I have given up fruit for a bit to see if that makes a difference, and trying to weight my stuff out now instead of guessing...


have the food, just less of it - wish I could heed my own advice lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> have the food, just less of it - wish I could heed my own advice lol


It really doesn't work like that though - if it were that easy 

The weekend - went to the wedding, wore very bright blue and pink, will wear the same next weekend...did the social thing, waved goodbye to a friend who's moved up to Aberdeen.....

Back at work today, less said about that the better......will be visiting a friend in the next few weeks who can hopefully get my head straight...watch this space.....

Go Ape was excellent, and I even did the terrifying Tarzan Swing at the end....I shut Mr 'Annoying Patronising Git' up by being really good at the other 'Extreme' crossing (yay for adductors), my mate did the course, so did his wife and then we went for a CHinese buffet in the evening....14 of us in total - was an excellent evening.

Tonight is TKD, and this time, the boss is in charge, and he's a little bit scary. I've also been told off about the overgrown allotment so I see much digging in my future.

In craft news, I bought a book called 'Knit Your Own Zombie' - they all have detachable heads, arms, brains, rats etc so have been out buying wool and a crochet hook.....this is what everyone;s getting for Christmas....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i know it's not that easy. we bought smaller plates and all sorts but slowly the heap has started to get higher...

sounds like you had a blast at Go ape..

what do you tend to eat at the all you can eat chinese buffets? we have one near work that we go to quite often.. I'm sure i don't make the best choices


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> i know it's not that easy. we bought smaller plates and all sorts but slowly the heap has started to get higher...
> 
> sounds like you had a blast at Go ape..
> 
> what do you tend to eat at the all you can eat chinese buffets? we have one near work that we go to quite often.. I'm sure i don't make the best choices


The good things I eat - hot and sour soup, CHinese tea, shredded duck, and most of the meat dishes - curry, salt and pepper prawns etc....my downfall is the battered stuff - lemon chicken, crispy prawns, wontons, sweet and sour ribs, crispy seaweed, banana and apple fritters, ice cream... :lol:

I never eat the rice and noodles though....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> The good things I eat - hot and sour soup, CHinese tea, shredded duck, and most of the meat dishes - curry, salt and pepper prawns etc....my downfall is the battered stuff - lemon chicken, crispy prawns, wontons, sweet and sour ribs, crispy seaweed, banana and apple fritters, ice cream... :lol:
> 
> I never eat the rice and noodles though....


i try to pick the bits with less batter or take it off.. I even had cabbage last time (makes sure no-ones listening)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Last night. Went to TKD with Bob, really enjoyed the session (apart from the jogging at the beginning). It was a technical session so lots and lots and lots of kicking. I have a powerful kick, apparently 

All good except my left hip is not a fan - every time I extended my leg to kick, my hip popped and cracked and was quite painful by the end of the session....

This morning it got foam rollered to death and I'm off to the gym shortly. I have no idea what to train, apart from doing loads of hip flexor work....I really need to get my imbalances sorted out!!!

Also going to the allotment to strim and weed.

In the next few weeks I will be seeing a man about my head and sorting it. He did wonders for a friend with her food traumas, so hopefully he will work for me. I'm also visiting said friend which will be nice as I've not seen her for over a year..she'll also be taking me to the gym and not taking no for an answer, so that will be interesting. I'm actually quite excited


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds good, glad you're liking tkd


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ooooooooh god!!! cracking hips....ouch missis...ouch.......be careful hey?...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What's occurring


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

More tkd...apparently im quite strong...now have a beatiful blister on my big toe.......quite enjoying it tho the cardio aspect nearly killed me my endurance is shyte :lol: ..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> the cardio aspect nearly killed me my endurance is shyte :lol: ..


me too died last night playing badminton


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet..just swooshing thru missis...have a good one...my endurance is great!! it's just everything else is shyte...hahahaha...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been a bit MIA...went to polenastics and was rubbish due to sweaty hands andfeet and the Fear. Tried some new grip and someone elses tite grip. Both were rubbish....wedding at weekend which was cool and great fun. Got given a wire mesh dress form which moulds to my shape. My shape is not good..there is a big belly there that is not acceptable. Plans are afoot to deal with it.

TKD last night and Bob kicked my shin so i have a bruise on my shin that has added a couple of inches to my calf measurement.. ..pole will be painful this eve....

A little disappointed to come on here last night to find another female journal bites the dust. I can only assume it was another fvckhead who cant control their hormones or their onsecurities. Or both.

Hopefully i have no cvnty people who post on here but if i do, note that i've seen all this sh1t before, i've been here a long time and it gets boring....and so damn predictable.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wondered where you been .

Whose journal went ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Clair...shame, shes done a good job losing loads of weight etc, had lost even more since i saw her last.

Was pants at pole...actually feel really demoralised about it atm. Once this month is up im going to take october off ( i'm away from home for over 2 weeks anyway) then book a private lesson to work on my confidence and get back to it in november


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmmm...

Gave myself a good talking to over the last couple of days. As I said, Pole was ultimately depressing the other day, and plans are afoot....don't want to say much atm for fear of getting laughed at, or it not happening but....I'm quite excited.

TKD again last night - gym is helpful when you can beat half of the blokes at pressups lol :lol: Have remarkably sweaty feet though which causes slipping...not so much fun when doing stetches and living in constant fear I'll split my difference :scared:

Spent last night trying to organise my life as it seems I have no time to do anything (case in point, I've not switched on my PC for nearly a week which is why I've not been replying much - is a pain on the phone, am doing this from work today....).

This means that under today's activities, I am going to the gym (Finally), doing laundry and doing more zombie knitting. I am so rock n roll.

As an aside, did anyone see that programme on cable - Kevan Wilson Bodybuilder that was on last week? (And probably loads before that too). Seems that was shot at the gym I go to.....but wasn't listed in the credits....as for the man in question and his pal - can't say I've seen him, bet he'll be there every time I go now


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym. I really did. Trained legs. Haven't been on a leg press for years but got the pad out and had a go. Bit woeful....110kg off my best lol work to do here methinks...and my hamstrings are weeeaaakkkk!

Warm up stretches and stuff...

Leg press

50kg x 8

100kg x 8

150kg x 8

200kg x 6

Leg ext

35kg x 8

55kg x 8

65kg x 8

75kg x 8

Leg curl

25kg x 8

32kg x 8

34.5kg x 8

Glute donkey kick thing

45kg x 8 (each leg)

65kg x 8

75kg x 6

Abductor

95kg x 8

115kg x 8

135kg x 8

Abductor

95kg x 8

115kg x 8

135kg x 6

Stretches amd stuff.....

Done.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh training now there's a first


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! Leg training...I luvlluvluv it!!...yayeeeee...well done missy Beklet...well done indeed... :thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't get yourself stressed out about the pole thing, your making a big deal out of it and being too hard on yourself. Everyone has shyte days! Try not to build yourself up too much with your next class, just relax and if you don't get it, don't kick yourself, just keep trying  :rockon:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha I'm having a rubbish month!

On Bruisewatch - my bruise is itchy now, and lovely shades of black and green....

Had an interesting phone conversation last night - two hours of it. Phase 1 of Operation Get Over Myself has begun 

After my fit of organisation the other day, my diary seems to say I have the gym again today, Twice in a row. Scary.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

More training jeez you'll be consistent soon :lol:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bruise is now yellow. Went to the murder mystery party and i look sh1t in 20s gear..im the wrong shape!!!

Getting excited.....in the next month i get a brutal gym programme.

Tkd tonight and i must remember to wear a vest the new dobok is velcro fastening and lower cut...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Brutal gym session....oooeerrr....I luv the sound of that!...enjoy tonight missis...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The bruise is bothering me......it's itchy, tingly and stings at the same time - well, the red bit next to the bruise is.....the bruise itself is painless. Add to that I appear to have developed some (painless) bruising around my ankle and foot, which I only noticed this morning, but Bob spotted yesterday....

I have it down as a bone bruise, but want to check there's nothing else untoward happening. Either way, I suspect there'll be no sparring for me for a couple of weeks at least! :sad:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have you been bitten by something?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nope. I went to kick Bob when sparring at Taekwondo last week and he blocked me with his knee...blunt force trauma lol


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ouch.. I presume you exacted proportional retalliation?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, at my first lesson I punched him in the face and the ribs and knocked him over but then he kicked me in the head and winded me......

As soon as I get my shin pads and I'm fit to spar agasin, he'll be getting it.....apparently I kick like a mule so if I can boot him without getting blocked.... :devil2:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

** Note to self ** don't diss beklet lol..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> ** Note to self ** don't diss beklet lol..


to the power of 20....gulp...

runs.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Rykard said:


> ** Note to self ** don't diss beklet lol..


well not whilst in kicking range <runs to the hills>


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah kicking range is about 12" - I have really short legs!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, I'm OK to train - TKD, weights, pole whatever, as long as I don't hurt. In reality, that means no sparring and no pole climbing......

At least until the really sore bit stops being so sore....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ah kicking range is about 12" - I have really short legs!!


Me too! whoop whoop...let's hear it for the shorties... :clap: we are...cough...I'll have you know...more able to centre ourselves...errr...apparently?....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

more able to centre?? I've got short legs but never heard that before..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> more able to centre?? I've got short legs but never heard that before..


well, I used to do Wing Chun and still do sometimes, which is a martial art thing and that's what the "master" used to tell me....I may or may not have stretched that point somewhat for my sister in iron Beklet....mebbe....mebbe not....mebbe...mebbe not...that is the power of the Ninja [Redacted]...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yup..lower centre of gravity....enjoyed tonight though that was too many sit ups....leg hurt to start with but is ok now....

Decided i was sick of eating utter shyte all the time so have a hige pot of coconut chicken soup on the go courtesy of the Paleo Comfort Foods Cookbook. Yummy.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have to fill in a food diary from today. All good, except I made that soup last night, put it into a pot and....forgot it. D'oh! That'll be my tea then....... 

Means I have to go to the shop for lunch now - something I was getting fed up of because the only things available in town centre shops are expensive or junk. Interesting that the food diary coincides with me getting fed up of eating rubbish food...that or the fact it's a bit dark in the morning has me wanting comfort food which means cooking!

Gym this afternoon. Upper body, I think. As it's getting darker I'd best start necking the vitamin D too - I tend to get a bit miserable in winter, otherwise...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm turning into an old woman...just bought some wool so I can knit myself a cardi. Admittedly it's going to be a black gothy cardi, more of a fitted shrug, perfect with corsets but it's still a home knitted woolly. Assuming I can get the hang of circular needles. I tried to knit gloves with double pointed needles (you use 4 at a time) and I just got confused and gave up. 

Zombie body is done, just needs stuffing and embroidering/embellishing and his jacket and trousers making and he's all finished.....

Not sure what to do at the gym today - will be upper body for sure. In a month, I'm visiting a friend who's going to give me a proper programme to follow. And it will be hard. I was going to put a simile in here about David Cameron and poor people but it made me feel a bit queasy :blink:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Disappointing session at the gym yesterday. Tried to do assisted pullups but knelt on the pad and that that hurt, so went for lat pulldowns instead. At what point is 54kg massively heavy? Pathetic. 

Same with cable rows...got up to 57kg and just had no oomph. Ugh. Need to get my mojo back.... :sad:

I think it's cos I'm training aimlessly. No regular gym routine, so need to sort it sharpish. Atm I'm managing twice a week on top of other stuff I need to do, and I don't see that changing till the end of October so looks like an upper/lower body split is on the cards.....

TKD tonight, pole tomorrow. Maybe. If I can get over the horror of last week and how spectacularly awful I was....

The meh is odd. I've been feeling quite chipper of late...

Food diary is interesting....despite me having to be honest, it's making me feel bad for eating rubbish..normally guilt is not in my vocabulary :lol:

Nothing is easing my cravings for prawn cocktail crisps though...... 

Bruise is looking spectacular now - I even have a nice ring of bruises around and down my foot - it looks like a splodgy tattoo...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Seabrook are king .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Comi g down with a horrible cold. Ugh. Sniffly nose and sore throat. Lovely


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Comi g down with a horrible cold. Ugh. Sniffly nose and sore throat. Lovely


I was coming down with it yesterday - currently just about staving it off with loads of vits.... fingers cross


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Snap .

Hoping this pizza will help .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just had mcds.....feel worse lol but was starving and at motorway services......home now drinking tea but feel crappy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

stuck at work drinking green tea as the milk has run out..

it must be a pretty hefty bug if it's taken all us behemoths down lol.. (mini behemoth in Beks case)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Grrr bloody cold wont beat me. Another gram of vit c....plus a pot of rice pudding...forgot how nice rice pudding is.....may have to make some. Also bought soup. Will add chilli and burn my blpody tonsils into submission....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still here. Cold has subsided a bit now. Which is good, just in time for a job interview this evening.

I have to take something that represents me, and talk about it for a minute. Erk. Job is a Christmas weekend job - extra money and eventual staff discount on goodies.....

It does mean no TKD tonight though, which is a shame...

Bob has invited a mate round tomorrow for tea and cakes which means I have to make cakes. I make nice cakes. Dammit.

So after a weekend of feeling like death I WANT TO GO TO THE GYM!!!! And I have no time...maybe tomorrow.

I hate job interviews. Everyone else there will be 17 and perky. Eurgh.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Oooh what kind of cakes do you make?  I'm a cake maker myself! Perhaps we could swap recipes?  I make the most awesomest double chocolate fudge cake ever!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I mainly make fairy cakes...just different flavoured ones. For my mate (and now the staff meeting tomorrow), it'll be lemon cakes and choc cakes with vanilla icing. Mostly I stick to a basic sponge recipe - I just use slightly different ingredients - einkorn and coconut flours and coconut sugar......

It is that time of year though, for making mincemeat.....I love mince pies


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Oooo sounds yummy!! I'm refusing to spend a fortune on coconut flour but I did by coconut powder so I need to get it in the food processor and turn it into flour, I need to get some coconut oil too and I'll try making some cupcakes with it. I've never baked with coconut flour before, is it much different?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Oooo sounds yummy!! I'm refusing to spend a fortune on coconut flour but I did by coconut powder so I need to get it in the food processor and turn it into flour, I need to get some coconut oil too and I'll try making some cupcakes with it. I've never baked with coconut flour before, is it much different?


Very! it soaks up liquid like nothing else so you need to use less flour and more eggs otherwise it is proper dry - doesn't rise as well either!

When I made coffee cakes, I added a little to soak up the extra liquid (I added twice brewed coffee to the mix and it got a little sloppy lol) but I wouldn't use it on its own - it sucks all the moisture out of your mouth too :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Very! it soaks up liquid like nothing else so you need to use less flour and more eggs otherwise it is proper dry - doesn't rise as well either!
> 
> When I made coffee cakes, I added a little to soak up the extra liquid (I added twice brewed coffee to the mix and it got a little sloppy lol) but I wouldn't use it on its own - it sucks all the moisture out of your mouth too :lol:


Yes s heard it dries things out a lot but apparently if you use it with coconut oil it's not so bad. So do u just substitute some flour for coconut flour or the whole lot? Sounds a bit tricky to me lol!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I just use some coconut flour....I have made cakes with only coconut flour but they didn't rise too well and were a bit dry....even with an inch of buttercream icing!!

Last night - epic fail...

Went to Luton for this job interview. I was told 6pm...got there about 20 to....5 mins later we're told it's 6.30 and they need to set up, so to 'lose' ourselves for a bit. Off I went for a coffee. I ordered the coffee and biccies, and didn't get charged for the coffee. Was a bit confused till the girl who served me pointed out she'd given me the coffee for nowt cos I knew her....I didn't recognise her at all! As soon as she said it I knew I'd met her at nightclubs, and she was a friend of a friend, I just didn't recognise her in uniform!! :lol:

Oops. Will buy her a drink this weekend as an apology.....

I got back to the shop at 6.25 to find they'd already started the show and tell......eek. I apologised, and they said there were so many people there they'd started at 10 past....argh!!!! Don't think it went against me too much tho.....

Made cakes for my friend, brought a few to work, maybe someone will eat them....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just got back from a taekwondo seminar Bob had to go because he's grading for his black belt.... picture the scene, a class full of black,or soon to be black belts. One blue belt, and me in my sparkly white dobok and belt. Cringe. What followed was 3 hours of technical work, all very physical, including a session of kicking and being kicked - in my case by a hefty black belt.

I am most definitely knackered. This evening we're off to the pub for steak...

You can tell i lift weights though- in the warm up we had to do a set of squats, and i was noting how half the class didn't even get parallel, let alone atg :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday, watched Bob do his grading - the sparring was brutal, couple of the teenagers ended up crying or chundering, one bloke got booted into the breaking frame, and Bob thinks he's broken the cartilege in his nose.....

The breaking was fun to watch, and Bob passed, so tonight he'll be all sparkly in his new black edged dobok and belt 

So proud... :bounce:

Training again tonight, and my shoulders are so stiff still....only one session this week, as the school is closed Weds so I may actually get to a gym this week! :lol:

And...less than 3 weeks before I go to visit Lin - can't wait!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Awesome food discovery of the week from our local farm shop - handmade pork and black pudding pie....yum!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

someone say gym


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

ewen said:


> someone say gym


no it was Jim - local chip shop..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Excited! In one week i will be completely done in, both mentally and physically, but then a new chapter begins. Me, mkII, the proper me. Can't wait!

In other news, done tkd and digging, still no gym. This JDHoney is amazing tho....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still here - deciding whether to reboot this journal or start a new one...will prob keep this going for a few weeks till after Whitby, dunno yet, see how I feel after the weekend.

This time tomorrow I will be in sunny Manchester. I won't be going to the Brits because I'm poor and my money is being spent on something else - me 

I will be visiting my lovely friend Lin who is going to kive me a good kick up the flabby butt and also a good talking to. She's also qualified as a PT etc so should be motivating me to train properly - or at least giving me the tools to enable me to motivate myself :lol:

I'm also going to see if I can get my food traumas sorted out. By that I mean getting my head right about food. I know what to eat, when to eat, what makes me feel good and bad, but I can't seem to put it into practice. I need to stop self sabotaging, and as soon as I know why I do that, the quicker I can fix it. Yes, I am messed up 

Driving up at 6am tomorrow so will be a long weekend! I know Tan has a meetup at her gym, but I'll be elsewhere and unable to attend, and John at Evolution has opened his doors for free to competitors and spectators for the weekend, and I may be there once or twice over the weekend, as it's not far from where I'll be


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

have a good one


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bekerlerrrrt! that could so be me talking there, self sabotage, oh boy do I have your back on that front...sigh...

Hey missis, have a great weekend...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

At Watford Gap, double sausage and egg muffin on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Phwooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........food porn alert...FAB! right then, off for a coffee and an apple...ffs! hahahahahahaha...have a good one..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not porn, necessity lol. Have a 3 hour drive ahead of me.....can eat one of tjese and not be hu gry again till teatime


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you missis...drive safely..thazzall..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

That was an interesting weekend. And a busy one....was busy Fri-Sun all day so no chance to get to any shows or gyms, but my own health comes first.

Was lovely to see Lin again as I've not seen her for ages, and I have the added bonus of being her first PT client...changes are affot 

Still have some preparations before the hard work starts - it all begins after my holiday, just have to get a couple of things in place.

No Taekwondo tonight as I got back too late to go, but I have to say I'm very optimistic at the moment....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Off to the gym in a sec...

Assuming I can remember where it is...... :lol: :devil2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, I found it.....

Few warm up stretches

Warm up overhead press with bar 2x5

HS shoulder press

20kg x8

30kg x8

40kg x8

HS chest press

50kg 2x8

70kg x8

Dip machine

50kg 3x8

Cable flyes

2 plates x8

3 plates 2x8

One arm lateral raise

6kg x10

8kg 2x8

Skullcrushers

20kg 3x8

Was quite fun actually. Goal for tomorrow - increase water intake....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sooo... note to self - don't train chest etc the day before a taekwondo session of brutal cardio, step ups etc, dips, press ups and the like..... 

My water intake yesterday was.....rubbish. It's not much better today...need to get on it. I like tea too much though....may have to buy herbal teas......

Pattern of food intake becoming clear. I don't eat enough protein, and I eat too many carbs. Well, wasn't THAT a surprise? 

Of course, I wouldn't be me without an injury - hyperextended knee durring tkd a fornight ago hasn't gone away, and after last night, I am in some pain attempting stairs. This is an issue because I both live and work on the second floor, and neither building has a lift...email swiftly dispatched to the physio :lol:

Too many little niggles for comfort now, I think I will have to get myself a decent sports massage, regularly to iron out all the knots....

It has just occured to me I meant to go to the gym this afternoon, but my gym kit is in the car and I walked to work. D'oh!!!

Things I also learned.....I am still pants at running and was getting proper breathless. My face matched my haior for most of the session. Eating a signigicant amount of carbs during the day is not conducive to a good training session - next time eat minimal carbs during the day....get a knee support.....even if it's not painful at the time, a little twinge means tomorrow is going to be uncomfortable!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey you, I was rubbish at running when I first started, now I nail out 5 miles every morning and love it (plus I have a dodge ankle)...keep trucking xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It's a means to an end...I'm not especially fond of runing anyway - too much up top to make it much fun - but i need it to improve other things I do


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you sound like me lol.. just try to be consistent and do something/anything ..

I am sooo out of it at the mo, playing badminton tonight (first time in a month) will be sooooo sore tomorrow.. but will try to get back on the horse so to speak..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just had some instruction...more protein required....not sure about so many meals lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still here - back from holiday, which included the cold from hell......

Have been basically inactive for last two weeks, but went to Taekwondo last night and only managed 2/3rds of the session due to exertion headache - joy.

Injury count - twangy knee, tight calves, been ongoing for a few weeks now.

Working away this week, but after that, I'm good to go back at the gym etc....also visiting Lin this week for a motivation top up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Howdy Beklet! good to see you in here again...have a great day missis...and thanks for dropping into mine the other day, most kind...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I do pop in from time to time.....

A little bit excited.....should be off to the gym tomorrow to do a whole load of girly weights...ego to be left at the door...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Haven't seen you in a while Beklet, hope your keeping well!! 

Still pole dancing? X


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I've been on holiday and stuff

Not for a few weeks - membership ran out so said I'd go back when I get back from holiday - except now the price has gone up :sad:

Should be going back before Christmas but will ease back into it...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym. Trained legs. Light weight, high reps- something i've not done for 20 years pmsl!

Different foot placements and timings on the negatives....2 working sets per exercise weights dropped massively so little risk of injury...

Warmnup crosstrainer and dynamic stretches

Lying leg curl

SLDL

Leg extension

Hack squat

Leg press

Oh, except for the calf raises...1 set of 100 reps. Had to rest few times due to cramp...

Stretches

Was ok on the weight front it was the glute squeezing and holding reps that was the killer..was very happy to be back in the gym tho and a couple of strongmen, a pt and an ex colleague all said hello to me which was nice. Next gym session Tuesday, no idea what's in store for me......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

CLearly, despite me thinking all was Ok yesterday, it actually worked a treat as I can barely walk today....not helped by Bob randomly prodding me in the calf or thigh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right....

Have done just over a week of the new protocol.

Hardest bit for me is effectively halving the weights I used to use.....is difficult mentally, but needs must. I have to regain my strength and AVOID INJURY.

Plenty of warm up sets, working sets of 12 reps, once I can do all sets of 12, up the weight....2 weeks of current stuff then adding in a bit more next week, namely arms and a bit more delt work. Oh, and strict form, slow negatives, much squeezing of glutes etc etc.....ouch ouch ouch!

I'm determined not to force ahead on the weights, as that way lies injury...what is interesting as the big compound movements are nearer the end of the session, which actually suits me better, as there's less risk of injury, and ego lifting 

So that's 3 weight sessions and 2 90 min sessions of Taekwondo, which last week was brutal....the gym bug is coming back - as a little restless yesterday as it was a rest day....

Have to do a 3 week fitness plan for some work qualification thing - the goal I chose was to increase my distance over 12 minutes. What was interesting was when I did the first run, after the minute warm up, I jpgged the other 11 minutes without too much difficulty - the tkd has improved my fitness in some ways then  Only problem was, it was p1ss boring, even watching a film..I hate treadmills!!!

All said though, I am having a proper fat day today. I am well aware this is hormonal PMT bloat, but it doesn't make me feel better, neither does the spotty face :lol: Have sorted out my self sabotage issues but now I have to stop eating at work because I am bored and stressed and disengaged....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Start of third week - weights still up slightly on leg day, though my knee is really complaining now....

Pull day today, and my nemesis the t-bar row today. Should be interesting.

Yesterday at TKD, I had a go at breaking for the first time. Started on the white board and managed to break it - only Bob managed the green board - although it's not much harder than the white one, it was new and very difficult to break so we moved onto the red board - got it to slip but not to break. Next time.... (I think it was a confidence issue rather than a power issue). Saying that, i didn't even attempt the black board...

Apparently I will need to do breaking for future gradings (at a migher level than me - it's not something I need to worry about unduly for a good year or so, but it's nice to kick things in  )


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

T-bar row is your nemesis...interesting Bekerlettie cos that's one my fave ones to do...I don't like doing cable rows though...bleurrrrgh...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm very short - the t bar is at a horrible angle so I'm bent over too far and if I was a bloke I'd be singing soprano for weeks!! Eeek...off to gym now....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yess'di's workout...

Pull day - warm up on crosstrainer plus some dynamic stretches.

I forgot to do my warm up pullovers - oops!

All exercises are preceded by 2-3 warm up sets, showing only working sets;

Narrow grip pulldown 45kg x 12, 10

Narrow grip cable row 47kg 2x12

T-bar row 15kg 2x12

Dumbbell pullover 24kg 8, 9

Hyperextensions 10kg 2x12

Goal was to do sets of 12. Although I managed it on most of the exercises, on some, the last couple of reps were sloppy or heaved so weights to stay the same next week and to aim for 12-15 proper reps. Thought my arm was going to rip on the pullovers 

TKD tonight. Will be a killer no doubt - he's told us he's going to work pounds off us before Christmas so we can eat mince pies, then the same when we go back in Jan cos no doubt we'll have eaten all the chocs too :lol:

I've been going nearly 4 months and there's a tournament in Jan, a week after we get back. Do I, or do I leave it? I have no idea who I'd be up against - the other 2 girls in Bedford at my level and a similar weight won't be applying, the only other girl I know of who is a similar size to me is a 3rd Dan - no thanks!!! :scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh, and the t-bar...wasn't so awful but by then my grip is going, and my back was tight from moving furniture on Sun..... 

(I may not have mentioned that pulldowns, rows etc are all narrow grip, no thumbs mg: )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today's gym session - weights were up but not to the 12-rep target...had to happen, I can't just put weights up every single week, but it shows I'm almost back up to strength..

Did some crosstrainer and stretches and warm up sets of everything. Working sets as follows;

Cable flyes 5 plates 2x10

Dumbbell incline press 20kg x 10, 11

Hammer Strength incline press 35kx x 9, 10

Dumbbell lateral raise 10kg 2x8

Cable lateral raise 3 plates x 8,9

Weights will stay the same next week, and until I can get at least 12 reps

Also visited my mate who trimmed my hair, bleached the roots and applied silly dye. Pics may follow....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For the last few weeks I've been doing a freebie course through work, titled Exercise Studies. It's pretty basic, some of the stuff I don't necessarily agree with but it's not asking for my opinion....(and it was better than 'Diversity Awareness' and 'Personal Development' or whatever other bollocks was on offer.

The last part of it was to do a 3 week exercise plan and write a goal, and work to it.

Mine was to improve my distance over 12 minutes. There are other things to record - recovery, BMI *spits*, weight etc...

My results? After 3 weeks, recovery was the same (poor), weight was 2lbs up but I did run around 220 metres further. Woo.

Normal training shall resume on Monday. I'm in Lincoln this weekend, clogging up the town in my touristiness (and visiting friends)

Non-gym thing - I finally finished a dress that has been languishing for months due to zip traumas. I finally unpicked zip no.2 and hand sewed a zip instead. And added lace to the bottom of the dress. May wear it tomorrow, with fleecy leggings, a scarf, a thermal vest etc as it's technically a summer dress


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Now that's my type of dress! Loving the skull & crossbones!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Grrrr.

I have a cold. Again.

And today will be leg day.

Annoyed.

TKD last night was quite hard, I signed up for the tournament (I was somewhat talked into it), and Bob lied to me! He told me I'd be up against similar grades. Oh no. As a n00b yellow belt with 4 months' experience, in my weight class (hyperweight, natch the higherst weight class for women is 66kg + lol I'd have to cut a leg off to get down a category :lol: ) I will be up against another n00b and a 3rd dan who is half my age, and competed in the World Championships in Korea. Not scary, not scary at all. No. Erk. 

Anyway, this cold. About to go and work from home so I can dose myself up, drink soup then toddle off to the gym once I've actually eaten something. Am going to try to sweat this one out byt I have a stiff neck and sore ribs, probably from repeatedly being punched in the ribs and throat last night...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Grrrr.
> 
> I have a cold. Again.
> 
> ...


Oh sod! I posted and forgot to actually type what I wrote!!! was looking at it wondering where my words were and realised I hadn't written any yet...pft!

I don't half admire you doing all this stuff, I'd be cacking myself left right and centre....and sorry bou the cold, I'm on the end of one and it doesn't seem to want to go at all..really messing my training up totally...fook!

Take care missis...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Peed of. No training today. All set to go when I had a massive coughing fit, made my ear pop and go really sore and hurt some muscles near my ribs even more. Good opportunity to rest, I think. And have a hot bath. ****. Was getting back into the swing of things, don't really want interruptions like this with Christmas round the corner....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Feeling a bit better today. I must be, because I'm ranting on stupid threads again. Must stay out of Gen Con...... 

TKD tonight....should be fun... 

Also finished my last assignment for the sports thing - in the 3 weeks I noted down my training progress I went from obese to very obese - that worked then :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to TKD, 10 mins on cross trainer, 10 minutes of dumbbells to warm up before loads of sprint and kicking drills. Eurgh.

I almost curled a 20kg dumbbell just to prove a point...got it 2/3rds up lol  (it's a school gym, only goes up to 20kg)

Things to note. Decongestants are a wonderful thing but they dry your nose and throat up so when running, your throat is dry and it makes breathing difficult. It's also a stimulant so heart rate is raised even before you start...makes breathing difficult.. :lol:

Feel like crap but glad I went - hopefully it's sweated some of it out...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...you almost curled a 20kg dumbell? foooooking 'ell!!!! I can just about get a 16 up....well done....jealous...yes...100%...in fact I'm more of a 14kg person if I was honest...only done the 16kgs on a really good day....

Have a great day missis...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha 16 is about my limit too but i was trying to prove a point lol.......will not be beaten by a bloke......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well after a week off, I finally went to the gym today to train my damn legs!!!

The week off did me good cos I was really struggling last time and at least this time I increased the weights a little...

3 warm up sets for everything except calves, working sets as follows;

Lying leg curls 32kg 2x12

SLDL 50kg 2x12 (although my grip was giving out proper!)

Leg ext hold at top for 2 secs (yeh, was more like 1 and a bit) 55kg x 10, 12

Hack squat 60kg 2x12

Leg press 4 second negatives 130kg 2x12

Calf raises on hack squat machine 20kg x 100 (eventually )

Much stretching.

I need food for next week but the thought of navigating a supermarket less than a fortnight before Christmas makes me want to cry.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Okay...my mission, should I choose to accept it.....eat for a week, food limited to the standard government guidelines for the 'average' person.

*gulp*

There is method to this madness, I assure you, and luckily it will all be over by Christmas Day.

I am, however, slightly scared.

Off to the shop to buy bread.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice workout there but slightly going a bit eeek about the calf raises..100 of them...omg.....I really can barely walk after 3 sets of about 20 and not even on a heavy weight...beeeeeeg respect missis...and oh! yeah the carb thing...I seem to be eating little else except carbs at the moment, like a fecking steam train..bread, potatoes, more bread...sod and double sod...I'm blaming it on the cold....cough......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Noice workout there but slightly going a bit eeek about the calf raises..100 of them...omg.....I really can barely walk after 3 sets of about 20 and not even on a heavy weight...beeeeeeg respect missis...and oh! yeah the carb thing...I seem to be eating little else except carbs at the moment, like a fecking steam train..bread, potatoes, more bread...sod and double sod...I'm blaming it on the cold....cough......


Yes, the calf raises are a far cry from my old 3 sets of stupid heavy weight 

It's scary, I went out and bought bread...and fruit tea...and apples. The whole thing is bloody terrifying. Determined to do it though just to prove the govt guidelines are wrong.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well. Day 1 of the 'Government Approved/Eatwell/Stupid' diet went like this.....

Ate breakfast of 2 freid egg sandwich and an apple. Was very dry and a bit stodgy. Forced the apple down. Went to work. Was hungry after an hour. Fidgeted for a bit. Gave in and went to do my weekly shop. Wanted to punch some woman for standing in front of the 'healthy' lasagne, later wanted to kick to death someone in the biscuit aisle who coughed funny. Was someowhat confused to note the 340g pack of chicken I had bought was a) breasts, skinless,and B) supposed to last a week, not one meal. Almost died of shame at the checkout with my trolley full of carbs and the 'Healthy Choice' Lasagne. Made my jacket spud at work, added cottage cheese. Was unamused to find 100g of cottage cheese is about two mouthfuls....also had salad. Was difficult to eat as so dry. An hour later, someone asked me if my lunche had filled me up. Snarled at them that I was starving..fidgeted for a bit, drank 2 cups of fruit tea then gave up, went to the car and got my banana and nuts for afternoon snack. Got home about 4pm and was famished again so prepared an oh so tasty piddling bit of chicken, some brown rice and veg. I actually enjoyed this because a) I was starving, and it had meat in it, and B) the chicken was liberally doused in fajita seasoning so it at least tasted of something. Off to taekwondo, was flagging plenty when it came to the cardio aspects, but I survived. Walked round Sainsbury's afterwards while Bob bought beer and yummy things, I was standing in the snack aisle looking confused, and trying to find 'diet' crisps....mission accomplished went home, to a MASSIVE mug of tea and a packet of rice crackers. Was still peckish when I went to bed.

I hate being hungry.

And those stats? 1487 kcal (is that ALL??? No wonder I was hungry), 44g fat, 228g carbs ( :scared: ), 67g protein. THat's 58% carbs, 25% fat and 17% protein, basically a perfect Government Approved Day. Ugh.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And how did this affect my workout? A little, I think. I put most of the weights up, but didn't quite get reps. I was fine for first 5 or 6, but was blowing out of my ar5e by no. 8...I felt a bit queasy and lightheaded....

Warmup, stretches, warm up sets blah blah blah. Weight change in brackets.

Light pullovers, warm up sets 12kg 2x10 (just because I remembered them this time)

Narrow grip lat pulldowns 47kg 2x10 (+2.5kg)

Narrow grip seated row 52kg x 12, 10 (+5kg)

T bar row 20kg x 10, 12 (+5kg)

Dumbbell pullover 24kg x 11, 12 (no change)

Hypers 15kg 2x12 (+5kg)

Actually, looking at that, my reps weren't too far off....

Have eaten dinner of stir fry prawns with rice noodles and veg....about a third of the veg I'd normally have, I may add. Looking forward to snack time already....

Works Christmas do tomorrow - it's at an all you can eat world buffet type place. That's assuming I can be bothered to go....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening beklet...I'm so with you at the moment...today I had my fat measured and apparently I'm 24% fat and I should be about16-18...I was foooking mortified....got a list of things to eat that is about 2.5 centimetres long. Marvellous...

We should rendevous at diet o clock next Wednesday...sigh...never before has 2 stone been so hard fought for and failed, again and again and again.....mebbe this time I'll make it...lololol.....

24kg pullover...holeeee sheeeeeet missis! I think I'm starting to hero worship you....flol.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Evening beklet...I'm so with you at the moment...today I had my fat measured and apparently I'm 24% fat and I should be about16-18...I was foooking mortified....got a list of things to eat that is about 2.5 centimetres long. Marvellous...
> 
> We should rendevous at diet o clock next Wednesday...sigh...never before has 2 stone been so hard fought for and failed, again and again and again.....mebbe this time I'll make it...lololol.....
> 
> 24kg pullover...holeeee sheeeeeet missis! I think I'm starting to hero worship you....flol.....


24% fat? I've never had 24% fat..oh wait, it was 28% once - I think I was anorexic though - I'm about 35% atm..with a fatty bum bum BMI of 35 - I can't even pretend it's all muscle with that amount of padding 

I can feel the muscle coming back though - my biceps are actually there when I tense them, instead of me having to dig around in the flab to find them 

Have just done all the present wrapping. Want to make a pretty dress but dunno what fabric to use and I'm tired.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday, I spent most of the evening whining I was hungry.

This morning I had my egg sarnie, then went to a works meeting THEN a leaving/Christmas do at an all you can eat world buffet. I didn't go mad, I had some roast turkey, some chicken, lamb and fish, with melon, pineapple and a couple of marshmallows for pudding 

I am now actually full :lol:

I also went to the market and bought some obnoxious satin which will be used as lining fabric for something plain and black, and some nice patchworky grey and black stuff to make a pretty dress or summat....

TKD tonight - pattern practice, from what I understand.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmmm. Diet report. After actually eating a wodge of protein at lunchtime, AND doing TKD, patterns and sparring...I'm still not actually hungry. A little peckish, so I have a handful of nuts and raisins to go with a cuppa before bed.

Back to it tomorrow, including lasagne for lunch..then gym.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Diet report. High carb, low fat diets are sh1t and make me feel like crap. Won't be doing that again. Has been nice eating real food.

Thing i have learned. No matter whether i'm eating low carb, paleo, whatever, i eat too much. Of everything.

Thing to concentrate on post christmas is EATING WHEN I'M HUNGRY yes it sounds simple when put like that but i'm terrible for eating when bored..

Would like to go to gym but that wont happen for a couple more days


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Diet report. High carb, low fat diets are sh1t and make me feel like crap. Won't be doing that again. Has been nice eating real food.
> 
> Thing i have learned. No matter whether i'm eating low carb, paleo, whatever, i eat too much. Of everything.
> 
> ...


Have u tried skipping breakfast drinking just coffee and having a big filling lunch and a big filling dinner?

That's kinda a rough version of what I do and I'm a terrible snacker and eater. It's took me a lot of trial and error but it works , for me at least.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It's one thing i'm looking at..i tend to be starving if i eat breakfast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> It's one thing i'm looking at..i tend to be starving if i eat breakfast


Me too lol, I tried to eat like a BBer the other day, was starving by midday ended up eating 1000 odd more calories than I would of.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Have jist had an enjoyable couple.of hours plodding round Aberdeen town centre... not too busy, got couple of bits i wantwd and some amazing customer service from lush. Tomorrow, we are hacing a pikey brekky of pot noodles. .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I like pot noodles, lol.

Just popping in to wish you a merry christmas... have fun


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Me too lol, I tried to eat like a BBer the other day, was starving by midday ended up eating 1000 odd more calories than I would of.


I hate being hungry!!

Merry Christmas to you too.....it's a curry one for me lol....after some eggs....dont want a carb crash while driving!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday to meeeeeee

39. Christ, when didi that happen?

In a nightclub drinking jd and trying to steal choc orange while listening to the cult. Awesome


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday  :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy birthday beklet! Whoop whoop......and warmest, possibly boiling wishes for the new year too....xxxxxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas/Yule/Excuse to be sociable and stuff your face with food and drink 

Mine was pretty good - got some awesome pressies and far too much chocolate....have bought some books with my book tokens, one of which is 'Fat CHance' By Dr Lustig. All about how rubbish sugar is, however, having read Taubes, and watched Fat HEad etc, this seems to go into more detail of how ALL the hormones in our bodies work, not just insulin and leptin. I'm only a few pages in but it's fascinating. Seems Waterstones in MK has nowt from my wish list, but has an ever increasing 'paleo' type selection of books 

Not sure what to do tonight. Have been invited to a couple of parties, and also the club. Ooh decisions...

I'm the only person in the office today, so it's quiet up here. Gonna attempt the gym later, as I've not been for a while....

Do I have any new year resolutions? Erm sort of.

One is to chop up whatever goals I have into manageable chunks, so I actually get some sense of achievement which will continue to motivate me. And I'm not going to listen to people who nag me and tell me what I'm doing wrong.

Last few weeks etc have taught me many things.

I am not ever, ever, ever going to follow the govt approved low fat high carb diet. Ever. It's inhumane and depressing and frankly, pretty awful.

I don't really have much wrong with me. Obviously, I have SOMETHING wrong with me because I am fat, something that makes me fat, but I am not diabetic, I am healthy, and from all my self experimentation, I can be pretty sure whatever it is can be cured by cutting down on sugary/starchy stuff.

My main problem is that I eat when I am bored. Usually at work, or of an evening when I get the munchies. If I'm busy, I'm happy and don't eat. Over Christmas, we stayed with a friend, so only had the food in her fridge to eat, generally. I deliberately didn't buy snacks and stuff. We ate 3 meals a day, and if I got hungry in between (I mean PROPER hungry), I had a piece of cheese and some fruit. And I felt good, not too tired or bleurgh, although I felt a little sluggish from the massive amount of potatoes.

So, my first goal this week is to try to eat when I'm hungry. I know it's some claptrap usually spouted by advocates of Weight Watchers and the like but in this case, it means not sitting at my desk supplementing my tea intake with an endless procession of snacks. I've managed it this morning, and I'm just starting to feel a bit peckish.... 

The monthly goal is to be consistent at the gym - go 3 times a week, every week. TKD starts again next week and I have a tournament to compete in which is terrifying, but it's all an aid to build confidence.

And of course, I will not listen to body fascists. I am well aware that on a bodybuilding board, there are plenty who are massively disprespectful to fat people, and are just convinced they (we?) are gluttonous slobs who deserve no sympathy and should just STOP EATING. I can't be bothered to go into the scientific explanations of why those whole assumptions are wrong, and that people are fat because they are tired and inactive, not tired and inactive because they are fat, because some people need to believe they are somehow superior because they have 'willpower' or like to suffer, just because they have a better hormonal profile, and nothing anyone says will make a damn bit of difference.

I'm not some kind of fat activist who thinks 'big is beautiful' because being massively fat isn't, nor is it much fun to live with, I would imagine, but I am not unhealthy, and I'm reasonably fit and strong for my size - I'm sick to death of apologising for not fitting someone elses expectations of what I 'should' be.

I'm ranting again...... :lol:

What IS bothering me though, is that my love handles have grown so it looks like I have square hips. That is not acceptable and has to go


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with all this Bek ! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

wow what a post..

sounds like you're getting a better handle on things.

have a great new year


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with all this Bek ! :thumb:





Rykard said:


> wow what a post..
> 
> sounds like you're getting a better handle on things.
> 
> have a great new year


Cheers chaps..yes I am back in rant mode, mainly because I am sick of the 'Fat Fascists' and also because I am thoroughly fed up of being told what do do. By anyone. I will eat what *I* think is healthy, wear what *I* like and not what some pointless overpaid sycophant tells me I 'should' wear and I will NOT apologise for what I am and what I do.

I am somewhat sick of the judgemental attitude of a lot of people (IRL too lol) and can't be doing with it anymore...

That said, there is (another) diet experiment on the horizon, which came about after a chat I had with Bob earlier. While reading my book, I was making some comments about how it is only belly fat that is an indicator of disease - subcutaneous fat is not at all bad for you (so I'm ld to believe). Strangely, it is my growing belly (and handles) that bother me most so Bob suggested I do what my mate did just before his wedding, to get shot of his belly (it worked - he went from beer belly to flat belly and lost around 6")

Large coffee for breakfast, smallish lunch of fat and protein, Big dinner.

Bob also wants me to try another experiment....he claims you cannot overeat fat without sugar. I reckon you can, so he's set me a challenge - to eat nothing but cheese for a day - 2000kcal worth.That's 500g of mature cheddar, but I'm allowed 2 or 3 different types of cheese. Will do this in a few weeks, for sh1ts and giggles....

Anyhow, gym doesn't appear to be open today, so I am sorting out my clothes so I only have stuff I wear and that fits in the bedroom - the rest will be chucked or put in the loft. May also make something later, while I have the momentum.

Expect more rants.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Love handles getting bigger?....sigh...are you actually me? I keep grabbing mine and they are bigger than they were before xmas that is for sure and eeking out over my jeans which by the way are quite tight now too.....gonna be super strict with the carb intake during Jan as I feel like a slug....bread, potatoes, pies!!!! my love of pies knows no bounds..hahaha....

will find it interesting to see how your experiment with the belly flab goes as I am the not so proud owner of some of that too....fook!....as the song goes....Where do I begin......hahaha...cough....it's an old song...and I only know that one line...it seems appropriate....

Happy new year Bekerlerrrrrt...xxxonwards and upwards right? or...or..downwards in our case...fingers crossed...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

You sure can overeat fat without sugar... done it myself in my lean bulk straight keto (no refeed) diet... total frigging disaster for me, fat appeared everywhere! Eating nothing but cheese though... eek!!! :surrender:

I do like cheese, but not that much!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

dtlv said:


> You sure can overeat fat without sugar... done it myself in my lean bulk straight keto (no refeed) diet... total frigging disaster for me, fat appeared everywhere! *Eating nothing but cheese though... eek!!! * :surrender:
> 
> I do like cheese, but not that much!


Yes I thought that is a bit brave !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Yes I thought that is a bit brave !


It's only for a day lol...and it's to prove a point.....

I vote Cambozola, Port Salut and Lancashire......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah Port Salut is nice ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Okayyy...should be back to the gym today, if it's open. No Taekwondo till next week, so although I'm starting on a Weds instead of a Sat, should still get all 3 sessions in this week. Will be legs, I think. Hopefully the gym will be full of newbie cardio bunnies staying away from the leg stuff :lol:

Day 1 of new experiment. Had an evil coffee this morning, just had a mug of tea. Feeling OK but starting to get slightly hungry now. In all honesty, even if I DO eat breakfast (which is usually a 3 egg cheese omelette so hardly insubstantial), I'm starving by 11, so I can see myself getting used to this quite quickly...

In quite a chirpy and productive mood - managed to make most of a blouse yesterday evening, and will finish that today...

My goals this year are to get over my sugar addiction, be consistent with training (all types of training) and make more 'everyday' clothes


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Okay, so I got to the gym today - this was due to being a girl and cramps that normally cause grimness and pain in my lower back and stomach also decided to add my thighs and hips into the mix, so I couldn't straighten my legs, making yesterday a write off. Grrr.

Legs today, 2 weeks since I last trained (at least) - weights went up slightly, though reps slightly down..I expect to be able to do full reps with slightly higher weight next week.....

Warm uppy stuff plus 2-3 warm up sets per exercise blah de blah

Working sets;

Lying leg curl

34.5kg x 10, 12 - seems whatever weird bit of my knee I pulled had been cured - yay! 

SLDL

60kg x 10, 5+6 (this was my grip giving out lol)

Leg ext, hold at top

60kg x 11, 10

Hack Squat, feet out

70kg 2x12 - not so easy when wearing normal trainers and no socks cos my feet kept sliding around!!! :lol:

Leg press slow negatives

140kg 2x12 - thought I was going to crap my pants lol

Day 2 of feeding protocol - seems I can't face any food or drink immediately on getting up, will have to wait an hour or so. Going well so far, managing not to snack at work.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

blimey bekerlet...you knock out some fab weights....noice one...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> blimey bekerlet...you knock out some fab weights....noice one...x


One day...  I'm a long way off yet.

Sooo...12stone 5lbs. :scared: Not quite at my all time heaviest, but a plate of cakes will sort that out 

Need to be turning some of that into muscle.

My Polenastics instructor wants me to go back, so she can kick my butt, except the only day I can do is the day she doesn't teach 

Slept well last night, have been dreaming 3 nights in a row. Managed some coffee this morning but starting to get a little hungry - my belly is rumbling! Seems prawns are not especially filling, even when you eat most of the bag  Will write this letter then sort lunch. 11am is a perfectly reasonable time to eat a nice hot curry :lol:

Due to faffage, I'm going for the full on gym week so it's pull day today, and for the first time, there will be biceps work included. At least, I think it's pull day....

On the non gym front, my sewing machine hates me. After having to cut chunks out of the posh drapey sleeves of my blouse due to the fact I do indeed have fatceps (you'd think, for a pattern line specially designed for women of more 'generous proportions' they would also scale up the arms to bigger than pipe cleaner size  - seriously, on 'normal ' patterns I end up with a size 16 dress and size 20 sleeves.. :laugh: ), I started on the buttonholes and my sewing machine had a fit! Have a couple of suggestions to sort it but to hide the total abortion of a buttonhole I can't rip out, it may become a man's blouse


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

God I hate sewing. It takes me about a month to put a button on and I really wind myself up into a massive temper just doing it...derrrp...on the subject of food, I've had me breakfast, me second breakfast and me snack just now and I'm already wanting to chew my own toenails...it's gonna take a few days to settle in after all the munching i've been doing over xmas...drat!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Takes me ages to get round to sewring buttons back on ... but needless to say as a bloke that's as far as sewing goes for me!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Takes me ages to get round to sewring buttons back on ... but needless to say as a bloke that's as far as sewing goes for me!


Greshie, lol at you! that is about all I do aswell..I really loathe it...bleurrrrrgggggh....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Takes me ages to get round to sewring buttons back on ... but needless to say as a bloke that's as far as sewing goes for me!


Check out Male Pattern Boldness 

I hate doing mending - that's not sewing, it's boring lol I only want to do 'fun' stuff :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good session today.

Warm uppy stuff blah...

Working sets;

Narrow grip lat pulldowns 49.5kg x 10, 9 (second set of this was HARD!!!) Up 2.5kg

Narrow grip cable row 57kg x 12, 10 (again, lost it totally on second set :sad: ) Up 5kg

T-bar row 22.5kg x 10, 12 (sweaty hands lost grip on first set lol) Up 2.5kg

Dumbbell pullovers 26kg x 10, 9 (ouchy ouchy ouchy!!!) Up 2kg

Hyperextensions 20kg 2x12  Up 5kg - plates only go up to 25kg so not sure what to do after that...

All weights up , reps not quite there but not bad for a fortnight off :lol:

In sewing machine news, someone online suggested changing stitch length, which worked a treat - 6 of the 8 buttonholes are decent, only 2 are iffy and I'm sure I can hide it with a belt or summat :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Back to Taekwondo today.

Something I'm going to have to start doing - HIIT. My stamina when running it pitiful

Eurgh.

Otherwise, was a good session. For once I ended up sparring against blokes, so it was a different sort of challenge all round


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

In an inexplicably bad mood today - dunno why but trained chest and just didn't have anything in the tank. Came home, shouted at Bob then dropped a glass which wound me up even more... 

No, it's not PMT... 

Wanted to cut out some fabric today but so clumsy, I can't be trusted with blades or dressmaking shears....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For what it's worth....

Warm ups blah blah

Cable flyes 5 plates 2x12 - no weight increase but made reps 

Had a wander and a wobbler cos I was supposed to do incline db bench but all adjustable benches were taken...then was gonna do incline HS press...and that was taken, or seated shoulder press.....everything taken :cursing:

FINALLY the HS incline press came free - 35kg 2x12, again no weight increase, but I made reps.....JUST. Christ, that hurt! I did realise belatedly that what with crappy timings etc I've not trained chest etc for a month. Ah.

Then to incline bench - 20kg x 9, 8. Rubbish. Just had nothing in the tank at all. Even the warm up set of tricep pressdowns nearly finished me off :scared: TKD tomorrow then will train delts and arms Thurs. Works out well cos then it means I'm back to legs on a Sat. Will divide up so I'm doing back and arms, then chest and delts, I think.

Meanwhile......my new sewing book arrived and I want to make pretty things. Even though I'm not a 'pretty things' sort of person 

Would like to make this little ensemble in a different shade of green


__
https://flic.kr/p/7609970670

And this, maybe in red


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems to me there is a very retro feel to both those little numbers!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Seems to me there is a very retro feel to both those little numbers!


Yup - everything in the book has a very 50s theme to it - though I'm quite getting into the 40s thing too - though not in typical 40s colours - brown, beige, navy blue and army green really don't suit me lol I'd be more grey, bottle green and blood red 

Something I was pondering last night. With everything I've read and learned about food, for those of you that do a lot of research into stuff also, does it sometimes feel like you wish you didn't know? As in knowing what you know has taken the enjoyment out of some things?

Sometimes, I watch programmes on the TV (last night's Supersize v Superskinny is a case in point) and I start shouting at the TV when someone goes on about arterycloggingsaturatedfats and hearthealthywholegrains 

With all the horror stories about nasty toxins and evil belly busting proteins in wheat etc (as well as the insulin spikes which I've tested myself for) I now rarely eat bread, and when I do, I just obsess about how bad it is for me. I have a breadmaker at home, and I used to make lovely spelt and wholemeal bread that was so much nicer than shop bought stuff, and I feel sad that I can no longer enjoy it (even though it's not going to do me any favours).

THIS is why I avoid diets - I get obsessive, but I can't stop reading food books! Now on Fat Chance by Dr Lustig. Argh!!! Is it just me? @dtlv I'm looking at you in particular....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

(random thought for the day) I quite like women dressed in 40/50s clothes, see them at things like victory show , they always seem classy and look great .. not like the chavs these days


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Yup - everything in the book has a very 50s theme to it - though I'm quite getting into the 40s thing too - though not in typical 40s colours - brown, beige, navy blue and army green really don't suit me lol I'd be more grey, bottle green and blood red
> 
> Something I was pondering last night. With everything I've read and learned about food, for those of you that do a lot of research into stuff also, does it sometimes feel like you wish you didn't know? As in knowing what you know has taken the enjoyment out of some things?
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah I know what you mean. At times in the past I've been too hung up on things - too worried about the precise amount of sugar, saturated or trans or omega 6 fats, concerned as to whether I'm getting a decent potassium/sodium ratio etc... then there's the tv (and internet 'expert' world), which has been the cause of very near extreme violence many many times!

Am a lot more relaxed about it all now I think, because in obsessing over one small thing it's easy to lose sight of context. I also feel that although nutritional science has evolved hugely in the last three decades, there is still a massive amount not fully understood, and I try and hold on to that and remind myself that there isn't just a lot that I don't know, but that some of what I think I know may well be shown to be inaccurate later on. On the flip side of that I get very annoyed with experts who speak in absolute terms, because there is never the same degree of certainty in the evidence - is always someone trying to sell you something, even if just an idea and not a product.

The situation I'm in now is that my diet is pants basically - it's calorie controlled well enough (I never overeat, just not built with an appetite to do that), but it's nutritionally pretty weak with too little healthy stuff and too much junk, and for me the difference in how I feel is noticeable. I am in the process of changing things up, but am not being a diet nazi... and the change isn't because I'm paranoid about illness or a need to lose fat and fear that I'm gonna drop dead, it's more about bringing back some vitality.

But yes anyway, next time someone either tells me humans are designed either to be vegan or to live only on ketogenic diets I might punch them


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Rykard said:


> (random thought for the day) I quite like women dressed in 40/50s clothes, see them at things like victory show , they always seem classy and look great .. not like the chavs these days


I like to see everybody dressed reasonably smartly ... so many peeps just dress like sloppy frumps ....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Haha, yeah I know what you mean. At times in the past I've been too hung up on things - too worried about the precise amount of sugar, saturated or trans or omega 6 fats, concerned as to whether I'm getting a decent potassium/sodium ratio etc... then there's the tv (and internet 'expert' world), which has been the cause of very near extreme violence many many times!
> 
> Am a lot more relaxed about it all now I think, because in obsessing over one small thing it's easy to lose sight of context. I also feel that although nutritional science has evolved hugely in the last three decades, there is still a massive amount not fully understood, and I try and hold on to that and remind myself that there isn't just a lot that I don't know, but that some of what I think I know may well be shown to be inaccurate later on. On the flip side of that I get very annoyed with experts who speak in absolute terms, because there is never the same degree of certainty in the evidence - is always someone trying to sell you something, even if just an idea and not a product.
> 
> ...





Greshie said:


> I like to see everybody dressed reasonably smartly ... so many peeps just dress like sloppy frumps ....


Ah, not just me then! I understand all the stuff about paleo, and to me it does make sense, though I also think there's nothing wrong with dairy (hey I am a Northern European after all!) or potatoes..... 

It just gets a bit too much. It's bad when you just want to be able to go to the shop at lunchtime, pick up a sarnie, bag of crisps and a choccy bar without panicking about it! NOT helped by the countless people who think I should eat this, that but not the other....Am thoroughly fed up of the whole thing. Before I started worrying about my flab and what I ate I was a decent size....... 

Greshie - Oh dear, I am one of those sloppy frumps I just can't be bothered at work!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I love the 50s style suits and I wear them to work, pencil skirts with close fit jackets with really great pleats and buttons and stuff. I'm the only one who wears them as our office is relaxed style dress but I love my suits sooooooooooooooooooo much I put 'em on except for Fridays...have to say it doesn't make sliding down the bannisters very easy, and getting in and out of my car can be a tradgedy in itself but hey...I am slave to my love of suits...outside of work I look like hell and it's slovely jeans and t-shirts, (the ones with big bulgy bits in them)...cough...all the way..hahahah

I think being able to sew is a great gift...I hate it and avoid at all costs but have great respect for people who can do it.....

and...oh..on the bread front, I make my own cos I hate the gloopy taste of the shop bought ones...but at the moment I'm trying to cut down cos I love bread and could happily scoff a whole loaf without battting an eyelid...especially if there are chips and tomato sauce in the picture somewhere...hahaha....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I eat very little bread now, but have been pursuaded into having a slice of Burgen bread with my scrambled eggs mid morning ...

Also used to make my own, but ended up throwing half the loaf out or making bread and butter/ bread pudding .... which would also last forever !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, had a little wobbler yesterday regarding the above. I don't get it. I look OK in the mirror (belly notwithstanding), despite being a bit chunky but it's in photos and other mirrors it all looks wrong! 

As such, I have decided to ban all mention of what *I* 'should' be eating or not. Feel free to put in some decent food pics in here and tell me about the massive bag of Haribo you just scoffed - I even bought yoghurts yesterday. The only time I've worried about what I eat, I got fatter. Meh.

In other news...I may be getting a new kitty today - courtesy of my ex who is a sucker for a sob story and put my name forward....

Said kitty is 7 months old, lives indoors, and apparently looks just like my cat.....except she is affectionate :lol:

Seems the owner isn't allowed to have pets in his flat, and the landlord/letting agent/nosey parker saw said cat sitting in the window and now he risks losing his flat. He is somewhat gutted. He also has a dog but that stays with his mum during the day so they don't know about that...yet.

I'm off to see her later to see if she likes me, and if so, will do the formal kitty meeting on Sat (when I'm in all day and can supervise....)

Been thinking about getting another cat for a while, although my cat isn't overly keen on other cats, she gets lonely on her own, she's 10 now and getsd proper needy when we are away all day. When we had the kitten, she seemed a bit more sociable and playful, instead of just sleeping all day


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym session today was...blah.Trained arms though, for the first time in forever....

Oh but first, TKD yesterday. I felt like crap....after the 'warm up' (10 mins of running, side to side etc etc) it went like this....

Do a pattern (kata, in karate aka 'set of particular moves in a set order' )

Technical drill - do a particular type of kick, 1 then 2 up to five times on each leg (I have no balance you can imagine how easy I found this :no: )

5 each of pressups, star jumps and squat thrusts 

Repeat x 9

Then some pad work - a certain type of kick x 20 on each leg. We did 2 types of kick.

Stretch.

Yes, it was hard...

Today, after all the usual stuff...some reps were up, some were not. Shoulders are not my strong point, I must say...

Working sets;

Dumbbell shoulder press 14kg 2x12 - no previous weight to compare but barely made the second set (but I did, so hurrah!!)

Reverse pec dec 33kg x 12, 9 - ahem. Oops.

Dumbbell lateral raise 10kg x 10,10 - reps up slightly but still pitiful. Only making the allowance cos it's been a month since I trained them - if I'm still this bad next week, it's time to change exercises....)

Cable lateral raise - 3 plates 2x8 - WORSE than last time. Ugh.

Skullcrushers (with barbell) 25kg 2x10 - not bad, but my elbow now hates me 

Pressdown/ez cable curl superset - 8 plates/6 plates 2x12 

Dumbbell hammer curls 14kg 2x10 - OK for a first attempt (in ages)

So, as I said, a mixed bag. But aside from cable raises, nothing is getting worse.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one there Beklet. I find doing delts quite hard as my upper body is quite weak, but I do 'em cos I am lusting for a really good pair of boulder shoulders....take care missis..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And today, I will be submitting my entry for 'spot the loon' .....just done some.of that crossfit shiz and now it's time to train legs......this may not end well


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> And today, I will be submitting my entry for 'spot the loon' .....just done some.of that crossfit shiz and now it's time to train legs......this may not end well


Omg! You just did cross fit AAND you r off to do legs? Oh lawwwwwwwd......I'm calling 911 cos I think you will need an help getting home...in fact......I'll get the train up right now and charge over with a stretcher.....lolol.....my brave gurrrrrl.....I'm in bed having coffee and may actually move in the next half hour.....lol....day orrrf today from training.....have a good in beklet. X


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right, I'm now fighting @Flubs for title of 'Nutter of the Week' 

Been an eventful one and it's not even bloody lunchtime :cursing:

Up at sparrows fart to get to the park for 7.30. AM. In the MORNING. On a SATURDAY. Ugh. My car out of petrol, so I took Bob's. We'll get back to that later..... 

Few of us there, 8 I think, and as there is no equipment yet (the gym is opening in Feb), we were doing a variation on Cindy - basically 5 pullups (or row thingies for us weeds), 10 pressups, 15 squats....after 5 rounds, a jog to the banstand and back, and another 5 rounds etc.....

After warmup etc, managed 2 lots of 5 rounds plus 2 jogs and was just finishing round 11 when the 20 mins were up.... 

Got a baked egg wrapped in bacon afterwards, then thought I may as well go to the gym....

To train legs. :blink:

Last week I said I fully expected to do higher weights same or more reps? Well, I tried......

Went like this for working sets;

Lying leg curls (you really didn't think I'd be doing a warm up on crosstrainer did you? ) 37kg 2x10 (up2.5kg)

SLDL 65 kg x 10, 5 (oops not so good - up 5kg)

Leg ext - 62.5kg x12, 10  (up 2.5kg)

Hack Squat - 75kg 2x12  (up 5kg)

Leg press - 150kg 2x12  (up 10kg)

So, off I toddled home.....half a mile from home I get pulled over by the law.....seems the tint in Bob's gangstamobile is a bit dark. Too dark. (the previous owner did it, not us lol) Choice was £120 fine plus impounded car plus new MOT OR take the tint off. Bob was on his way back from work and took it off there and then. Oops. Never been pulled over before, was.......pants. Luckily it was a nice copper, and all the insurance etc was OK (bet that was a first for him in Bedford!!!!  )

Bob sulking cos he said I should have taken my car (the one with no petrol, and there was no garage on the way to the park ) but previous owner (my ex) is SO apologetic, I think he should pay for takeaway tonight (and fit my car stereo) :lol:

New kitty settling in well, though Angel still being mardy.....today's job is kitten-proofing the bedroom :scared:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

my day seems pretty tame in comparison


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Rykard said:


> my day seems pretty tame in comparison


Tame is good lol..being tugged by the plod 500 yards from home is so not cool :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Tame is good lol..being tugged by the plod 500 yards from home is so not cool :lol:


mmmm i dont mind getting tugged anywhere to be honest pmsl ...

Oh you didnt mean it like that lol...

how are ya anyway not been in here for a while


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Tame is good lol..being tugged by the plod 500 yards from home is so not cool :lol:


I know what you mean - Christmas day went to the gym in my old slow tractor like Discovery 2, cam e home on jumped in the newer rocketship like Discovery 3 and then got followed fro 3 miles by plod... I was soooo nervous...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> my day seems pretty tame in comparison


yeah, mine too..I can hardly believe such a turnaround of days for the Bexter and me....goooo us!! lol...all I can say is....in tune of course...

Welcome to my worrrrrrllllllddddd....hee hee...golden oldies R us there with that one...

Nice on Bex..very eventful day for you, well done! good luck with the kitty room...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> mmmm i dont mind getting tugged anywhere to be honest pmsl ...
> 
> Oh you didnt mean it like that lol...
> 
> how are ya anyway not been in here for a while


I'm good...except my legs are SOOOOO SORE!!!! :lol:

Serves me right. Actually, so is my back. Training tomorrow. Eek.

Room is getting more kitty proof, too tired to finish it tonight.

Observation of the day - I have a stupid amount of perfume. Ridiculous


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My legs and back are KILLING me!!!

DOMS from hell lol TKD is going to be brutal this evening...I'm quite scared!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Felt rotten for first half hour then we did some sparring which was ok. Learned some tournament protocol then did my competition pattern ad nauseum. ...was very hard work and got very frustrated with the warm up that I thought was going to kill me!!!!

Need to do some serious hiit to get my cv fitness up...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Bekerlatte...see what I did there? I verrrreeeee cleverly managed to add it the name of a coffee, hidden cunningly within your name..oh yeah, I'm good, I'm good....cough...

Hey you! your TKD training sounds fab...I did it for about 6 months agerrrrrrrs ago and to be honest I couldn't hack it at all, couldn't remember the feckin' moves, went right instead of left etc..hahahah..foooking useless...and this is the reason I do so many different stuff cos I'm on the whole sh!t at most of it..hahahaha....but ya know, it's a laugh right?

hope you're not too achey today, have a good 'un and stay warm..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Morning Bekerlatte...see what I did there? I verrrreeeee cleverly managed to add it the name of a coffee, hidden cunningly within your name..oh yeah, I'm good, I'm good....cough...
> 
> Hey you! your TKD training sounds fab...I did it for about 6 months agerrrrrrrs ago and to be honest I couldn't hack it at all, couldn't remember the feckin' moves, went right instead of left etc..hahahah..foooking useless...and this is the reason I do so many different stuff cos I'm on the whole sh!t at most of it..hahahaha....but ya know, it's a laugh right?
> 
> hope you're not too achey today, have a good 'un and stay warm..


Less achey than yesterday, and today is Back Day. Joy.

I'm not too bad so far, but then only being going 5 months lol :lol:

It's the running I can't get my head round. I. Just. Can't. Run. Even when I 'ran' regularly with my mate, I just couldn't get any faster - the only improvements I made were less walk breaks :laugh: I just don't think I'm built for it.....

Sort of dreading today's workout as I'm getting to the stage where weight progression isn't happening. When that happens, it's time to change routine...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Back day! It went OK, will stay at same weight next week though cos it's getting proper 'ard and I can't get me reps!! 

Warm uppy stuff including light pullovers 14kg...

Working sets;

Narrow grip pulldowns 54kg x 10, 8 (up 4.5kg)

T-bar row (cable machines in use) 25kg x 8, 10 (up 5kg)

Cable row narrow grip 61kg x 9, 8 (up 4kg)

Dumbbell pullover 26kg 2x12 (no change but made reps  )

Hypers 25kg 2x 10 (up 5kg)

I really don't like that t-bar row - puts a lot of pressure on my lowr back - don't think I'll be able to add too much more weight to this.... :sad:

Signed a petition for the gym...they want to extend the gym (they already own the land it just means less parking) so there's a PT room, with ladders, bags and other stuff, and another room which will house boxing stuff - bags etc plus proper powerlifting stuff - deadlift platform, heavy duty bench and racks etc (might ask for a monolift  )....

Council says no, cos it might take trade away from the town centre - WTF? What trade? The gym is on an industrial estate!!! The council of course mean trade from THEIR gyms, which, incidentally, they've just sold off to a private company. Bear in mind that no other gym in town, let alone the council ones have these facilities, apart from the strength and conditioning gym at the Uni, and you have to be a student to use it....

I smell a plague-infested rat :cursing:

I was going to take a picture, to see if anyone can spot some muscle hiding under the flab but the gym lights were so grim and unforgiving, I sacked that idea off - they make me look as if I have cellulite on my CALVES FFS!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterdays 'Oh sheeeeeeeet' moment;

At Taekwondo, and we're learning our competition patterns for the tournament on Sunday. I think I've got mine pretty much nailed. Technique slightly off but hey I've been training less than 6 months.... 

We have the bum-clenching joy of having a 'practice' where we are up in front of the class, in small groups, doing said pattern. Yo add trauma to trauma, I end up at the end of the hall where all the highest grades are (2nd and 3rd Degree black belts) AND facing the mirror. Erk. :blink:

After this torture, I go back and sit with Bob who tells me I forgot to breathe...apparently with each move you're meant to exhale forcefully or some such. Nice that no-one's mentioned this AT ALL EVER. 

This morning, I hade a Facebook argument with the crossfit trainer, as he weas saying paleo is all about eating lean meat. I may have argues the point al little..it seems I may have won the argument BUT that means next time I train with him he will beast me :lol:

Have been feeling very achey of late. I would suspect overtraining but I had a break at Christmas. Have to work away for a few days early Feb so will take that opportunity to have a little rest...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee hee..Beklet, that sounds like torture to me, AND in front of the mirrors..lol...I'm afraid I bailed on TKD cos i just couldn't ever remember the sequences...derrrrrrpp...

I think though, although it's hideous going with the ones who are better, you learn more? I did wing chung for a while and I always had a guy who had been doing it for years and he was a right serious ole basket too...really unhelpful and strict as anything so you can imagine the two of us clashed all the time, cos I just chatter and lose focus and constantly forget what I'm doing, but he did make a good contender of me cos he trained me hard and never gave me any quarter....so worth it in the end....I didn't do any belts or anything though cos being my usual fickle self I moved onto something new...hee heee....and durrrrr....

Do you think you might be coming down with a cold? hence the achiness or is really over training...if so, then a good rest like you said in Feb would be a good idea...

Take care missis..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh I like training with black belts cos I learn from them, and also sparring against men, I can kick harder....I hate hitting girls (except the black belts  )

Think I'm just overtraining.

NOT happy today. Chest again, had ANOTHER hissy fit. Weight up on cable flyes, but STILL the weight is not shifting on anything else. Not quite as bad as last week but not far off. Debating whether it was down to time of day and too many carbs or whether I've reached a plateau and need to change my routine....if I get up early enough tomorrow will try the gym fasted, see what happens....

If not, will cut down my weights for a week or two, see if I recover properly, cos right now, I'm not.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Let's find some motivation...me in 2009, training regularly, prob about a stone lighter than I am now, but with actual MUSCLES!!!



Ah, to be able to get back in that top lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Let's find some motivation...me in 2009, training regularly, prob about a stone lighter than I am now, but with actual MUSCLES!!!
> 
> View attachment 107912
> 
> ...


There you are ! a goal to work towards :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

As promised, went to the gym this morning, fuelled only by a cup of Percol No. 6 (NOT Player's No. 6  )

It didn't go too badly, better than yesterday anyway! 

Firstly, yesterdays 'attempt'

Cable flyes 6 plates 2 x 8 (+ 1 plate, so good)

Incline dumbbell press 20kg x 8,7 WTF? (no change)

HS incline press 37.5kg x 7

Toys out of pram off home...

Today;

DB lateral raise 10kg 2x12 (no change, but made reps  )

Dumbbell shoulder press 16kg 2x12 (+2kg AND made reps AND got the weights up by myself - just  )

Reverse pec deck 35.5kg 2x10 (+2.5kg)

Attempted cable laterals but have a finger injury that made it quite unpleasant, and I'm trying not to injure myself before Sunday...

So, not bad, seems I work better on caffeine....hmm....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I always have a cup of coffee as part of my pre-workout 'fix' ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And my faith in customer service restored....

You may or may not recall I was a little disappointed before Christmas because none of my local Lush stores had a particular perfume, and Aberdeen were going ot get it the day before I left there, but there was a problem with their delivery and it didn't arrive....the point being each store would only have a bottle or two to sell, and in a large size so not a cheap thing to buy on a whim 

Well they messaged me over facebook to tell me Lush HQ were going to send me out some if I went into the store with my address details etc.

Which I duly did.....noted Aberdeen got the perfume in earlier this week....

Well this afternoon, the nice UPS man arrived with a parcel for me from Lush. Was it a nice sample of said perfume for me to try to see if I liked it before forking out £30 on a full size bottle?

Was it bollocks.

They sent me a FULL SIZE bottle. Gratis. :scared:

AWESOME! :bounce:

You will probably be happy to hear the perfume also smells awesome. Technically it's a manly perfume that smells of lime, sea salt, basil and tarragon (according to the ingredients - in reality it has a liquorice top note settling to camphor wood then something a little sweeter - on me as most perfumes smell syrupy lol :lol: )

Quite a happy camper and I shall be dousing myself liberally this evening once I've decided what to wear (a group of us are going to the pub for a meal. Whatever I wear will have to go with thick tights and boots...)

Oh yeah.....

*SQUEEEEEEEEEEE* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats that coffee you refer too ?

I have Rocketfuel and its awesome.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Milky said:


> Whats that coffee you refer too ?
> 
> I have Rocketfuel and its awesome.


Percol Espresso - in the jar though they do ground too - otherwise I go for Hot Lava Java 

Just had instructions from the boss - take a week off weights. Okay - will prob be battered on Sunday anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wotcha!!! I love that pic...your biceps..phwoaaaarrrrr missis! I'm considering doing a pic of mine now but the one I took earlier was total tripe...lol...got bigger nipples!!! and they're pretty small...hahahahaha....

I just have a coffee before I train in the morning....have tried to eat a couple of times but it makes me barrrfff...not sure if I should say this...but....but....

ENJOY SUNDAY????

:laugh:.. you do, of course have my full permission to eat pie and chips afterwards...with gravy?....yum...my fave meal in the whole world...errrmm...apart from chip buttie of course...hahaha...xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So sorry for this but someone posted it Facebook - it is FVCKING ACE!!!! :lol: :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151421110081551


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So...you win some, you lose some...

The Tournament. As adult coloured belts, us and the men were due to go last. So we get there at 9.30 but don't do anything till 2pm...always fun doing patterns with numb feet :lol:

Basically.....

Patterns: Had total Fear and jelly legs - so terrified I was visibly shaking and thought I was going to fall over. 3 women in my class, one similar weight, another similar age, all started within a week of each other. One of the women was from Milton Keynes so an unknown quantity. Despite the total wobbles and contradiction of the whole thing being bowel loosening AND ar5e clenching (there are 3 judges in front of you) I won :thumb:

Sparring: Oh dear god how can I count the ways this went wrong? First, do not remove your glasses minutes befre the bout, because my eyes did not have time to adjust. Second, do not believe ANYONE when they say there's nothing to worry about. People lie, When you get someone inexperienced and wanting to win, they tend to windmill in and brawl - my head got BATTERED :sad: Third, stamina counts for a LOT. A 2 minute spar is a LONG time when you're not very fit...I was dizzy and wheezing by end of minute one. Second round marginally better as opponent was still tired from her last bout. I still lost though. (Same 2 women as last event) Result? I came dead last. As there were 3 of us, I still got a bronze medal, mind..... :lol:

I could make all manner of excuses - taking my glasses off too late, being blind in one eye (the face punches were all to the left side), having abnormally short arms (true) which mean by the time I get within punching distance, it's too late, blah blah blah but the truth is, I was sh1t. Unfit, unprepared (it's just NOT the same as in class) though also tired from waiting around in a freezing sports hall for hours (Sparring winner was on the tea stall all day lol)

As I've said before, my CV fitness is abominable, so while I'm off weights this week, I shall be on the dreadmill doing sprints :crying:

So angry and disappointed with myself, I could have done a whole lot better (though one of the judges told Bob the first fight was quite close...)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet...first, that was a berluddie ace write up and you make me laff like a drain with your descriptions. I truly heart you missis...lol and double lol.

On a serious note if I may? this was your first one right? so you won one and you came 3rd on one right? even stevens...you could have been sh1te, I mean 3rd on all of it...but you DID NOT!!!

Also.....by doing this, and by the way I think you are one brave fooooking mama.....you have learnt some stuff which will help you to adjust and learn and do things better/differently for next time right?

So in my book, you have a win win situation....dontchya? right?......right?....c'mawwnn...I guess you wanna poke me in the eyes for that right...but....it's true right? when you sit down and think about it.

I'M PROUD OF YOU......VERY PROUD OF YOU....and jolly glad to be typing in your journal and swapping "we are poop" stories...

hey! I daren't enter for anything, literally anything...my fear holds me back all the time....and I get cross with myself about it too....

You have gone where no Bekerlettti had gawwn before....you went, you won and you came 3rd......so I will say this....

Live long and prosper!...errrmm...ah foookit! I spoiled my bigging up Beklet speech with a star trek phrase...bollox! and now I swore...I'm doomed...

:thumb: :thumb : :clap: you da gal.....yes...YOU!!!

now go and eat cake! right now!! unless you can't, errmm...chips?......crisps?.....cheese on toast?.....mebbe? xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> *So angry and disappointed with myself,*
> 
> NO!...you shouldn''t be....you went, you did, and you will do more....you learned.......win, win, win my luvlie.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Beklet...first, that was a berluddie ace write up and you make me laff like a drain with your descriptions. I truly heart you missis...lol and double lol.
> 
> On a serious note if I may? this was your first one right? so you won one and you came 3rd on one right? even stevens...you could have been sh1te, I mean 3rd on all of it...but you DID NOT!!!
> 
> ...


Actually, I had beef stew and dumplings, and crisps and some chocolates  No room for the rice pudding lol :lol:

There is no training today due to the snow (think the school is closed). Bob is jealous because he's never won a medal but I said a bronze for coming 3rd out of 3 isn't much to shout about....

We have visitors this weekend so will be tidying the house tonight (or making a start on it) Have also discovered a very nasty bruise on my shin. Grrr. As I;'m not doing weights this week, my gym sessions will be short and sweet, aka HIIT. With any luck, I'll get it all done in the morning so I can do stuff in the afternoons. Like tidy up, sort the spare room for guests (ie remove all the pins from the floor) and MAKE SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to the gym this morning...seems they are adding ice skating to their repertoire, if the car park is anything to go by :lol:

Did a bit of interval stuff - sprint for 30 secs, walk for a minute.....was OK but not much fun. Only did a few intervals, will buid up speed a bit then do more intervals....all a work in progress, eh?

Good thing about going to the gym first thing is I got to go to Waitrose on the way to work so I have posh dinner instead of skanky Tesco


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ooooeeerrrrr missis!...waitrose dontchya know!..hahaha...nice food in there dat is true..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Siu Mai - pork and prawn dumplings yummy yummy...the office stinks of fish now though :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Taekwondo tonight was fun.....started off pushing people off mats....not too difficult for me....then barging through a wall of big blokes with kick shields.....hefty old cv workout lol then some self defence...where I was defence. My poor ears are well and truly boxed :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have an inexplicably tidy flat.....however said guests have cancelled due to illness. That is fine because

a) I have a nice tidy flat

B) It means I don't have to go out tonight, or at least not stay till closing

c) If I'm not heinously hungover tomorrow, I can go to the gym.... 

However it is bad because;

a) I have all sorts of weird sh1t in my fridge - vegetarian sausages made with soya (blech), soy milk (heave) and I also have bread. Now, I LIKE bread. However it seems bread does NOT like me. Been on a training course today, and due to time constraints, couldn't get anywhere sensible for food, so I am currently trying to work out whether the appalling stomach ache I am suffering at this minute is down to the sandwich I had for lunch, the mug of Nastycafe I had prior to the sandwich, or both :sad:

I did get a vegbox arrive though so I have yummy things to eat. When my belly stops hurting...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, that was rubbish.

The bellyache escalated to appalling bloating and cramps. Various medications, rolling around on the floor and belly massage didn't work. The only thing that did was a very hot bath. For about half an hour. Spent all night tying to get comfortable, feeling sick with my stomach burning. Ugh.

I finally got a bot of sleep, but just above my right hip is really sore (whether from cramping or sore muscle I don't know, in fact my belly is sore generally. I managed to eat a yoghurt earlier and a couple of mugs of tea.....argh.

Consoling myself by sewing a blouse...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Well, that was rubbish.
> 
> The bellyache escalated to appalling bloating and cramps. Various medications, rolling around on the floor and belly massage didn't work. The only thing that did was a very hot bath. For about half an hour. Spent all night tying to get comfortable, feeling sick with my stomach burning. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, not good, something did not agree with you !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Indeed.....managed a sloce of toast earlier. ...not ideal fodder but bob was making some and it's perfect comfort food.....may have more when we get home...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blindest beklet! That sounds dreadful...poor you..hope by the time u see this u are feeling much better.....and....I love toast....the crusts particularly....yum....perfect food if you're feeling poop.....take care you...xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bit better today...still sore but fwelong more normal. Just had yummy breakfast of 2 eggs and 4 rashers of bacon...big mug of tea to follow and maybe a banana or grapes...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TKD tonight - was a relatively easy session, which, tbh is what I needed...light sparring more learning than battering lol!!!

And today's Gratuitous Back Fat Shot...made a top over the weekend but it was way too tight, especially across my back. I have a pic. I KNOW it's back fat. but I can pretend they're lats, right? :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So...my back fat scared everyone off... :lol:

All 4 of you....

Erm yes, so...sewing going badly, as you can see by the pic, people can make adjustments for full bust, sway back, etc etc but none of the regular sewing bloggers quite understand 'Lat adjustment' or 'Bicep allowance' 

There may be gym today, I'm still debating that.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Umm we were all lost for words ... :whistling:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

nice colours? :innocent:

i have similar issues with shirts, too short, neck too tight, arms too long/short/tight... it's a right pain... usually end up with cheapest larger short sleeve shirt


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> TKD tonight - was a relatively easy session, which, tbh is what I needed...light sparring more learning than battering lol!!!
> 
> And today's Gratuitous Back Fat Shot...made a top over the weekend but it was way too tight, especially across my back. I have a pic. I KNOW it's back fat. but I can pretend they're lats, right? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 109217


Back fat maybe, but nice broad shoulders... good frame underneath


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i have wide shoulders too, which also does't help with clothes, or loft hatches ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I could have a real diva strop about clothes - I just have massive problems with anything that needs pulling over my head, unless it is a baggy t-shirt...even zips up the size do not help....

Sooo...in the world of self esteem, finding out I am actually the heaviest woman in class, and would actually be a heavyweight even if I were a bloke (hey, Koreans are tiny, right?) then finding that my clothes actually make me look like a prize biffer no matter what I do ( make no mistake on this, even when I was skinny, I looked like I had epic back fat), has done stuff all for it. Today, I feel dumpy and bleurgh.

Need to do something to bring it up a bit......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> i have wide shoulders too, which also does't help with clothes, or loft hatches ...


afternoon Beklet..I belong to the brick sh1te house society with wide back and now lats you could land a plane on...currently owning very little that will not tear when I lean forward in a slump over my desk at work, which is where I am right now.

Happy tuesday to ya missis...xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> afternoon Beklet..I belong to the brick sh1te house society with wide back and now lats you could land a plane on...currently owning very little that will not tear when I lean forward in a slump over my desk at work, which is where I am right now.
> 
> Happy tuesday to ya missis...xx


I hope you are not slumped over your desk and snoring !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> I could have a real diva strop about clothes - I just have massive problems with anything that needs pulling over my head, unless it is a baggy t-shirt...even zips up the size do not help....
> 
> Sooo...in the world of self esteem, finding out I am actually the heaviest woman in class, and would actually be a heavyweight even if I were a bloke (hey, Koreans are tiny, right?) then finding that my clothes actually make me look like a prize biffer no matter what I do ( make no mistake on this, even when I was skinny, I looked like I had epic back fat), has done stuff all for it. Today, I feel dumpy and bleurgh.
> 
> Need to do something to bring it up a bit......


Perhaps you need a session with Gok ?

.... ok ok I'll shut the door quietly behind me as I leave


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol he could teach me sewing tips no doubt BUT he'd have me wearing all manner of control pants and such - no thanks!!!

And terracotta and mustard yellow. Urgh.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Lol he could teach me sewing tips no doubt BUT he'd have me wearing all manner of control pants and such - no thanks!!!
> 
> And terracotta and mustard yellow. Urgh.


omfg!!! control pants????? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........lololol...that is the road to hell and one I will only concede to when I'm about 94 and going to a party and I can't get into my best dress that I've had for forty years and can't afford to buy a new one cos I don't get a pension any more and am living in a cupboard at the social service offices cos they can't rehome me since I set fire to the last one cos they would let me do deads with the tea urn before my morning weee.

errrmm..oop! I think I got carried away......sorry.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah..the joys of work..we've had a lovely email which has us all fuming.

Now may be a good time to go to the gym.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ah..the joys of work..we've had a lovely email which has us all fuming.
> 
> Now may be a good time to go to the gym.....


Beklet...I bequeath thee the task of going forth and bish bash bopping some iron until tired and weepy and ready for a cuppa and bed....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Flubs said:


> omfg!!! control pants????? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo........lololol...that is the road to hell and one I will only concede to when I'm about 94 and going to a party and I can't get into my best dress that I've had for forty years and can't afford to buy a new one cos I don't get a pension any more and am living in a cupboard at the social service offices cos they can't rehome me since I set fire to the last one cos they would let me do deads with the tea urn before my morning weee.
> 
> errrmm..oop! I think I got carried away......sorry.....


so you don't like spanx then....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Tues, involved another toys and pram moment - NOT related to training, as it happens.

I did manage to do a bit though -

All same weights as last week

Lat pulldown 54kg 2x10 (no change weights or reps)

T-bar row 25kg 2x12 - FINALLY made reps!! :bounce:

Cable row 61kg x 11, 10 (no change, increased reps)

Not exciting at all.

TKD was OK, mostly drills and the like.

Off to the gym for chest and shoulders in a few minutes. Think I am due a change of routine...happy when I see results so need to vary the exercises a bit to see results again.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not much to report. Work is pants, TKD isgood - circuits and weights tomorrow, which I will miss as I'm working up North....grading next week, which means a pretty green stripe on my yellow belt if I pass 

No gym this last week due to other commitments, and I have developed a weird pain in my leg that the Internet tells me is a stress fracture of the shin. Is entirely possible as TKD has me running, jumping and kicking a lot, though it's not nearly as painful as I'm led to expect it should be. Well, I have a couple of days to rest, and no TKD till Monday...it's unsurprisingly in the leg of my didgy calf - think I need to strengthen the calf up and train them weekly for a bit...

oh, and I made some stuff that fits www.rantygobshyte.wordpress.com


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

A fracture...oh 'eck! that sounds really painful...hope that picks up soon....I love that www.rantygobshyte thing...made me larrrf my socks off...hehe....take care missis...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Haven't been updating, have I?. Meh.

Tkd cool, grading next week. Erk.

2 days at Manchester airport, Lin was working so did interval training in hotel 'gym'....10 mins of 30 secs at 7mph then a minute of walking. Max hr got to 184 but recovered within 2 mins.

This morning was crossfit. 160metre run, 70 close pressups (mostly on mu knees I admit), 100 air squats, 30 pullups (on the trx hanging strappy things then anoher 160metre run. 13:39. Not bad for an unfit person lol.....

Was going to finally get to allotment to dig up parsnips but it's peeing it down again


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Haven't been updating, have I?. Meh.
> 
> Tkd cool, grading next week. Erk.
> 
> ...


Those parsnips should have been dug up ages ago lol

I watached Monty Don's French Gardens last night ... he focused on vegetable growing ... on my goodness the tomatoes ... ! :drool:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tkd ok, more of a mock for the grading.....despite having a gammy toe and knackered thighs lol

First time back to pole tomorrow in 6 months...eek!!!! Means wearing shorts. ..and shaving my legs. Oh dear....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So, Pole.

Although I've got weaker, I could remember some stuff and I wasn't awful - no climbing though cos I no longer have lizard legs - I just slid!!!

Tkd yesterday. You may recall, I ended up doing my last grading alone (well, with one person as a guide) as no one told me I was grading. It was ar5e clenching and terrifying.

Last night, I rock up, assuming there are a good half dozen of us grading....half way through the warm up, I get told to prepare for my grading....in some confusion, I ask the other two yellow belts if they are grading. Seems, they turned up early, before the kids' class and did theirs then, as they were told they'd have to do breaking, and wanted a practice.....so as the other yellow belt didn't turn up, it was going to be me. On my tod. Again :crying:

HATE being scrutinised. Although the others kept me company, he wasn't watching them, was he?

Urrghhh. Got to the breaking, which I did first time, no problems. I passed, got my green tag but won't be happy if I have to grade alone again!!

And I answered stuff wrong, went the wrong way, nearly fell over...argh. As I said, ar5e clenching. (But I broke stuff first time and I got no practice, natch  )

Forgot my gym kit this morning but for that horrible romantic day thing, I bought Bob an organic 21 day matured rib eye steak, cos 'm nice like that :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nothing particularly noteworthy but I miss online company so will post.....

Have changed my gym workout to a two day upper/lower body split to avoid overtraining. Second week of pole not bad - I'm still weak but I have 5 weeks left paid for, and reckon 'll be inverting with confidence before then... 

Need to curb my crisp addiction. Evil evil Chilli Doritos, Scampi Fries and Pickled Onion Monster Munch. I may have to have a Sin Jar...or a Reward Jar....see if I can get Bob to put a quid in every day I go without crisps...not gonna work, is it? :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm sin/reward jar? probably not! you could always try quavers ....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Did I say gym? Er nope! OOps...too busy!!

HOWEVER...I spent most of the evening with a notebook (I love stationery) and a pen and all sorts of plans.

I like making plans. I would like it more if I could stick to them.

A few years back, an ex-member and I had a crisp ban pact. I managed to stay off crisps for a good 18 months, possibly more - I forget when it went belly up BUT the point was, I did it.

Anyway, the crisp ban is back, as of tomorrow. Bob won't pay me to not eat crisps but he will support me. Every day I go without crisps, I put a quid in a jar (less than I'd spend on them anyway tbh). At the end of 12 weeks (there's a reason for the timescale), whatever I have, gets spent on something nice, for me, be it a sports massage, some poncy beauty treatment (which I've NEVER had) or something.....

12 weeks. It's 12 weeks to Leipzig (actually it's 11 and a half but close enough) and 9 (8.5) to Whitby. This is not a weight loss thing, diet is a small part of it, but I'll be cleaning it up a bit. Starting with a crisp ban (next week, I get to reduce my sweetie/biscuit consumption too, yay). Bad habits are back, I mean, breakfast of Tangfastics is not right.... :lol:

The exercise is more the thing. upper/lower body split. 4 weeks heavy (max 10 reps), 4 weeks endurance (up to 20 reps) 4 weeks heavy. Upper/lower split, plus sprints.

Taekwondo twice a week (3 hours total) plus an hour of pole a week.

Progress to be measured both in increase in weight and reps, and total weight lifted, also recovery time from sprints as a measure of CV fitness.

No big goals as yet, I may or may not have another grading before Leipzig, but that's out of my control. I'd like a 10% improvement in my max HR after sprints, and better recovery. Also by the end of this first 6 week pole tuition (I have 5 left), I want to be inverting alone, with confidence. After 12 weeks, to be doing some cool moves 

As for strength, a PB would be nice, in anything :laugh:

Now, as it's my last crisp day, I'm off to gorge on scampi fries and monster munch until I feel utterly bleurgh :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Get thee behind me crisps

Good luck with this ...

I like making lists


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Love me a nice new notebook for writing crap in :lol:

Day one of Operation Wow by WGT (was gonna call it Leaner by Leipzig but that's not my goal  )

No crisps!!!

Leg day at the gym. Set myself weights targets, loosely based on my last leg workout *cough* weeks ago.... aiming for 2x10 reps per exercise on the working sets

Leg curl 32kg - actual 32kg x 10 34.5kg x 10 

Leg ext 55kg - actual 55kg 2 x10 

SLDL 55kg - actual 40kg x 10 50kg x 10 (eventually - had no grip stuff with me and grip kept letting me down, the weight was fine  )

Squat - 50kg - actual 40kg x 10 50 kg x 10 - first time doing weighted squats in forever, bit of knee twinge but nothing bad...

Calf raises 50kg - actual 80kg x 10, 120kg x 10 :laugh: Oopsie...

Sprints - HR at end of last sprint - 178, and 1 minute later 152. Seems on the gym machine there is a bit of a delay but it's good enough for my purposes...

Oh and an hour later, I had to pump up my car tyre from flat to 35psi.....was about 150 reps on each leg :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still no crisps. I still have no cash to put i the jar lol I have an IOU for my own jar!!

TKD yesterday - three step sparring so not too much exertion. Ple tonight, if I can stop my nose dripping long enough. Ugh. I have ANOTHER cold, this sucks.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet...hope the cold goes soon for you...Rikers has gone down with a bug too....phew....take care and well done on the no crisps..they are my downfall..I luv 'em....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

End of Week 1. 7 days crisp free!!! 

Plan for last week;

2xTKD, 1x Pole, 2x Weights, make one garment, 1 hour allotment.

Achieved - 1x Weights, 1x TKD, made a garment, 1 hour at allotment.

Mostly this was due to being snotmonster from hell.

This week;

2 x TKD, 2x Weights, 1x Pole, 2 hours at allotment, no sewing goal this week...and cutting down sweets and biscuits to 3x weekly

Yesterday I sowed some peas, peppers, sunflowers and tomatilloes - my sewing room will soon look like a greenhouse. I was going to sow tomatoes but I can't find the seeds - this, after I ordered some lemon chilli, French bean and carrot seeds...

Today is upper body - heavy.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well.

That went well.

Not.

Note to self - do not go to the gym after a night on the JD with only crackers and butter in your belly. What energy??

Usual 2x10 target and target weights set as follows;

Pullups 26kg assistance - actual 26kg 2 x 10  (oh but it was HARD)

DB row 22kg - actual 22kg x 7, 10. Grip gave out big time on first set so got my grips out of the car. TBH, I barely made it to 10 WITH them 

Incline DB press 18kg - actual 18kg 2x10 

DB shoulder press 16kg - actual 14kg x10, 16kg x 5 - I just ran out of steam, totally :sad:

Skullcrushers 25kg - actual 25kg x 2 

Hammer curls 16kg - actual 14kg 2x8 (not so bad, given my grip was severely compromised by the first two exercises) 

No way could I complete the sprints, I could barely think! Serves me right for not having something to drink this morning....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Massive gym fail.

BUT.

2 hours on the allotment 

Garlic, shallots, onions all in. Ground dug over (but not yet fully weeded or raked) ready for parsnips, carrots and root parsley. Also dug over and raked the area for peas. Hurrah for blatting that whole area with Roundup last year - all I had to do was pull up a few dead twigs and rake all the dead grass off it before digging


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

End of week 2.

Messed up with the gym - seems I Can't do lunges due to my spazzy toe.....

Managed my other goals, HR lower on sprints, faster recovery, managed 4 sweet/biscuit free days (as target) PLUS no crisps.

Goals this week are same, PLUS protein at every meal.

Still 2x weights, 2x TKD, 1x pole....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've treated myself to a tube of pringles


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

We're off out for food tonight...there may be steak.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I've not updated for a while - how remiss of me.

Not exactly loads to update. End of Week 3, and it's going pretty well.

Food - crisp free for 3 weeks, have successfully cut down on sweeties to 3 x weekly, also managed protein in all but 2 meals last week, and this week I'm fasting till lunchtime for two days. Yesterday was Day 1 as I was busy and didn't eat till 4pm 

In a fit of organisation, I batch cooked a load of food yesterday, so my meals this week will be either Thai green chicken curry, Butter chicken or mince and veg 

Exercise - gym has been a bit hit and miss, tbh - some of this down to weird injuries (shooting pain up my leg and hip) and other down to having to sort my car...have done TKD and pole as prescribed but am only managing the gym once a week...

Goals - slack on the allotment front, as the weather has been too awful to go down there....the greenhouse (aka my spare room) is getting busy, reckon the peas will be due out next weekend (if itever stops raining!!!). Halfway through making my garment for the week - a pair of snakeskin corset back trousers....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All good then, hope the injuries sort themselves


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Alriiiight.....

Evaluation time. Now into week 6 so halfway there. Has there been change? Er no. No change on the scale or tape measure, despite incremental diet changes, no change in the way I feel, some gym workouts skipped mostly due to circumstances outside my control. There has been a minor improvement in cardio fitness but nothing worth writing home about so at this stage, I need to do something drastic.

Bye bye carbs.

Next 3 days, I'm going to do a Fat Fast - 1000kcal a day, 90% fat. In reality this means cream cheese, macadamia nuts, pate, olives and salami. In very tiny amounts.

After that, an Atkins/paleo hybrid, basically meaning drop carbs but this time i'll not be filling up on the choc orange Atkins bars, will all be unprocessed and no artificial sweeteners 

What I mean by hybrid is it's basically following original Atkins (NOT the 'new diet revolution' which is all lean meats and veg oils), with the added carb increments, but eating 'proper' food. Atkins allows too much processed shyte.

Will evaluate fat fast after 3 days, may extend to 5, then evaluate again after a week of 'normal' food.

The purpose of this is to clear the sugar and crap out of my body and get the fat burning.....I have a belly, it is not acceptable. The reason it's 90% fat is to make sure I can't turn any of the protein to glucose either. Drastic, and boring and grim, but what's 3 days?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with this Bek :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Good luck with this Bek :thumb:


Aye...you know when you've just Had Enough? That's me. :lol:

I don't mind being big. I DO mind looking pregnant :scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Day 2. I actually hate writing about this stuff on here because I'm convinced people read this (well, one or two people) and think 'Ah the stupid fat bint, not this again, just eat less you greedy cow'

Because this forum is full of fat hating judgemental gits.

Anyway.....today I am a little tired, quite hungry and have a horrible headache. So it's working then 

I did sprints yesterday to get the carbs out of my system (Easter Sunday was Cake Day) and tonight we will be inverting at Pole (hopefully this way I get over my fear), which is more demanding than you'd think....tomorrow is TKD and no way I'd be able to do a session on 3 day's fasting, so tomorrow I eat proper food. I'm not really craving anything atm, except a full belly :lol:

I'm very tempted to go and have a row with Boots for the fun of it. I'm tempted to get myself some Ketostix, and I'm aware Boots have a 'policy' that they refuse to sell them to people on a low carb diet because it's 'dangerous' and 'unhealthy'. No matter that 2 yards from the pharmacy counter, they have the shelves full of Atkins products and books. Yeah. Always good to be consistent 

ALSO....still all squee and excited by the Great British Sewing Bee tonight on BBC2. Oh yes.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought you'd be watching the Great Bristish sewing thingy :bounce:

And I don't judge, unlike some folks on here I appreciate how difficult it is for some people to shed weight... @Tassotti is another who really has to fight to shed the pounds... sometimes it's to do as much with metabolism and genetic makeup as it is with the foods you are eating..

On the other hand I struggle to put weight on! don't you just hate me lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> I thought you'd be watching the Great Bristish sewing thingy :bounce:
> 
> And I don't judge, unlike some folks on here I appreciate how difficult it is for some people to shed weight... @Tassotti is another who really has to fight to shed the pounds... sometimes it's to do as much with metabolism and genetic makeup as it is with the foods you are eating..
> 
> On the other hand I struggle to put weight on! don't you just hate me lol


Ah but the bonus for me with weight gain is I gain muscle easily too - it's not all bad! I have very little issue with my size (apart from all my cool clothes being tiny sizes), I just grew a belly. Yuk.

As for the fat fast - has been cut short due to side effects. Headache and a bit of hunger I can cope with. Dizziness not so much 

Although my prawns are still 76% fat


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I found it easy to put weight and muscle on ... I struggle with both ... and it's not for the want of trying!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Greshie said:


> I wish I found it easy to put weight and muscle on ... I struggle with both ... and it's not for the want of trying!


git - I have no problem putting weight on :sad:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> git - I have no problem putting weight on :sad:


I've got no idea why I quoted rykard so please ignore that bit cos I'm on my iPad and its too much trouble to start it all again, bollox...

listen missis.....I'm a fat to myself, currently tipping the scales at Eleven stone through following a new style of eating which is supposed to get my metabolism in the right place so I can start losing the weight again....it's totally doing my head in. I've never bed thin ever in my life and have a belly and everything which ****es me off on a daily basis as I work so hard at the gym.

i wouldn't judge you and I do read your journal all the time when u post..... And those who do read and judge can berluddie well feck off! They don't know what u go through, or what's in your head or heart for that matter....and neither do I, but I do know very well what it was like to be nearly 15 stone and have the **** taken out of me on a regular basis because of it....even though inside myself I was the very same person......

i don't do advice cos I'm crap at it, and I'm sure you don't need it, spesh from me......but I would say this....."**** 'em"......

not literally of course.....and sorry for swearing, but sometimes that's just what it comes down to.....

now shut up and gizzahug hug .....((((((((((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Humph....my naughty words didn't come out. And it said shut up......instead of shurrup which was supposed to show u that I having a caring moment for you......sod!

I'm not cool am I? Double sod......this is why I never fit in anywhere...lol......ah well.....xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Please feel free to ignore everything I said and all attempts to poke me in the eye if we ever meet will be gratefully accepted.....gulp..


----------



## Drug Pill Store (Apr 3, 2013)

:thumb: very nice...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol @Flubs there will be no ignoring here :lol:

Luckily the idiots leave this journal pretty sharpish when they realise;

a) I'm a bloater

B) I'm not a gullible pretty young thing that might put out

c) I can probably lift more than them



I have a boyfriend who is panicking that I might get skinny - he loves my size and shape and can't understand why I don't, which at least is a boost to my confidence...he's also really proud of the fact I'm reasonably strong. Not anymore, really, but I can hurt some of the bigger blokes at TKD.

Now eating real food, very low carbs, but feel a bit better than I did yesterday! Also inverted in pole yesterday and it was easy :lol:

TKD tonight, still have a naggy headache


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good news......my headache is gone!

Bad news......I sprained my ankle doing a spiral kick. Or rather, after the kick, I landed full on the side of my foot and proper wrenched it. Apart from feeling a bit sick I was ok but now it's proper stiff.......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eouuuffff! Your poor ankle, twill be sore for a bit then.....try some bio freeze on it....it's a cold/hot gel...it might help....I find it useful with all my aches and sprains and stuff....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Headache. Is back. Walking is a challenge. Joy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Headache. Is back. Walking is a challenge. Joy.


I can relate to the headache....I'm on day four of my"lets give up coffee" thing, and I feel as though my eyeballs are going to explode......luckily both ankles are good...lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Having just been linked to this, I'm in


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I can relate to the headache....I'm on day four of my"lets give up coffee" thing, and I feel as though my eyeballs are going to explode......luckily both ankles are good...lol!


I've come in late to this but I too have these 'give up coffee' missions. I succeeded last week only to find I felt too tired to work so had a coffee. I'm now back to a few a day! :no:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> I've come in late to this but I too have these 'give up coffee' missions. I succeeded last week only to find I felt too tired to work so had a coffee. I'm now back to a few a day! :no:


lol, i do this but getting over the first 2 fresh coffees of the day is hard....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Some sort of good news.....

Had a bit of a rethink over the last couple of days re diet (yes, yes I can't stick at anything for long) But after the horrific side effects of the fat fast, I decided to just go low carb, no processed stuff. So I've been eating meat, fish, veg and cheese, yesterday I had some berries, today I had some nuts and I feel OK. No cravings as such, just getting used to not feeling bloated....

THis morning, I got up and noticed a little more definition in my shape - i.e. less bloating around my middle. This makes me happy. I'm still a porker but I have a shape coming back...it makes up for the fact I can't go to the gym this afternoon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> lol, i do this but getting over the first 2 fresh coffees of the day is hard....


Isn't it just!! That's the bit I find hardest!



Beklet said:


> Some sort of good news.....
> 
> Had a bit of a rethink over the last couple of days re diet (yes, yes I can't stick at anything for long) But after the horrific side effects of the fat fast, I decided to just go low carb, no processed stuff. So I've been eating meat, fish, veg and cheese, yesterday I had some berries, today I had some nuts and I feel OK. No cravings as such, just getting used to not feeling bloated....
> 
> THis morning, I got up and noticed a little more definition in my shape - i.e. less bloating around my middle. This makes me happy. I'm still a porker but I have a shape coming back...it makes up for the fact I can't go to the gym this afternoon


That's pretty much the diet I stick to (minus the cheese) and it's definately best suited to me. If I ever stray I feel like sh!t!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Food going well..no overeating or crap. No change on my waist either though I feel less bloated.

Need gym help. Evaluating my plan and it's not doing it for me. I can get to the gym twice a week atm, need a short but effective routine I can do over two sessions and the focus is on strength and.power. muscle growth would be nice, bit not the priority. High reps do not seem the thing for me.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet... have u tried cutting dairy out in favour of nuts or something? Im a paleo convert and have zero dairy.

Also yes defo cut the high reps out. Stick to the compounds and go heavy. Although I can't really help with a two day plan. Maybe squats and some leg bits one day, then bench and deadlift on the other day (only chose that because I used to find my deadlifts would suffer if I did those and squats on same day)

You do enough cardio with tkd and pole so literally would just fit in the big 3 and be done with it. Maybe u could have a week of 8 reps and then a week of 3? Play around and see what works for u but remember consistency is key! Find something u enjoy and stick at it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I do paleo already.....I eat dairy becaus I like and tolerate it.....more so than nuts, although I eat those too....

Originally I was planning 4 weeks lowish reps 4 weeks high and another 4 low.

My big fear of going back to powerlifting is the injuries I got...I've just got back almost to full strength after 2 years don't want to cock it up again...she says with a sprained ankle :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I saw youre paleo... thats why I thought id comment lol. But dairy is not paleo so I cut it out totally. Ive been pretty consistently losing 1lb a week since switching, with much less bloat and more of a laid back attitude 

Dont be scared! The body is an amazing thing. Just go back to basics, youre not training for a powerlifting comp so no need to go crazy with weights.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dairy is fine....I have the northern european mutation for lactase persistence it doesn't affect me..I did give it up for a whole30 and reintroducing it didn't have any adverse effect so I see no reason to cut it out...but I've gone back to basics the last week as the carbs were creeping back...

I'm not training for a comp but it was what I wanted to do before my spate of injuries and I like the strength aspect. I also need it for martial arts. I'll never be a bodybuilder or fitness girl - I don't have the build or desire to diet to that extent but I do fancy having a go at a strength contest one day


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sorry dont mean to sound an **** will explain when I'm off my phone


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Its cool mate u dont sound like an ****. I was just giving my 2p worth  everyone is different x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not competing in anything either but I have a yen to be a cross between a right on lady power lifter and a physique (small one) flol....bod.....:laugh: fat feckin chance......I just started looking at a sort of pales stylie thing....but I can't afford to buy grass fed meat, and stuff like that so will e slumming it on the cheap stuff....snort.......although I do buy bison burgers from a local farm and they make me feel like desperate dan! Take some chewing...lol...

I have huge problems staying away from bread...so no idea how it will go at all...and have been scouring the Internet for stuff on paleo, there is a lot of stuff to read.....

Beklet...I'm slightly with you on the lets not stick to anything for long thing...I am my own enemy on that front...if I could control my eating habits I would prolly look much much better.....however......sigh....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Don't worry so mch about the grass fed thing. ....it helps but not the be all and end all tho I'll go for free range where I can.... there are a lot of paleo snobs about but it is down to you....forsites iI'd start with marks daily apple and go from there


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks beklet...off to google...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Dairy is fine....I have the northern european mutation for lactase persistence it doesn't affect me..I did give it up for a whole30 and reintroducing it didn't have any adverse effect so I see no reason to cut it out...but I've gone back to basics the last week as the carbs were creeping back...
> 
> I'm not training for a comp but it was what I wanted to do before my spate of injuries and I like the strength aspect. I also need it for martial arts. I'll never be a bodybuilder or fitness girl - I don't have the build or desire to diet to that extent but I do fancy having a go at a strength contest one day


I have dairy as well. Not tonnes but I found that doing Paleo with or without dairy made no difference and given that I like the odd bit of milk and cheese I chose to keep it in. It's the grains that primarily cause issues with me; I crave food sooo much more if I eat them and get lots of tummy cramps. I also just get cranky which I think is the result of sugar highs and lows. Without them I'm far more stable in every aspect; mood, appetite etc.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Katy said:


> I have dairy as well. Not tonnes but I found that doing Paleo with or without dairy made no difference and given that I like the odd bit of milk and cheese I chose to keep it in. It's the grains that primarily cause issues with me; I crave food sooo much more if I eat them and get lots of tummy cramps. I also just get cranky which I think is the result of sugar highs and lows. Without them I'm far more stable in every aspect; mood, appetite etc.


Same as. I have far fewer symptoms with potatoes and small amounts of rice, though I don't go mad on either, I get terrible sugar cravings on too many carbs though I also need to quit the comfort eating


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Same as. I have far fewer symptoms with potatoes and small amounts of rice, though I don't go mad on either, I get terrible sugar cravings on too many carbs though I also need to quit the comfort eating


Same here! I only stay away from them to keep calories down, but treat myself every so often. Wheat is the biggest issue for me when it comes to cravings. If I have a day or two of eating biscuits and bread my cravings rocket! And I then have to have 3 days of withdrawal! :laugh: And legumes doen't agree with me either so they're on the black list!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right...my thoughts on food and stuff. It's well documented, my reasons for not dieting so much (yay obsessive disordered eating) but there's somethingelse....

I don't see the point in me being slim and lean. I've been slim (though I wasn't particularly lean), and as the years have gone by, I've got bigger. Mainly I have more muscle (though obv more fat as my percentages are similar) but one of the things people tell you about losing weight (oh how I hate that term) is you will do it when YOU want to.

But I can't think of a good enough reason to be lean. I really can't. I've never been lean, so I don't know what it's like, but I've been light and slim and I felt rotten. I go through the reasons people give and still....

- I will be healthier - will I? In what way? My blood pressure is fine,I'm not diabetic, I'm active, I have no allergies or anything.

- I would be fitter. Would I? Really? I've never been fast or flexible, it's just not in my makeup, but I am strong and powerful, and that goes for whatever weight I am. SUre, running when lighter might be easier, but actually, I don't remember it being so at all

- Clothes would fit better. They didn't fit me before - at least now I can make them fit

- I would be more attractive to men - bollocks. I can assure you that is not the case - I've hardly been short of offers, at any size.

- I would look better - than what? Says who? It's entirely subjective.

See, it's a bit of a dilemma. Right now I have no pressing reason to be smaller, other than my own vanity and the fact I look pregnant. If anything, the ONLY reason I want to be a litle leaner is so people don't mistake my bulk for fat. I'd like my muscles to be more defined...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

@Flubs

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/#axzz2PnZQLsEJ

http://www.fathead-movie.com/

Loadsa blogs

http://www.dietdoctor.com/new


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Beklet...firstly your post? I luv it and all those reasonsyou say I utterly luv you for too....I wish I could think that way myself but I look at myself and I just see 15 and half stone of poop....maybe if I ever get down to 9.7, which is my goal (and so far being really sh1te at getting to that)....I will think, it wasn't worth it....and come back up a bit...unlike you, I've never ever been thin, or even slim...sod...hahaha...but I do enjoy being strong, I luv it...so with you on that one all the way...xx

Thanks so much for the links.....I sat in bed this morning reading the daily apple one which I just typed in after you mentioned it and up it came...that i one helluva site...a TON of info...and I am making some changes to what I do, have done today already in fact....go me!

What I don't get though is the don't eat rice thing..cos the asian countries and middle eastern bods have been eating that stuff often for years with no problems...so some of the stuff I'm not getting...but....I am amending though...oh yeah....thank you very much Beklet for taking the time....gonna google the other two aswell and fry my brain with info overload

Take this XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I know, I know...I can hear you sayin' it...FECK OFF you soft in the head git!!! :laugh: I agree...hahahahaha....

don't care don't care...softies gonna soft....softies gonna soft...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There's a post on there and fat head ecxplaining the rice thing. I eat some rice and it's fine x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My ankle is now green. Oh joy. ANd a bit more sore than on Sat. As it happens, I only have TKD once this week as I'm off to Gatwick for a couple of days. Yay work.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy Gatwick lol ...

At least the bruising is coming out now, either that or it's gangrene  lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet..Forest gym is a real proper spit and sawdust gym, filfthy as you like...the machines are battered to death but you can get everything you need there, if you can get on the stuff!..lol...usually better to go either earlier in the day or later in the evening. You can just rock up and pay £3 to get in and do your stuff....wrap up well cos the heating is non existant and the air conditioning is the door at the back! :lol: I love it...xx

Sorry 'bout the pm....I turned it off a while back to keep the nobheads away.....lol

apologies to all nobheads by the way..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sounds good to me,....years ago, when I trained regularly and wasn't a wet blanket, I used to visit gyms local to where I worked - I met a lot of people from the forums doing that, and I trained all over the place. In the last couple of years I've been somewhat embarrassed to do so as my training's not been up0 to par and I don't *look* as if I train, but I really want to get back to it because I enjoyed the change of scenery.

I don't get to work away nearly as much as I did then, but it would be nice to get back into it - just a shame I have yet another injury and will be either on girly weights, or doing upper body


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Sounds good to me,....years ago, when I trained regularly and wasn't a wet blanket, I used to visit gyms local to where I worked - I met a lot of people from the forums doing that, and I trained all over the place. In the last couple of years I've been somewhat embarrassed to do so as my training's not been up0 to par and I don't *look* as if I train, but I really want to get back to it because I enjoyed the change of scenery.
> 
> I don't get to work away nearly as much as I did then, but it would be nice to get back into it - just a shame I have yet another injury and will be either on girly weights, or doing upper body


well I don't look like I train either so don't worry bout that...there are all sorts of shaped at Forest, including gunner the staffie who seems to think he's a BB aswell...hahaha.....in Forest, they don't care what you look like as long as you are training hard and throw in the odd fook and scratch your danglies occassionally...hahahaha....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

A small rant of frustration....

I want to go to the gym. I'm motivated to train and I want to go build some muscle.

I have a sprained ankle, and the pain has been getting worse over the last couple of days...and now I have a blinder of a headache. I also want to go and sort my allotment out in prime planting season and it is tipping it down!

AND hotel parking at Gatwick - £50!!!! for two days! And that's with a discount. Robbery, it is......

Normal service shall be resumed, possibly once I'm no longer being held at the office waiting for Enterprise to come and collect their car......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey beklet...your ankle doesn't sound good at all....what an ****! I think it's gonna be dry on Sunday so you might get time then to plant up or something...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

P1ss all to report really. Ankle is fine to walk on but aches like a bitch and hurts when I flex it or point my toes. Urgh. Debating TKD tonight as it hurts more now than it did last week....

It has kept me out of the gym, which is annoying. And it's supposed to be pole tomorrow, which I think won't happen as climbing will be near impossible with the bruising.

SOOOO frustrating!!!

In good news, I planted carrots, parsnips and root parsley, my pea plants are still alive and the onions are coming up 

Also...going to Whitby next Weds.....NOT READY!!!!!!

And my car is making funny noises :sad:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with the allotment this year ....

and I would rest your foot until you can flex it without hurting ....

I have another two weeks in plaster before I can even start thinking about doing anything in my garden ! and as for my car, it's not making any noise at all, the battery is flat!, but my pyjama lounge workouts are becoming infamous lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well. Proof positive I need to get back to the gym.

Today's taekwondo involved lots of running (walking in my case) around the hall with hands up above our heads...then stopping for pressups, slow ones, narrow grip ones, one legged ones......oh good grief it was brutal - ad to my shame I had to resort to girly press ups for the narrow grip set (up for count of 5, down for count of 5 )

Oh and intervals of fast punching, pressups, punching etc...eek.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pole on Tues was some static holds and spins.

TKD yesterday was legs.....running (in my case walking) with intervals of squats, one legged squats, squat forward and back, squat from side to side, staggered squats, squat thrusts (but not me), jumping split squats, then holding onto the wall and doing sets of 40 kicks each leg without dropping your leg down, then (oh how gutting), having your partner piggyback while you squat your age...gutted I wasn't allowed because of my ankle - the squats were fine but not with any weight!!! Luckily the girl who had to squat me was only 20 

Followed by loads of kicking pads.

I suspect there are a lot of people who are walking like they shat themselves today :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

This weekends exercise - yesterday, 3 hours of digging and clearing the soil of bastarding cvnty couch grass roots and bloody sodding creeping buttercup :cursing:

I then planted my spuds. Finally.

Also put in some dwarf sunflower plants, and attempted the baby docks, after deciding actually, I would just weedkill the little bastards. Come back from whitby to less docks. Yay.

Went to help mate dismantle and rebuild conservatory but did mostly mastik removal and pork eating.

Today we helped relieve a friend of a bed and loft ladder, then went back to the conservatory and fixed fences and helped dig out fence posts.

I'm a biy knackered, but now we don't have a squeaky bed, I have a sea themed bracelet, Bob has a fixed hat, we have been fed and watered for the weekend and I will sleep well tonight!! :lol:

I still have to wash and sort clothes for Whitby and tidy up, etc though, which I was going to do this evening but Bob is assembling the bed...before going to plumb in the washing machine in the conservatory of joy.....

Pfft who needs the gym?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hm. Weeks of feeling happy and confident. Undone by one photo, taken by bob of me slouching. Urgh. Vom. Feel sort of relieved to be going to the gym tomorrow. And doing beach sprints if the weather is ok.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Hm. Weeks of feeling happy and confident. Undone by one photo, taken by bob of me slouching. Urgh. Vom. Feel sort of relieved to be going to the gym tomorrow. And doing beach sprints if the weather is ok.


oh lord, know that feeling ... one moment feeling good then the next catch an unflattering image in the mirror..................


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Back. Little to report. Holiday, death in family, another holiday, back for a few days then a weekend away. Champing at the bit to get back to the gym but guess what? On a course this week, in Tilbury, and can't find a gym ANYWHERE!!! Even the hotel is lacking.....

Annoyed.

Back at tkd tonight for the first time in weeks, and Bob is working so I'm scared..I'll be weak and that I'll get beaten up. Joy.

AndI just want to eat real food!!! Arghh...3 days of hotel and Asda food coming up. Bleurgh.

Can't get my head around what to do in the gym......obv there will be basic strength stuff, deads, squats and the like but my brain has had a block and I can't decide on a programme. Bleh.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I got the mother of all headaches from TKD - think I overdid it lol! FINALLY back to some sort of routine so I can get to the gym.

Crapping hell how depressing - I went back and read a bit of my old journal. DO you know I got my deadlift PB that still stands in August 2009?????

How slack is that?

Ugh.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo missis....  . How lovely to see you.....sorry to see you've been having a poop time, I can join you with that one myself for reasons I won't bore you with...only just managed to get back into a regular routine yesterday, first day.....I guess we all just sometimes go off don't we....take care you...have one of these....x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bit of a self indulgent meh...

So as I said, I looked back at my old journal yesterday..and what strikes me is how much FUN it was, all the people who got involved, the banter, the camaraderie, the whole thing.....and the VOLUME of training I did!!! GOod grief I was a machine!!! 

With all good intentions I meant to get a cheeky workout in this morning but gippy tummy put paid to that, I'm now going to do the mental thing and go after work....2 hours before Taekwondo training...yeah..noithing like easing back into it gently (and this is NOTHING like...) :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Bit of a self indulgent meh...
> 
> So as I said, I looked back at my old journal yesterday..and what strikes me is how much FUN it was, all the people who got involved, the banter, the camaraderie, the whole thing.....and the VOLUME of training I did!!! GOod grief I was a machine!!!
> 
> With all good intentions I meant to get a cheeky workout in this morning but gippy tummy put paid to that, I'm now going to do the mental thing and go after work....2 hours before Taekwondo training...yeah..noithing like easing back into it gently (and this is NOTHING like...) :lol:


Morning Beks 

So we are going to have to inject the fun back into your journal eh?

Good luck tonight

And shouldn't you be changing your avi now you've gone Sea Green ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Might sack off this journal. .fresh start and all that....I need my butt kicking


----------

